# News - Die Sims 3: Die Sims 3: Illegal als Download im Netz - EA äußert sich zu den Raubkopien



## System (20. Mai 2009)

*News - Die Sims 3: Die Sims 3: Illegal als Download im Netz - EA äußert sich zu den Raubkopien*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,684970


----------



## Kristian (20. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, dass gerade aus dem Grund kein komplizierter Kopierschutz gewählt wurde, weil sich das Spiel eben an die Casualgame-Spieler richtet und es dort weniger Verständnis für solche Sachen wie Internet und andere schwarze Magie gibt.

Ausserdem lebt das Spiel von den AddOns... das ist wie bei den Discountdruckern, die es praktisch für fast umsonst gibt, aber jede weitere Patrone schweineteuer ist. Wenn also jemand das Hauptspiel raubkopiert hat, wird er jedoch vielleicht für n schlappen 10er ein AddOn kaufen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

PCGames hat nicht aufgepasst

[...]

deswegen gibts ja gerüchte das das die Downloadversion für den EA store ist, denn diese soll ja sehr wohl nen aktivierungskopierschutz haben, ist ja auch logisch


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ob es nun erst zum offiziellen Releasezeitpunkt im Netz zu finden ist oder 3 Wochen früher spielt keine Rolle. Eher ist die Frage warum ausgerechnet das, seit Jahren, einzige Spiel von EA ohne Kopierschutz vorm dem offiziellen Release im Netz landen musste? Ich bin zwar kein Verschwörungstheoretiker aber hier würde ich gerne mit auf den Zug aufspringen. EA hätte anhand der Situation gute Gründe um weiterhin an den Kopierschutzmechanismen so wie Securom festzuhalten... You know what i mean


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es nun erst zum Tages des Releases im Netz zu finden ist oder 3 Wochen früher spielt keine Rolle. Eher ist die Frage warum ausgerechnet das, seit Jahren, einzige Spiel von EA ohne Kopierschutz vorm dem offiziellen Release im Netz landen musste? Ich bin zwar kein Verschwörungstheoretiker aber hier würde ich gerne mit auf den Zug aufspringen. EA hätte anhand der Situation gute Gründe um weiterhin an den Kopierschutzmechanismen so wie Securom festzuhalten... You know what i mean



es hat einen kopierschutz   und zwar [...] will das spiel freigeschaltet werden..


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann ist mein Ansatz hinfällig. Aber woher weißt du das


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foren die ich, mit rücksichts auf Rabowkes blutdruck nicht nennen möchte


----------



## GameZocker92 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Da wart ich lieber einen Tag länger und holl mir dann Prototyp^^

MfG


----------



## Ghostwalker666 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Oder aber EA hat dafür gesorgt das die SecuRom "freie" Version von Die Sims 3 im Netz auftaucht, damit Sie sagen können:

_So Leute das passiert wenn wir kein SecuRom benutzen.
Hier ist der eindeutige Grund für den Kopierschutz den wir dann in Zukunft wieder benutzen werden._


----------



## ScHm0cK (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ähem....



> Electronic Arts jedenfalls hält an dem eingeschlagenen Weg fest: "Wir glauben, dass wir mit dem System, das wir für Sims 3 vorgesehen haben, eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden haben, *die einerseits Schutz vor illegalen Raubkopien bietet* und andererseits den Bedürfnissen der Gamer entgegenkommt", so Martin Lorber, PR-Director von Electronic Arts Deutschland, gegenüber pcgames.de.



Und das Thema, worum es geht



> Die Sims 3: Illegal als Download im Netz



Epic Fail    !? Es gibt keinen schutz vor Raubkopien, zumindest nicht 100% deswegen lasst es doch einfach @ EA.

greetz


----------



## Krampfkeks (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Naja wayne......wird eh jedes schwein (mich eingeschlossen, oink) kaufen...von dem her


----------



## German_Ripper (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Foren die ich, mit rücksichts auf Rabowkes blutdruck nicht nennen möchte



Ja wir sollten besser nicht [...] nennen in der du das gelesen hast


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die quellen für das spiel nennt PCGames schon selbst..   

[...]


----------



## Lurelein (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Tjo da ist jetz ein Spiel im Netz was wieder zum Verkaufschlager werden wird mit 100 Addons weil die Kunden es einfach nicht begreifen ...

[...] hat anscheinend gute verbindingungen bei EA denn sie haben ja auch Spore damals wochen vor release rausgehauen!


----------



## Stephan1982 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Krampfkeks am 20.05.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wayne......wird eh jedes schwein (mich eingeschlossen, oink) kaufen...von dem her



Nö, ich werds nicht kaufen! Gruuuuunnntzzzz!!! Habe kein einziges Sims-Spiel jemals gezockt und bin mir sicher nichts verpasst zu haben. Trailer und Screenshots haben mir gerreicht, um zu wissen das es mir keinen Spass machen wird. Son doofes Tamagotchi-like-Game interessiert mich überhaupt nicht. Da gehe ich lieber mit meinem Hund laufen...auf echten Wiesen und in echten Wäldern


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ich mag euch auch alle, wirklich!


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Mmh..da glühen jetzt bei einigen hier aber bestimmt ganz schön die Leitungen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				German_Ripper am 20.05.2009 15:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es nun erst zum offiziellen Releasezeitpunkt im Netz zu finden ist oder 3 Wochen früher spielt keine Rolle.


Das ist absoluter Unsinn. Jeder Publisher und Entwickler kann dir bestätigen, dass Raubkopien vor dem offiziellen Release am allermeisten geschäftsschädigend sind und am meisten potentielle ehrliche Käufer dazu verleiten, es sich illegal zu holen. Die Zeit vor und nach dem Release ist besonders kritisch, deshalb werden oft auch nach einiger Zeit Kopierschutzmechanismen entfernt, da es später ohnehin nichts mehr bringt und sie wie gesagt nur dazu da sind, um diesen Zeitraum zu schützen.

Vermutlich auch deshalb dürfte Valve einer der wenigen Hersteller sein, die sich nicht in Interviews über Raubkopierer aufregen und rumheulen (zum Unterschied von Crytek & Co), weil sie eben einen 100-prozentig sicheren Schutz vor Pre-Release-Raubkopien haben und die danach (die es natürlich auch bei Valve-Games gibt) eben kaum mehr ins Gewicht fallen.




> Die Sims 3 ist bereits jetzt via *Torrent*


@Rabowke, wieso darf er aber ich nicht?


----------



## Vohaul42 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Je größer der Zeitraum zwischen Produktion und Auslieferung ist, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das so etwas passiert.

Dem Erfolg wird dies keinen Abbruch tun. Oma , Mama und Schwester werden sich die Sims bestimmt nicht cracken....


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vohaul42 am 20.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Je größer der Zeitraum zwischen Produktion und Auslieferung ist, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das so etwas passiert.


Bei jedem Spiel beträgt der Zeitraum zwischen Goldmeldung und Streetdate etwa 2-3 Wochen, außer man hat eine verpflichtende Online-Aktivierung (siehe etwa F.E.A.R. 2), da kann man bereits das unfertige Spiel auf die Disc packen und erst wenige Tage vor dem Release Goldstatus erreichen und das Update dann automatisch bei der Aktivierung einspielen.




> Dem Erfolg wird dies keinen Abbruch tun. Oma , Mama und Schwester werden sich die Sims bestimmt nicht cracken....


Naja, man muss es nicht übertreiben. Natürlich ist die Zielgruppe von Spielen wie Die Sims eine andere wie bei Ego-Shootern, allerdings hat Will Wright mal in einem Interview gesagt, dass 50% der Spieler männlich sind. (Das ist natürlich deutlich weniger als bei einem Call of Duty 4, wo es wohl 90 oder 95% sind, aber trotzdem immernoch die Hälfte.) In den Kommentaren die man hier und auf anderen Spieleseiten liest, könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es eher 90% Frauen sein müssen, was aber eben nicht so ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vohaul42 am 20.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Je größer der Zeitraum zwischen Produktion und Auslieferung ist, desto größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das so etwas passiert.
> 
> Dem Erfolg wird dies keinen Abbruch tun. Oma , Mama und Schwester werden sich die Sims bestimmt nicht cracken....



EA sollte vielleicht dran denken den releasezeitpunkt vorzuziehen, spätestens montag dürfte man das ausgeliefert haben können, aber daran denkt man scheinbar nicht


----------



## Exar-K (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Stephan1982 am 20.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Krampfkeks am 20.05.2009 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich ebenfalls nicht. Ich spiele weil ich in Fantasiewelten abtauchen und was erleben will.
Bevor ich meine Zeit mit den Sims vergeude, schau ich lieber meinem Nachbarn beim Leben zu, was aufs gleiche hinausläuft und sogar günstiger ist.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> EA sollte vielleicht dran denken den releasezeitpunkt vorzuziehen, spätestens montag dürfte man das ausgeliefert haben können, aber daran denkt man scheinbar nicht


Man wird wohl ein Datum gewählt haben, dass es einem ermöglicht alle Händler zu beliefern. Das wird man nicht einfach so um zwei Wochen kürzen können, dann haben es vielleicht manche Retailer, aber sicher noch nicht alle. Außerdem würde man auch die Zeitpläne der Werbekampagne (Fernsehwerbung, Inserate, Plakate, etc.) durcheinander bringen. Die Verträge sind seit Monaten fixiert, der ganze Release durchgeplant, da kann man nicht so schnell reagieren.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Exar-K am 20.05.2009 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Stephan1982 am 20.05.2009 15:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schonmal ne klage wegen stalkings bekommen?   Da ist Sims 1,2,3,4,5 + erweiterungen sicher billiger 

ja genau, beta software auf die DVD packen und dann rumpatchen, tolle idee, echt..  

naja mit werbekampagne hast du recht, ausliefern könnten sie es allerdings schon, ist nur die frage ob sich das jetzt noch lohnt


----------



## Vohaul42 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, man muss es nicht übertreiben. Natürlich ist die Zielgruppe von Spielen wie Die Sims eine andere wie bei Ego-Shootern, allerdings hat Will Wright mal in einem Interview gesagt, dass 50% der Spieler männlich sind. (Das ist natürlich deutlich weniger als bei einem Call of Duty 4, wo es wohl 90 oder 95% sind, aber trotzdem immernoch die Hälfte.) In den Kommentaren die man hier und auf anderen Spieleseiten liest, könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es eher 90% Frauen sein müssen, was aber eben nicht so ist.



Das war auch direkt auf den konkreten Fall bezogen, und nicht pauschal gemeint.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, man muss es nicht übertreiben. Natürlich ist die Zielgruppe von Spielen wie Die Sims eine andere wie bei Ego-Shootern, allerdings hat Will Wright mal in einem Interview gesagt, dass 50% der Spieler männlich sind. (Das ist natürlich deutlich weniger als bei einem Call of Duty 4, wo es wohl 90 oder 95% sind, aber trotzdem immernoch die Hälfte.) In den Kommentaren die man hier und auf anderen Spieleseiten liest, könnte man den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es eher 90% Frauen sein müssen, was aber eben nicht so ist.


Hehe.   
Ich glaube auch, dass die SIms ein Spiel ist, welches oft nur offiziell "für die Freundin" oder "für die Schwester" gekauft wurde, damit man sich schön davon distanzieren kann, wenn es mit Kumpels um Ego-Shooter geht. Aber wenn man abends alleine ist, dann wird "gesimst".


----------



## Vidaro (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 20.05.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube auch, dass die SIms ein Spiel ist, welches oft nur offiziell "für die Freundin" oder "für die Schwester" gekauft wurde, damit man sich schön davon distanzieren kann, wenn es mit Kumpels um Ego-Shooter geht. Aber wenn man abends alleine ist, dann wird "gesimst".



so wird es auch sein anders  ist der erfolg der reihe gar nicht zu erklären   
persönlich find das spiel langweilig aber das betrifft einfach das genre mein ein leben nachspielen nee hab mit meinem schon genug zu tun


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ja genau, beta software auf die DVD packen und dann rumpatchen, tolle idee, echt..


Wo ist das Problem? Left 4 Dead erreichte beispielsweise am 13. November Goldstatus, am 18. November war der Release. Das Spiel wurde bereits Wochen vorher vervielfältigt und an die Händler ausgeliefert. Bei der Aktivierung bekamen dann die Spieler die aktuelle Version vom 13. November aufgespielt. Hätte man bis zur Goldmeldung gewartet und es dann erst ins Presswerk geschickt, wäre es frühestens Anfang Dezember in den Regalen gewesen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

schonmal was von Traffic und so gehört?

ein spiel hat auf der DVD möglichst 100% fehlerfrei zu sein, und nicht erst nach dem xten patch


----------



## Septimus (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Die Frage ist doch wie konnte das Spiel vor dem Release in solch Zwielichtigen Netzwerken auftauchen wenn es doch nur Intern weiter gegeben wurde und warum nun der Ehrliche Kunde sich das Gejammere seitens EA anhören muß!

Das Spiel ist Eindeutig von Insidern in Umlauf gebracht worden oder aber man hat das Netzwerk bei EA geknackt -was niemand Glauben wird- Also sollte EA endlich mal her gehen und die Internen Lecks abdichten und geeignete Schutzmaßnahmen dagegen treffen das sich das in Zukunft nicht wiederholt.

Wenn ich Garstig wäre dann würde ich sagen: Bezahlt eure Angestellten der Leistung entsprechend und ihr habt eine Belegschaft die sich mit dem Unternehmen identifizieren kann,und solche Dinge wie Interne Lecks gehören der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## rohan123 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Eigentlich wollte ich mir die Sims 3 nicht anschaffen, da ich nicht mal den 2. Teil genug ausgereizt hatte. Dachte mir das ist eher etwas für jene, die den 2. Teil nicht gespielt haben, und beim 3. neu einsteigen. Hab zwar alls auf der Platte ikl-. aller Add-Ons, aber zum Spielen braucht man viel viel Zeit. Dennoch werfe ich es gelegentlich ganz gerne an. Ich habe aber schon viele sehr berührende Stunden mit Die Sims 2 verbracht.
Auch muss man wirklich belohnen, dass einmal wieder auf Securom verzichtet wird. GTA4 wollte ich mir eigentlich zulegen, doch auf Grund der Gängelung mit den Accounts habe ich es nicht getan. Der wirksamste Kopierschutz ist immer noch Steam. Und konfortabel ist es außerdem, da man sich um keine Updates mehr kümmern muss, und keine DVD drinnen haben muss. Nun habe ich mich aber auf Grund dieser Nachricht doch entschieden, auch die Sims 3 anzuschaffen. Ich möchte dazu beitragen, und damit ein Zeichen setzen, dass Die Sims 3 nicht den Raubkopieren überlassen wird, sondern dass es die Käufer bekommt, dies es verdient hat. Es wird sicher viele Neuerungen bringen, die ich auch gerne ausprobieren  möchte.


----------



## HanFred (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rohan123 am 20.05.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch muss man wirklich belohnen, dass einmal wieder auf Securom verzichtet wird.


doch, das game wird mit securom und serial geschützt.
quelle: nfo der schwarzkopie


----------



## Aithir (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Eigentlich ein unnötiger Artikel, bei Spore, Mass Effect und anderen Securom+DRM-Titeln war es nicht anders, lange vor Release durften Raubkopierer spielen.

Kopierschutz kostet und offensichtlich taugt Securom in keiner Variante besonders viel. Wäre wohl günstiger für EA wie Ubisoft ganz auf einen Kopierschutz zu verzichten, was Geld spart, weil auch so keinen Käufer verliert.

Zudem ist die Kopierschutzdebatte hier völlig unnötig, weil hier kein User Daten ins Netz gestellt hat, sondern bei EA oder der DVD-Brennerei jemand den Helden für die Prereleasegroups und andere überbewertete Diebe spielen wollte. 

Was kann der Endverbraucher dafür, wenn jemand bei EA es cool findet eine Raubkopie ins Netz zu stellen.

Der Artikel ist unnötig und total überflüssig, aber wenigstens hat EA aus seinen Kopierschutzterror und spielt jetzt nicht wieder den paranoiden Publisher.


----------



## To-be-Loved (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Septimus am 20.05.2009 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich Garstig wäre dann würde ich sagen: Bezahlt eure Angestellten der Leistung entsprechend und ihr habt eine Belegschaft die sich mit dem Unternehmen identifizieren kann,und solche Dinge wie Interne Lecks gehören der Vergangenheit an.


Ich denke mal, selbst wenn EA seine MItarbeiter "der Leistung entsprechend" (was auch immer du dir darunter vorstellst) bezahlen würde, würde es immer jemanden geben, der mehr bezahlt, sprich irgendeine Torrent-Seite. Nur, damit deren "Kunden" es dann da als erstes runterladen können.

Sowas wirds leider wohl immer geben.

Sicher, ich verstehe die Argumente. Dass man keine 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgeben möchte, nur um es ein paar Mal zu spielen oder gar festzustellen, dass es kacke ist.
Und das die Ehrlichen eher die Dummen sind, weil sie solche "Angebote" nicht ausnutzen (frei nach dem Motto: "Sobald was umsonst ist, mitnehmen!").

Aber naja. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen 

Ich mach sowas nicht.


----------



## RonTaboga (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Fakt ist nun mal das geistiges Eigentum die einzige Verkaufsware darstellt, welche sich einfach so kostenlos und unendlich vervielfältigen lässt. Damit kann es im Internet praktisch grenzenlos vervielfältigt und verteilt werden.
Hier muss sich die Industrie was einfallen lassen. Denn die Handelsgesetze und Regeln des "real life" lassen sich nun mal nicht einfach so auf das Internet übertragen, genauso wenig wie auch ein illegaler Download einen Diebstahl darstellt, da der Definitionsbereich von Diebstahl nicht ansatzweise dem Tatbestand eines illegalen Downloads gleichkommt.

Ob diese Änderungen durch vernünfitgere Preise, Distribution oder was auch immer geschehen müssen weiss ich nicht, aber es muss sich was tun, sonst wird sich die Sache mit den Schwarzkopien niemals ändern. Die Aussicht auf gesparte 50€ und Ware für Lau mit praktisch Null Risiko sind in der heutigen Zeit für viele einfach zu verlockend.


----------



## DesmondHume (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

"verhängnisvolle Entscheidung?" 

Wenn das Spiel 3 Wochen zuvor im Netz erhältlich ist, dann hat das rein gar nichts mit einem vorhandenen/nicht vorhandenen Kopierschutz zu tun. 

Und dass sich Sims 3 verkaufen wird, wie geschnitten Brot dürfte wohl auch jedem klar sein.


----------



## stawacz79 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

terminator salvation ist auch schon seit gestern abend in umlauf,dat kommt doch eigendlich auch erst am 24.5 oder,,,,,


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 20.05.2009 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> terminator salvation ist auch schon seit gestern abend in umlauf,dat kommt doch eigendlich auch erst am 24.5 oder,,,,,



gibt die steam version bereits in USA, allerdings soll das spiel wohl grotte³ sein

Die Version von Die Sims 3 könnte auch eine Preview version sein die zeitschriften hatten, würde den großen haufen bugs erklären, den bei PCgames aber keiner gesehen haben will, bei Gamestar schon


----------



## Mourning-Blade (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Kristian am 20.05.2009 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass gerade aus dem Grund kein komplizierter Kopierschutz gewählt wurde, weil sich das Spiel eben an die Casualgame-Spieler richtet und es dort weniger Verständnis für solche Sachen wie Internet und andere schwarze Magie gibt.
> 
> Ausserdem lebt das Spiel von den AddOns... das ist wie bei den Discountdruckern, die es praktisch für fast umsonst gibt, aber jede weitere Patrone schweineteuer ist. Wenn also jemand das Hauptspiel raubkopiert hat, wird er jedoch vielleicht für n schlappen 10er ein AddOn kaufen.



Ich glaube grad die Casualleute haben Verständnis für sowas,oder nehmen den Kopierschutz kaum wahr, und haben auch keine illegalen Triebe wie der Hardcorezocker, der wegen DRm weint, selbst wenn er das Spiel nur einmal installiert und noch x Installationen frei hätte, aber ist klar, man setzt sein System ja wöchentlich neu auf..


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mourning-Blade am 20.05.2009 19:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Kristian am 20.05.2009 15:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



och bei meinem experimentitercomputer (auf dem ich auch die meiste zeit spiele) kam es schonmal vor das ich 3x Windows neu installiert habe, innerhalb von 2 tagen..

und wenns bei ne Casualgamer nicht läuft ist das wesentlich schlimmer, der holt sich dann einen der genau weiss das securom daran schuld hat und besorgt dem das nächste mal ne kopie..


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Aithir am 20.05.2009 17:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ein unnötiger Artikel, bei Spore, Mass Effect und anderen Securom+DRM-Titeln war es nicht anders, lange vor Release durften Raubkopierer spielen.
> 
> Kopierschutz kostet und offensichtlich taugt Securom in keiner Variante besonders viel. Wäre wohl günstiger für EA wie Ubisoft ganz auf einen Kopierschutz zu verzichten, was Geld spart, weil auch so keinen Käufer verliert.
> 
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ein Spiel Wochen vorher ins Netz gelangt, kann das ja unmöglich ein normaler Spieler gewesen sein. Es muss also ein böswilliger Entwickler gewesen sein oder jemand aus dem Presswerk. Da gilt es einfach diese Stinkstiefel ausfindig zu machen und dann zu bestrafen.
Allerdings gibt es auch Firmen die absichtlich Versionen ins Netz stellen, die dann nach Hause telefonieren, oder sie stellen gar dann noch Leute ab, die die Tauschbörsen überwachen und schauen welche Leute das runterladen, sich die IPs aufschreiben, Screenshots als Beweis machen und irgendwann bekommen dann die entsprechenden Leute nette Briefchen geschickt.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

das macht man aber bestimmt nicht mit solchen titeln, es gibt solche catchtitel, das sind dann irgendwelche billigen pinballverschnitte die man hier dann nicht mal kaufen kann    Für solche briefe gibts einen aufbewahrungsort, die papiermülltonne 

derjenigen der das Leak verantwortet hat wird man nicht finden, das dürfte ausgeschlossen sein

bei Bethesda hat man die ganze "Fallout 3 vorher im netz" sache ja auch unter teppich gekehrt


----------



## oceano (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich würd als EA jetzt aber auch keine Krise kriegen. 
Das Spiel (und seine unzähligen Addons   ) werden sich wohl trotzdem wieder doof und dämlich verkaufen


----------



## first8 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Sims 3 macht einen unterhaltsamen Eindruck und die Neuerungen scheinen cool zu sein.
Als ich von Securom usw. gelesen hatte war mir klar, dass ich das Spiel nicht kaufen werde.

Dass EA fast alle Kopierschutzmaßnahmen rausgenommen haben, halte ich für den richtigen weg. Die illegalen Downloads gibt es sowieso, cracker sind da sehr erfinderisch. Aber die Käufer werden verprellt.

Für mich heißt das nun, dass ich mir den Titel auf jeden Fall kaufen werde. Zum einen, weil Sims3 bestimmt cool ist (auch wenns kein Must-Have für mich ist), zum andern aber auch, damit EA sieht, dass die Entscheidung richtig war.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				first8 am 20.05.2009 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass EA fast alle Kopierschutzmaßnahmen rausgenommen haben, halte ich für den richtigen weg. Die illegalen Downloads gibt es sowieso, cracker sind da sehr erfinderisch. Aber die Käufer werden verprellt..



die version im netz hat dummerweise genau die securom merkmale die keiner mag, begrenzte freischaltung, will nach hause telefonieren.. da würd ich erstmal abwarten mit dem kaufen


----------



## bravo (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn ich ein Spiel wie z.B. Sims 3 verkaufen müsste, würde ich es so machen: ca. 4 Wochen vor Verkaufsstart eine "illegale" Version selbst ins Netz stellen, welche ein wenig instabil ist, ein paar kleine unbedeutsame Fehler hat und nach einer Stunde abstürzt. Gleichzeitig würde ich in den Medien über die Raubkopierer fluchen und so viele Leute auf den Download aufmerksam machen. Die vermeintliche illegale Vollversion verbreitet sich viel besser als eine legal veröffentliche Demo des Spiels. Damit werden viel mehr potentielle Käufer erreicht, die zum Verkaufsstart eine "fehlerfreie" Version kaufen.

...aber erstens verkaufe ich keine Spiele und zweitens sind unsere lieben Spiele-Hersteller und Publisher sicher auch schon auf die Idee gekommen...


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

und drittens kaufen sicherlich weniger leute spiele die als verbuggt gelten


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 20:48 schrieb:
			
		

> und drittens kaufen sicherlich weniger leute spiele die als verbuggt gelten


Ich wollts nicht schreiben. Mach mal den Leuten klar, dass die "finale Version" absolut bugfrei ist, das glaubt dir doch eh keiner mehr.

Selbst dann, wenn du einen Patch veröffentlicht, kommen kritische Stimmen die gg. diesen Day 0 Patch wettern.

Konsumenten / Kunden sind sooooo schwer zu befriedigen!


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 20.05.2009 21:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 20:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



problem ist ja, diese version ist verbuggt, und das dürfte EA am meisten sorgen machen, weil genau das spricht sich eher rum

klar kommen kritische stimmen, die sollen den betatest ja auch vorher machen und ne fehlerfreie version verteilen, die zielgruppe wird sicherlich nicht gerade so problemlos bugfixes installieren können


----------



## rstaar (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 16:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich auch deshalb dürfte Valve einer der wenigen Hersteller sein, die sich nicht in Interviews über Raubkopierer aufregen und rumheulen (zum Unterschied von Crytek & Co), weil sie eben einen 100-prozentig sicheren Schutz vor Pre-Release-Raubkopien haben und die danach (die es natürlich auch bei Valve-Games gibt) eben kaum mehr ins Gewicht fallen.



Wie macht man aus einem EA-Thread einen Pro-Valve-Thread? -Man lässt die Steam-Klementine weiterhin die Propaganda quatschen.


----------



## Huskyboy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rstaar am 20.05.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zumal bringt steam nichts wenn wie hier die version entweder ne presseversion oder die downloadversion die für den EA shop ist oder gar ne Beta

aber das lässt sich erst nach dem release klären

der wirkliche grund warum valve nicht rumheult, die wissen das es nichts bringt rumzuweinen, es macht keiner "armes tucktuck"..


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				rstaar am 20.05.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 16:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sowas schafft halt nur der HLP-Andy.   

Ich denke EA braucht sich da keine grossen Sorgen wegen dieser illegalen Kopie machen. Da Spiel wird sich garantiert trotzdem verkaufen wie geschnitten Brot. Wenn man dann noch bedenkt das vermutlich wieder zahlreiche AddOns erscheinen werden, dann müsste die Kasse eigentlich trotz der illegalen Kopien ganz gewaltig klingeln.


----------



## Coldharbour (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Wo bekommt man das eigentlich illegal her?
> Könnte mal einer einen link hier reinstellen?



Hier kannste saugen ohne Ende  !


----------



## aeghistos (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Coldharbour am 20.05.2009 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Wo bekommt man das eigentlich illegal her?
> > Könnte mal einer einen link hier reinstellen?
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du ihm schon einen Link reinstellst, dann aber auch den Richtigen: Link


----------



## Alf1507 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> Wo bekommt man das eigentlich illegal her?
> Könnte mal einer einen link hier reinstellen?


Hier wird dir sicherlich niemand im Forum einen entsprechenden Link nennen!


----------



## chaos777 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

was ist das eingentlich für eine Version bei Gamesload?das Spiel ist schon seit Wochen verfügbar 
http://www.gamesload.de/die_sims_3/#/adlx89898/86058/85639/122531/5/


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 20.05.2009 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das eingentlich für eine Version bei Gamesload?das Spiel ist schon seit Wochen verfügbar
> http://www.gamesload.de/die_sims_3/#/adlx89898/86058/85639/122531/5/


Ja, kaufen kannst du es jetzt schon , aber downloaden erst am 4.6. Steht doch da auch. 
 



> 1. Spiel jetzt kaufen.
> 2.Am 04.06.2009 downloaden.


----------



## aeghistos (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 20.05.2009 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das eingentlich für eine Version bei Gamesload?das Spiel ist schon seit Wochen verfügbar
> http://www.gamesload.de/die_sims_3/#/adlx89898/86058/85639/122531/5/


Rechts steht ja, dass du es zwar jetzt zwar kaufen aber erst ab dem 4. Juni herunterladen kannst.


----------



## HLP-Andy (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 21:32 schrieb:
			
		

> zumal bringt steam nichts wenn wie hier die version entweder ne presseversion oder die downloadversion die für den EA shop ist oder gar ne Beta


Natürlich bringt es was.

1. Presseversionen lassen sich recht gut absichern, indem man sie nur an vertrauenswürdige Magazine weitergibt und ganz versteckt eine Signatur einbaut. Dazu Verträge die schwere Strafzahlungen vorsehen und schon sollte hier nichts mehr passieren. Wenn man auf Nummer Sicher gehen möchte, hält man eben ausschließlich Vor-Ort-Tests ab.
2. Wenn niemals eine unverschlüsselte Version die Entwicklerbüros verlässt, kann es auch nicht geleakt werden. Nicht im Presswerk, nicht im Online-Store, nirgendwo. Es ist dann einfach bis zum Releasetag unbrauchbarer Datenmüll. (Klar, wenn es vom Kernentwicklerteam geleakt wird, dann bringt auch das nichts, aber das würde sich recht leicht zurückverfolgen lassen und Verstöße gegen die unterschriebenen NDAs dürfte sich wohl kein Mitarbeiter leisten können. Und normalerweise wird das nicht von den Leuten geleakt die daran gearbeitet haben, es sind immer Dritte.




			
				rstaar am 20.05.2009 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie macht man aus einem EA-Thread einen Pro-Valve-Thread? -Man lässt die Steam-Klementine weiterhin die Propaganda quatschen.


Das Thema ist: illegaler Leak von Sims 3. Gepostet wird unter anderem über Kopierschutz und DRM. Ich hab einen Beitrag zu genau diesem Thema gepostet. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## pirx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - Die Sims 3: Die Sims 3: Illegal als Download im Netz - EA äußert sich zu den Raubkopien*



> Fraglich ist, an welcher Stelle das Leck bei EA klafft, wie die Version also ins Netz gelangte. Die Suche danach dürfte sich allerdings als schwierig, wenn nicht gar unlösbar darstellen, schließlich existieren hunderte Schlupflochgefahren.


Was bei den Sims allerdings Tradition hat.. und trotzdem ist's ein Goldesel.


----------



## rstaar (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> [
> Das Thema ist: illegaler Leak von Sims 3. Gepostet wird unter anderem über Kopierschutz und DRM. Ich hab einen Beitrag zu genau diesem Thema gepostet. Wo ist das Problem?



Ich übersetze mal dein Klementinen-Deutsch in das Deutsch, wie ich es verstehe:

"Herkömmliche Publisher vertrauen ihren Geschäftspartnern. Doch halten diese nicht immer immer die Richtlinien für Datenschutz ein, die verlangt werden.

Doch jetzt gibt es STEAM!!! STEAM wäscht nicht nur weiß, sondern ist supersicher, superkundenorientiert, supergünstig, und man kann sogar superchatten. Mit STEAM macht man eigentlich alles superbesser!"

DAS ist mein Problem. Wenn du Werbung machen willst, empfehle ich dir die Seite www.steampowered.com. Mach da was du willst, aber pcgames ist kein Forum für billige Werbung. 

Thema ist übrigens "Sims 3" nur zur Erinnerung.


----------



## mortez (20. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Und was solls?
Bist wo hier der  ober pcg-aufseher oder was?
Das ist ein freies land und jeder kann wenn er will für steam hier werbung machen!


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 20.05.2009 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 21:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glaubst du nicht das es solche verträge bereits gibt? was meinst du was EA mit Computec machen würde wenn sowas passieren würde, ich geb dir mal nen tipp, du würdest hier nichts mehr posten können

Filme die an Oscarjuroren gehen sind auch "watermarked" und? tauchen trotzdem im netz auf, ohne Watermark, das kann man nämlich auch entfernen, releasegroups sind nicht dumm, das sind teilweise fähigere leute als die entwickler selbst

Vor Ort tests sind dreck, so kann man spiele nicht vernünftig testen

ja wenn keine Version die entwickler verlässt, tolle wurst, was ist wenn der leak bei EA selbst passiert ist? ist Bethesda z.b. mit Fallout 3 passiert, das war eine presseversion, die noch nicht verschickt war, und wenn das wie es eventuell sein kann das dies hier die version für den EA store ist (weil die ja DRM hat) dann ist der Leak defintiv bei EA selbst passiert und da bringen deine "tollen" ideen überhaupt nichts

deine dumme steam werbung nervt schon, das du zusätzlich noch keine ahnung von der "szene" hast ist nur noch viel schlimmer

und wie sicher Valve ist hat man gesehen *hust* HalfLife2 leak *hust*


----------



## rstaar (21. Mai 2009)

*@ Zensor*

Ich würde empfehlen, mal alle Beiträge zu lesen, anstatt willkürlich welche zu löschen. Das würde das Ganze logisch machen.


----------



## FMEA (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*

Der angeblich lasche Kopierschutz ist überhaupt nicht da Problem. (Einige haben hier ja schon geschrieben, dass sogar ein Aktivierungsmechanismus umgangen wurde ^^ )

Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass EA ein Leck hat. Die Raubkopierer können das Game ja schon seit 3 Wochen in den Händen halten.... das weiß ja keiner genau. Wenn man denen genug Zeit gibt, etwas zu cracken, dann schaffen die das auch.... egal wie hart der Kopierschutz ist.
Da sollte EA lieber mal die Schlupflöcher aufspüren gehen


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				FMEA am 21.05.2009 00:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Der angeblich lasche Kopierschutz ist überhaupt nicht da Problem. (Einige haben hier ja schon geschrieben, dass sogar ein Aktivierungsmechanismus umgangen wurde ^^ )
> 4



sogar? naja .. wie bei den anderen securomspielen wohl eher.. in minuten


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				rstaar am 21.05.2009 00:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde empfehlen, mal alle Beiträge zu lesen, anstatt willkürlich welche zu löschen. Das würde das Ganze logisch machen.


Beiträge mit Verbalinjurien werden entfernt unabhängig vom sonstigen Inhalt. 
Einfach benehmen, dann wird auch nichts gelöscht.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 21.05.2009 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> rstaar am 21.05.2009 00:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



verdammt, den ganzen spass verpasst


----------



## rstaar (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 21.05.2009 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Beiträge mit Verbalinjurien werden entfernt unabhängig vom sonstigen Inhalt.
> Einfach benehmen, dann wird auch nichts gelöscht.



Aha, daher stehen Anfragen zu Raubkopien immer noch ungelöscht in diesen Thread. Muss ich mir merken, immer freundlich sein....


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> glaubst du nicht das es solche verträge bereits gibt? was meinst du was EA mit Computec machen würde wenn sowas passieren würde, ich geb dir mal nen tipp, du würdest hier nichts mehr posten können


Natürlich gibt es die, deshalb ist ja wohl auch davon auszugehen, dass es sich um keine Press-Copy handelt.




> Filme die an Oscarjuroren gehen sind auch "watermarked" und? tauchen trotzdem im netz auf, ohne Watermark, das kann man nämlich auch entfernen, releasegroups sind nicht dumm, das sind teilweise fähigere leute als die entwickler selbst


Das hat nichts mit fähig oder nicht fähig zu tun. Wenn man einen Hinweis versteckt, dann lässt er sich höchstens finden, wenn man zwei verschiedene Versionen hat und vergleicht wo diese nicht identisch ist. Das ist als würdest du ein Fehlersuchspiel mit zwei Bildern nur mit einem Bild spielen - das geht nicht.




> Vor Ort tests sind dreck, so kann man spiele nicht vernünftig testen


Also sind alle Vor-Ort-Tests von PC Games "Dreck"?




> ja wenn keine Version die entwickler verlässt, tolle wurst, was ist wenn der leak bei EA selbst passiert ist? ist Bethesda z.b. mit Fallout 3 passiert, das war eine presseversion, die noch nicht verschickt war, und wenn das wie es eventuell sein kann das dies hier die version für den EA store ist (weil die ja DRM hat) dann ist der Leak defintiv bei EA selbst passiert und da bringen deine "tollen" ideen überhaupt nichts


Wenn die Store-Version bis zum Tag des Release verschlüsselt gewesen wäre, hätte es nicht passieren können.




> deine dumme steam werbung nervt schon, das du zusätzlich noch keine ahnung von der "szene" hast ist nur noch viel schlimmer


Ich mache keine Werbung. Du sagst es geht nicht, ich sage es geht und muss anschließend natürlich sagen wie. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist zu diskutieren, dann lass es einfach bleiben, aber hör auf irgendwelche Dinge zu unterstellen oder den Gesprächspartner zu diffarmieren.




> und wie sicher Valve ist hat man gesehen *hust* HalfLife2 leak *hust*


Ja? Was hat dieser Kriminalfall mit dem Thema zu tun? Der interessante Part war doch mehr als ein Jahr danach, als das fertige Half-Life 2 veröffentlicht wurde. Das meist erwartete Spiel des Jahres (also wenn etwas geleakt wird, dann das), es wurde bereits Wochen vorher zum Preload freigegeben und jeder konnte es sich runterladen - trotzdem gab es bis zum Release keine Raubkopie davon. Warum?


----------



## HanFred (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				rstaar am 21.05.2009 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 21.05.2009 00:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


es ist genau EINE anfrage, die niemand ernst nimmt.
bei derartigen news ist die redaktion auch selbst schuld, wenn danach anfragen im forum stehen. nicht mein problem.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				HanFred am 21.05.2009 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist genau EINE anfrage, die niemand ernst nimmt.
> bei derartigen news ist die redaktion auch selbst schuld, wenn danach anfragen im forum stehen. nicht mein problem.


Da bin ich genau deiner Meinung! Solche News verleiten potenzielle Raubkopierer, meiner Meinung nach, doch erst Recht sich das Spiel runterzuladen. Wer bisher noch nichts von dieser Kopie wusste der weiss es spätestens nach dieser News. Das "schöne" an solchen News ist ja auch das man sich damit die Suche auf den bösen Seiten sparen kann. Jaja... ich weiss... Computec... Hausrecht... blablub. So, bevor unser Rabowke jetzt aber wieder einen halben Herzanfall bekommt sage ich zu dem Thema besser nichts mehr.   
Wir können übrigens echt froh sein das die Mods hier so kulant sind und momentan nur Beleidigungen löschen. Im offiziellen Sims 2-Forum wurde z.B. gestern Abend der erste User gesperrt, weil er dort groß rumposaunt hat das er das Spiel bereits hat. Selbst eine völlig neutrale Diskussion über dieses Thema wird dort nicht geduldet!


----------



## HanFred (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können übrigens echt froh sein das die Mods hier so kulant sind und momentan nur Beleidigungen löschen. Im offiziellen Sims 2-Forum wurde z.B. gestern Abend der erste User gesperrt, weil er dort groß rumposaunt hat das er das Spiel bereits hat. Selbst eine völlig neutrale Diskussion über dieses Thema wird dort nicht geduldet!


falls das hier jemand rumposaunen sollte, wird das auch umgehend entfernt. aber dass der publisher keine diskussion darüber zulässt, kann ich jetzt noch verstehen.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Colossus am 20.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> man kann aber auch sagen das Spiel gehört in die Kategorie: Würd ich gern mal anspielen aber 50 euro sind mir zuviel für sowas..also wirds Kopiert...



Sonst gehts noch?


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 21.05.2009 11:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Dr-Colossus am 20.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er hat doch recht. Viele denken nun mal so über Games, besonders in der heutigen Zeit wo so gut wie keine Demos und ne Menge verbuggter Schrott rauskommen. Da muss seitens der Hersteller, Publisher und co. noch ne Menge getan werden, damit sich das ändert...


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch recht. Viele denken nun mal so über Games, besonders in der heutigen Zeit wo so gut wie keine Demos und ne Menge verbuggter Schrott rauskommen. Da muss seitens der Hersteller, Publisher und co. noch ne Menge getan werden, damit sich das ändert...


Aber enifach darauf verzichten kommt nicht in Frage, gell?




			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Im offiziellen Sims 2-Forum wurde z.B. gestern Abend der erste User gesperrt, weil er dort groß rumposaunt hat das er das Spiel bereits hat. Selbst eine völlig neutrale Diskussion über dieses Thema wird dort nicht geduldet!


So? Würden wir genauso machen. Trotzdem sind solche News (als Buisness-News) absolut gerechtfertigt bzw. sogar notwendig. Alles andere wäre einseitige Berichterstattung. Man erinnere sich etwa daran, dass Gamestar.de damals über den Pre-Release-Leak von Crysis berichtet hat und die News nach ein paar Stunden wieder entfernt hat. Da hat offensichtlich Crytek direkten Einfluss auf die Berichterstattung genommen (Drohpotential haben die Hersteller ja genug, da Magazine auf exklusive Previews, Werbekampagnen und ähnliches angewiesen sind) und das darf ganz einfach nicht passieren.

Ein Extremfall sind ja beispielsweise Banken. Berichtet man darüber, dass eine Bank angeschlagen ist, dann könnte allein der Bericht dazu führen, dass Kunden ihr Geld von der Bank abziehen und das erst recht dazu beiträgt, dass es der Bank schlechter geht oder sie Pleite geht. Da kann die Berichterstattung direkten Einfluss auf das Ereignis nehmen. Aber was wäre umgekehrt, wenn man nicht berichtet und die Bank trotzdem (dann ohne Vorwarnung) Pleite geht? Trotzdem wird darüber berichtet und das ist auch gut so, denn wenn man mal beginnt über einzelne Dinge nicht mehr zu berichten, ist die Versuchung groß, diese rote Linie immer weiter zu verschieben und zur Hofberichterstattern von Publishern zu werden. (Wie weiter oben erwähnt, Druckmittel haben die ja genug.)


----------



## satchmo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 21.05.2009 10:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass eine solche News die Anzahl der illegalen Downloads *signifikant* ansteigen lässt.

Zu dem müsste man eine Menge News, verschiedenster Art, vorab zensieren, weil es Nachahmer geben könnte. Bei der momentan, allgemeinen Diskussion über Kopierschutz gehört diese Nachricht auf jeden Fall zu den News eines Spielemagazins. 

Was Du sagst, unterstellt dem News-Leser, dass er ein potentieller "Raubkopierer" ist. So funktioniert weder unsere Werte-Gesellschaft, noch unser Rechtsstaat. Schon gar nicht sind die Medien dazu da, vorab zu entscheiden, was die Öffentlichkeit erfahren darf und was nicht.

Wo ziehst Du denn die Grenze, was dem Deutschen über die Medien zugetragen werden darf und was nicht? Wer soll das denn entscheiden? Ein oberer Zensor?

Ich finde es auch schade, dass es ein Leck gab. Ich finde es gut, dass EA den Weg über einen einfachen Kopierschutz gewählt hat, aber das alles gehört heute und gehörte schon immer zum Tagesgeschäft eines Publishers. EA darf sich trotzdem über gute Verkaufszahlen freuen - da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.05.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es den Internet Usern so einfach und dank der Filehoster so sicher gemacht wird kommt für viele der Verzicht ganz sicher nicht in Frage. Und das hat absolut nichts mit krimineller Energie oder dergleichen zu tun. Die denken sich "...die sichere Möglichkeit ist da + ich habe die 50 Flocken in der Tasche die ich für was anderes ausgeben kann...also warum kaufen wenn das Original für mich persönlich keinen Mehrwert bietet und ggf. noch durch den Kopierschutz mehr Probleme bereitet?". 

Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass das Unrechtsbewusstsein durch die Tatsache der in den Augen vieler User "bloßen Vervielfältigung von paar Daten" völlig ausgeblendet wird. Und komme bitte hier jetzt keiner mit so sinnlosen und unpassenden Phrasen wie "Ich klau mir auch keinen Porsche wenn ich mir keinen leisten kann....blah blah"


----------



## Gerry (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Foren die ich, mit rücksichts auf Rabowkes blutdruck nicht nennen möchte



Wir kennen dein zweites Gesicht, spätestens seit deinem RA3-Pre-Release.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Und das hat absolut nichts mit krimineller Energie oder dergleichen zu tun. Die denken sich "...die sichere Möglichkeit ist da + ich habe die 50 Flocken in der Tasche die ich für was anderes ausgeben kann...also warum kaufen wenn das Original für mich persönlich keinen Mehrwert bietet und ggf. noch durch den Kopierschutz mehr Probleme bereitet?".



Und womit hat eine solch zweifelhafte Einstellung dann zu tun?


----------



## satchmo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Erschwerend kommt noch hinzu, dass das Unrechtsbewusstsein durch die Tatsache der in den Augen vieler User "blossen vervielfältigung von paar Daten" völlig ausgeblendet wird. Und komme bitte hier jetzt keiner mit so sinnlosen und unpassenden Phrasen wie "Ich klau mir auch keinen Porsche wenn ich mir keinen leisten kann....blah blah"



Ich glaube, dass die mit Abstand überwiegende Zahl der Raubkopien auf der Seite von jungen Leuten liegt, die sich das Spiel a) niemals gekauft hätten. oder b) schlichtweg gar kein Geld haben dieses Spiel zu kaufen und später, sind sie erst einmal berufstätig zu ganzen normalen Kunden werden. Ich denke auch, dass es auch einige gibt, die sich das Spiel kaufen, wenn sie es für gut empfinden und einen Mehrwert im Kauf sehen. Selbstverständlich wird es auch die geben, die auf immer Unverbesserlich bleiben - ich behaupte aber einmal, dass das, auf Dauer,  die geringere Zahl der Spieler ist.

Hier sollte sowieso immer angesetzt werden - der Mehrwert. Besser als jede Klagewelle. Denn: die die verklagt werden, sind zum überwiegenden Teil auch Kunden. Wenn es nur potentielle Kunden sind, muss man etwas dafür tun, dass sie es werden.

Der ewige Kampf gegen die Raubkopierer mit rechtsstaatlichen Mitteln verbrennt Geld. Einfach zu sagen, Raubkopierer gefährden die Qualität ist mir zu einfach. Die gab es schon immer und man muss endlich lernen, dass der Kunde im Mittelpunkt zu stehen hat. Man wird diesen Krieg niemals gewinnen. Sind die Klickhoster weg, kommen andere Verbreitungskanälen. 

Ich glaube das Problem der Raubkopien ist immer eine Generationenfrage und fast jeder entwächst dieser Szene und bringt irgendwann das Geld für sein Hobby brav ins Geschäft.


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: @ Zensor*



			
				rstaar am 21.05.2009 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, daher stehen Anfragen zu Raubkopien immer noch ungelöscht in diesen Thread...


Jetzt nicht mehr.

btw: bitte beim Thema bleiben und bitte keine Communityteilnehmer flamen, selbst wenn diese eine recht einseitige Meinung zu bestimmten Firmen haben.


----------



## TheChicky (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Warum geht man immer davon aus, dass jeder mit Raubkopie sich das Teil selbst(!) ausm Netz gezogen hat? Ich denke, die meisten Raubkopien ziehn einige wenige leute, die sich damit auskennen und die werden dann aufm Schulhof oder unter den Freunden verteilt.

"Brauchst das neue Sim? Hier, zieh's dir halt schnell aufn Stick.."

Wer sagt da schon "Nein, ich kaufs mir lieber..."

Da macht man sich in der Clique ja fast lächerlich...


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.05.2009 11:32 schrieb:
			
		

> (Drohpotential haben die Hersteller ja genug, da Magazine auf exklusive Previews, Werbekampagnen und ähnliches angewiesen sind) und das darf ganz einfach nicht passieren.



da sprichst du was an

solche drohungen von Publishern (die leider nie namentlich genannt wurden, aber man konnte sich denken wer das war) gabs früher auch, da haben die verläge dann geschlossen gesagt "ihr könnt uns mal" und dann standen die Publisher dumm da, denn dann wollte keiner mehr mehr werbung von denen abdrucken bzw über die spiele vorab berichten, deswegen versuchten die das garnicht, genauso quatsch mit vor ort tests, da wurd dann ein preview draus fertig

heute ist das anders, wenn PCGames und Gamestar die chance für einen vorort test haben muss das genommen werden weil sonst die jeweilige konkurenz aufs cover schreibt "exklusiv getestet" und das zieht nunmal am kiosk

das Presseversionen auftauchen kommt durchaus vor, das kann auch hier der fall sein, allerdings ist gegentesten schwierig.. wenn die release die selben Bugs hat wie die jetzt isses ne release klar, wenn aber nicht wirds schwierig


----------



## MidwayCV41 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch recht. Viele denken nun mal so über Games, besonders in der heutigen Zeit wo so gut wie keine Demos und ne Menge verbuggter Schrott rauskommen. Da muss seitens der Hersteller, Publisher und co. noch ne Menge getan werden, damit sich das ändert...



Einfach mal auf ein Game verzichten? Wozu denn Saugen wenn die Kaufversion verbuggter Schrott ist? Eine Kopie ist nähmlich nicht bugfreier.  



			
				satchmo am 21.05.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die gab es schon immer



Also ich konnte in den 90er keine Sega Mega Drive oder Nintendo Spiele kopieren.  



			
				satchmo am 21.05.2009 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, dass die mit Abstand überwiegende Zahl der Raubkopien auf der Seite von jungen Leuten liegt, die sich das Spiel a) niemals gekauft hätten. oder b) schlichtweg gar kein Geld haben dieses Spiel zu kaufen und später, sind sie erst einmal berufstätig zu ganzen normalen Kunden werden.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, mein Bekanntenkreis bewegt sich in meiner Altersgruppe und viele von denen kaufen sich die Spiele nicht. Denn wer einmal in den Genuss gekommen ist die Spiele auch gratis spielen zu können, den bekommt man davon so schnell nicht wieder weg. Da würden nur teure Klagen und Abmahnungen helfen den Leuten das Unrechtsbewusstsein mal wieder vor Augen zu führen.


----------



## HLP-Andy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 21.05.2009 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich konnte in den 90er keine Sega Mega Drive oder Nintendo Spiele kopieren.


Ja, diese Cartridges waren tatsächlich ein sehr effektiver Kopierschutz. Allerdings gabs dafür den Nachteil der sehr hohen Herstellungskosten. Wenn da ein Spiel floppte, hatte man tonnenweise teure Module umsonst hergestellt, im Vergleich dazu sind die Herstellungskosten einer DVD heute vernachlässigbar.


----------



## satchmo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MidwayCV41 am 21.05.2009 12:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich bin 31 Jahre alt, mein Bekanntenkreis bewegt sich in meiner Altersgruppe und viele von denen kaufen sich die Spiele nicht. Denn wer einmal in den Genuss gekommen ist die Spiele auch gratis spielen zu können, den bekommt man davon so schnell nicht wieder weg. Da würden nur teure Klagen und Abmahnungen helfen den Leuten das Unrechtsbewusstsein mal wieder vor Augen zu führen.



Nun, irgendwas muss aber an meiner These richtig sein. Die Spielindustrie hat ein bemerkenswertes Wachstum hingelegt. Ergo müssen auch 30 Jährige da sein, die Kaufen anstatt Saugen. Ich bleibe dabei, der mit Abstand überwiegende Teil der berufstätigen kauft die Spiele, die sie möchten. Einige von Ihnen saugen dennoch, hätten dieses Spiel aber wahrscheinlich gar nicht gekauft. Ein kleiner Rest bleibt, dass sind dann die Leute, die Du eben erwähnt hast. Ich kann das von meinem Bekanntenkreis nicht verifizieren. Bei uns wurden vor langer Zeit die Spiele auch getauscht. Das hat sich längst gewandelt.

Ich kenne hierzu leider keine Untersuchung. Die Plattitüde der Industrie ist für mich erst einmal nichts anderes als das was ein Unternehmen tun muss, sich und seine Sicht verbreiten. Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn man mal richtige Zahlen auf den Tisch bekäme und nicht die ewige Milchmädchenrechnung alá X Kopie verursachten den Schaden X. Auch die Branchenübliche Bereinigung ist alles andere als präzise und glaubhaft.


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welchen Agumenten manche Menschen versuchen einen Diebstahl zu erklähren.

Ich währe gerne dabei, wenn man so jemanden beim Fahrrad klauen erwischt und er der Polizei erklärt, das das Rad im Laden sowiso verbugt ist und auseinander fallen wird und deshalb lieber ein schon getestetes von der Straße klaut weil man das Geld in der Tasche
ja auch für was anderes dringender bräuchte...!


----------



## satchmo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon erstaunlich, mit welchen Agumenten manche Menschen versuchen einen Diebstahl zu erklähren.
> 
> Ich währe gerne dabei, wenn man so jemanden beim Fahrrad klauen erwischt und er der Polizei erklärt, das das Rad im Laden sowiso verbugt ist und auseinander fallen wird und deshalb lieber ein schon getestetes von der Straße klaut weil man das Geld in der Tasche
> ja auch für was anderes dringender bräuchte...!



Ach hört doch auf mit diesen falschen Beispielen. Was glaubst Du, warum diese beiden Dinge in zwei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Gesetzen geregelt ist? Vielleicht, weil sie schlichtweg total unterschiedlich sind? 
Ich bin immer dafür, eine kritische Diskussion zu dem Thema zu führen. Ich heiße keine Raubkopien gut und sehe durchaus, trotz meiner These, einen Schaden für die Industrie - wenngleich ich glaube, dass er, bereinigt, wesentlich geringer ist als diese uns versucht einzureden, aber spätestens wenn der Vergleich Autodiebstahl oder ähnliches kommt wird's unsachlich...

Es gibt in diesem Sinne weder Raubkopien, noch, handelt es sich um Diebstahl. Es ist ein Urheberrechtsverletzung mit vollkommen anderen juristischen, strafrechtlichen und sächlichen Folgen.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HLP-Andy am 21.05.2009 12:41 schrieb:
			
		

> MidwayCV41 am 21.05.2009 12:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kann auch nur einer schreiben der die zeit nicht miterlebt hat, die casual gamer (  ) konnten natürlich nicht kopieren, profis hatten dann kopierstationen und leermodule, so nen modul kostete ca. 2 DM und die Kopierstation vielleicht 150 DM, die kosten hatte man sehr schnell raus, nach 2 spielen um genau zu sein

Nintendo und Sega taten natürlich alles um das zu verhindern aber spätestens nachdem selbstbauanleitungen die runde machten wars natürlich vorbei

das Casualgamer nicht kopieren können, und auf andere angewiesen sind, daran hat sich natürlich bis heute nichts geändert 

bei einer "raubkopie" nehm ich niemandem was weg deswegen kann es kein Diebstahl sein, ganz einfach


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 21.05.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt in diesem Sinne weder Raubkopien, noch, handelt es sich um Diebstahl. Es ist ein Urheberrechtsverletzung mit vollkommen anderen juristischen, strafrechtlichen und sächlichen Folgen.



Der wesentliche Punkt ist doch, dass es illegal und strafbar ist.
Klar ist es kein Diebstahl im Sinne eines Fahrraddiebstahls, aber das sollte eine Raubkopie auch nicht verharmlosen.

Ein Schaden entsteht, wenngleich dieser natürlich nicht so hoch ist, wie die Industrie angibt.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 13:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Schaden entsteht, wenngleich dieser natürlich nicht so hoch ist, wie die Industrie angibt.



das bestreitet auch keiner, dieses eine kopie = ein nicht verkauftes spiel ist natürlich humbug den kein normal denkender mensch glaubt

ich denke mal das die schäden im verhältniss zu früher sich nicht geändert haben, damals hat man viel auf schulhöfen getauscht, heute tauscht man eben auf dem etwas größeren schulhof Internet

und dieses "raubkopien schaden ja so extrem" ist irgendwie ziemlich unglaubwürdig bei den umsätzen die die industrie generiert


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				satchmo am 21.05.2009 13:16 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 21.05.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es geht für mich um die einstellung und bereitschaft des einzelnen, etwas mit zu nehmen ohne eine gegenleistung erbracht oder es Bezahlt zu haben. 
Das ein Game und ein Rad zwei verschiedene dinge sind ist auch mir bewusst. Die einstellung die nötig ist, eines von beiden zu "Klauen" ist für mich die gleiche.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal das die schäden im verhältniss zu früher sich nicht geändert haben, damals hat man viel auf schulhöfen getauscht, heute tauscht man eben auf dem etwas größeren schulhof Internet



Da behaupte ich das gegenteil. Das Internet hat Raubkopien eben auch weit über den Schulhof hinaus den Weg geebnet. Man muss niemanden mehr kennen, um an sowas zu kommen.



> und dieses "raubkopien schaden ja so extrem" ist irgendwie ziemlich unglaubwürdig bei den umsätzen die die industrie generiert



Wieso? Schau dir doch nur mal an, wieviel raubkopiert wird.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> > und dieses "raubkopien schaden ja so extrem" ist irgendwie ziemlich unglaubwürdig bei den umsätzen die die industrie generiert
> 
> 
> 
> Wieso? Schau dir doch nur mal an, wieviel raubkopiert wird.



schau dir an wieviel verkauft wird.. 

und es ist immer noch keine firma wegen raubkopien pleite gegangen, sondern weil sie schlicht nur mist produziert haben, oder zeug das keiner haben wollte

man klaut software nicht, man dubliziert sie.. gut man kann sie auch im laden klauen, aber das ist was anderes und für den hersteller auch uninteressant


----------



## shimmyrot (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:26 schrieb:
			
		

> und dieses "raubkopien schaden ja so extrem" ist irgendwie ziemlich unglaubwürdig bei den umsätzen die die industrie generiert


Wenn man die PC- mit den Konsolenabsatzzahlen vergleicht ist das leider überhaupt nicht unglaubwürdig.



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> schau dir an wieviel verkauft wird..
> 
> und es ist immer noch keine firma wegen raubkopien pleite gegangen, sondern weil sie schlicht nur mist produziert haben, oder zeug das keiner haben wollte


Es gehen aber Entwickler dazu über, nur noch für Konsolen zu produzieren. Das liegt nicht nur an den Raubkopien aber ist natürlich ein Faktor.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

der faktor raubkopien ist laut GVU

bei 46% Konsole 54% PC.. ich kenn genug leute die ne umgebaute konsole haben und da fast nur kopien spielen..


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ein Game und ein Rad zwei verschiedene dinge sind ist auch mir bewusst. Die einstellung die nötig ist, eines von beiden zu "Klauen" ist für mich die gleiche.


Also für mich nicht. Durch eine Urheberrechtsverletzung entsteht dem Entwickler kein Schaden, sondern es entgeht ihm Gewinn. Folglich ist auch die kriminelle Energie, die aufgewendet werden muss, sehr unterschiedlich zu klassifizieren. Wenn du ein Fahrrad klaust ist das weg (Besitzverlust). Kopierst du ein Spiel, belohnst du "nur" (was ja schlimm genug ist) die Arbeit des Entwicklers nicht angemessen.



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Da behaupte ich das gegenteil. Das Internet hat Raubkopien eben auch weit über den Schulhof hinaus den Weg geebnet. Man muss niemanden mehr kennen, um an sowas zu kommen.


Man kann höchstens Zahlen aus den 90ern nehmen und mit heute vergleichen. Da sich der Markt aber inzwischen ziemlich gewandelt hat, dürfte auch das unbefriedigend sein. 

Der Markt ist zwar gewachsen, aber viele kaufen nur noch Budget (ich z.B. wegen der Bugs) oder sind zu den Konsolen abgewandert, weil sie nicht aufrüsten wollen oder kein DRM mögen. Weiterhin ziehen MMOs wie WoW einen Großteil der potentiellen Einnahmen für klassische Spiele ab.

Letztens gab's doch im Zuge der Eidos Übernahme Zahlen über die Verkäufe der Deus Ex Reihe. Lächerliche 2 Mio. mal hat sich der erste Teil bis heute verkauft. Und das ohne Internetverteiler. Ich glaube sooo viel Unterschied zu früher machen die neuen "Vertriebswege" für illegal hergestellte Kopien nicht aus. 

Und den Amiga hat man auch mit Schulhofkopiererei tot gekriegt.   Da gab's zum Ende hin auch nur noch Multiplattform.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Und den Amiga hat man auch mit Schulhofkopiererei tot gekriegt.   Da gab's zum Ende hin auch nur noch Multiplattform.



das halte ich auch für ein gerücht, schuld am untergang des Amigas dürfte Commodores massiv mieses marketing gewesen sein, man verpasste es die "kundschaft" des Amiga 500 zu erhalten und drückte den Amiga immer weiter in richtung "konkurenz" zum PC, dummerweise waren die Amigas dann brachial teuer und die zielgruppe konnte sich die nicht mehr leisten

gleichzeitig verbreitete sich der PC dadurch immer mehr und wurde interessanter


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> das halte ich auch für ein gerücht, schuld am untergang des Amigas dürfte Commodores massiv mieses marketing gewesen sein, man verpasste es die "kundschaft" des Amiga 500 zu erhalten und drückte den Amiga immer weiter in richtung "konkurenz" zum PC, dummerweise waren die Amigas dann brachial teuer und die zielgruppe konnte sich die nicht mehr leisten
> 
> gleichzeitig verbreitete sich der PC dadurch immer mehr und wurde interessanter


Ich wusste dass das jetzt kommt. 
Ich rede nicht vom Tod der Plattform wegen Missmanagement so ca. ab 1994, sondern von den Spielen, die ab ca. 1992 für den Amiga entwickelt wurden. Zu dieser Zeit stand er in der Blüte seiner Jahre, aber es ließ sich mit Spielen (Single Plattform) kein Geld mehr verdienen. 

Die Entwickler von Lionheart (fällt mir grade als Beispiel ein, weil's ein geniales Game war) haben die Konsumenten angefleht das Spiel zu kaufen. Das muss man sich mal vorstellen.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:38 schrieb:
			
		

> schau dir an wieviel verkauft wird..



Und dann? Dann erkenne ich, dass durch Raubkopien gar nicht soviel Schaden entsteht? Merkwürdige Logik.



> und es ist immer noch keine firma wegen raubkopien pleite gegangen, sondern weil sie schlicht nur mist produziert haben, oder zeug das keiner haben wollte




Das meinst du, ich halte das für eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise eines komplexen Prozesses.
Wenn eine Softwarefirma pleite geht sind häufig mehrere Faktoren dafür ausschlaggebend. Raubkopien dürften nicht selten dazu gehören.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das kommt eher davon wenn man nicht rechtzeitig sich auf multiplattform konzentriert, für ein system alleine zu entwickeln war immer schon gefährlich, und 1992 hatte der PC schon ziemliche verbreitung, genug das mehrere PC Spielemagazine nebeneinander existieren konnten (PC Games und PCJoker z.b.) die haben einfach vergessen sich eine größere zielgruppe zu besorgen

Spiele die Floppen werden auch kaum kopiert, Hits verkaufen sich gut und werden entsprechend häufiger kopiert, irgendwie war das schon immer so..


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 21.05.2009 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In dem moment wo ich den Gewinn der Firma schmähler, ist bereits ein schaden entstanden. Wenn jeder so Denken würde, dann würde die Firma keinen Gewinn mehr machen. 
Für mich ist das Haarspalterei. Da wo ich her komme nennt man " mitnehmen ohne zu zahlen" Diebstahl.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man "nimmt" das spiel aber nicht mit, man dupliziert es.. das ist ein massiver unterschied


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 14:02 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 21.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ist es eben nicht. Du eignest Dir die Daten auf dem träger unrechtmäßig an ohne den entwikler dafür zu bezahlen oder vorher gefragt zu haben. Und Du nimmst sie sehr wohl mit auf deine HDD.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Markt ist zwar gewachsen, aber viele kaufen nur noch Budget (ich z.B. wegen der Bugs)


Jup, das sieht man schon an dem schnellen Preisverfall bei PC-Spielen. Bei den Konsolen dauert es länger eh die Preise gesenkt werden. Da hab ich manchmal das Gefühl, es sei ein Vollpreis-Spiel erst einem Monat draussen und wird schon preisgesenkt für 30€ angeboten. :-o


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit das die Menschen keinen Bezug zum Wert des geistigen Eigentums haben. Die Welt des Konsums basiert nun mal zu 95% auf physikalischen Waren bzw. Dienstleistungen. Das Problem mit den Raubkopien ist ungefähr schon so alt wie die Software selbst. Es hat sich für sehr viele quasi schon "eingebürgert", das man sich das Windows XP/Vista whatever bspw. eben vom bekannten Kopiert wenn man einen neuen PC hat und keine 100€ dafür ausgibt, vor allem dann wenn man diese nicht übrig hat.

Ist immern och illegal in der theorie? Klar das ja, aber das bekommt man so einfach nicht mehr aus den Köpfen der Leute weg, sie sind schlichtweg nicht mehr bereit, für geistigen Content was zu bezahlen weil sie sich an die Daten für Lau gewöhnt haben. Was man dagegen tun kann? Keine Ahnung...

Ach ja ich will die Raubkopien durch meine Thesen nicht verharmlosen, aber ich stelle sie in einem realistischen Licht da....als das was sie für sehr viele Menschen geworden sind...nämlich eine absolute Normalität. Ob nun die Distributionspolitik, die leichte Zugänglichkeit der Schwarzkopien, die meiner Meinung nach überteuerten Preise, oder die Software selbst daran Schuld sind spielt in so weit keine Rolle, als das man das Problem dort anpacken muss wo es sich zur Zeit befindet, und nicht damit anfangen sollte, die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zu kriminalisieren.


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> das kommt eher davon wenn man nicht rechtzeitig sich auf multiplattform konzentriert, für ein system alleine zu entwickeln war immer schon gefährlich, und 1992 hatte der PC schon ziemliche verbreitung, genug das mehrere PC Spielemagazine nebeneinander existieren konnten (PC Games und PCJoker z.b.) die haben einfach vergessen sich eine größere zielgruppe zu besorgen
> 
> Spiele die Floppen werden auch kaum kopiert, Hits verkaufen sich gut und werden entsprechend häufiger kopiert, irgendwie war das schon immer so..


Weil ich es grade als Beispiel gebracht habe:

KLICK MICH

Zitat: 
_Amiga in Nöten
Es wird immer augenscheinlicher: Größere Softwarefirmen, vor allem amerikanische, behandeln Commodores 16-Bitter seit geraumer Zeit als notwendiges Übel. Umsetzungen werden, wenn überhaupt, immer schlampiger und ohne Liebe "runterkonvertiert". Der Grund ist dabei nicht der Amiga selbst, sondern die Tatsache, dass mit Amiga-Spielen kein Geld mehr verdient werden kann. Auf keinem Computer wird so viel kopiert, wie auf Commodores Freundin. So lässt sich, trotz der riesigen Verbreitung des Amigas, im Gegensatz zu PC-Software nur lächerlich wenig verkaufen. 

Kein Wunder, dass immer weniger Firmen aufwändige Amiga-Spiele produzieren. Der Abstieg des Amigas wird vom "kopierenden Spieler" selbst verursacht. Thalion's Lionheart soll in diesen schweren Zeiten als Markt-Indikator dienen. Werden viele Lionhearts verkauft, dürfen wir auch in Zukunft auf großartige Thalion-Spiele für den Amiga hoffen. Verkauft sich das Spiel jedoch schlecht (und trotzdem hat es jeder), war es Thalion's Abschiedsgeschenk an die Freundin. Aus diesem Grund besitzt Lionheart keinen Kopierschutz. 

Wer seinen Amiga nicht selbst "töten" will, sollte von Cracks und Kopien die Finger lassen._

*Das könnte man genau so heute für den PC schreiben.*  
Ironie des Schicksals.



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> In dem moment wo ich den Gewinn der Firma schmähler, ist bereits ein schaden entstanden. Wenn jeder so Denken würde, dann würde die Firma keinen Gewinn mehr machen.
> Für mich ist das Haarspalterei. Da wo ich her komme nennt man " mitnehmen ohne zu zahlen" Diebstahl.


Da du aber nicht sagen kannst, ob der entgangene Gewinn auch tatsächlich eingetreten, wäre, sprich das Spiel auch gekauft worden wäre, ist es eben doch anders. Wobei ich aber schon verstehe was du sagen willst. Boeser hat's ja schon geschrieben. Man sollte die Unterschiede im Urheberrecht nicht zur Verharmlosung missbrauchen.


----------



## shimmyrot (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> der faktor raubkopien ist laut GVU
> 
> bei 46% Konsole 54% PC.. ich kenn genug leute die ne umgebaute konsole haben und da fast nur kopien spielen..


Kannst du dazu mal einen link posten?


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja ich will die Raubkopien durch meine Thesen nicht verharmlosen, aber ich stelle sie in einem realistischen Licht da....als das was sie für sehr viele Menschen geworden sind...nämlich eine absolute Normalität. Ob nun die Distributionspolitik, die leichte Zugänglichkeit der Schwarzkopien, die meiner Meinung nach überteuerten Preise, oder die Software selbst daran Schuld sind spielt in so weit keine Rolle, als das man das Problem dort anpacken muss wo es sich zur Zeit befindet, und nicht damit anfangen sollte, die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung zu kriminalisieren.



Also weil es viele tun darf man das nicht kriminell nennen?
Wer raubkopiert muss sich schon gefallen lassen, dass das als illegal bezeichnet wird. Auch wenn es Volkssport geworden ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es eben nicht. Du eignest Dir die Daten auf dem träger unrechtmäßig an ohne den entwikler dafür zu bezahlen oder vorher gefragt zu haben. Und Du nimmst sie sehr wohl mit auf deine HDD.



Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen? Wenn ich meinen Freunden meinen Originalcontent ausleihe dann haben die auch nicht für etwas bezahlt was sie auf der Platte haben. Und wenn sie auch noch vor der Rückgabe an mich die Sachen bei sich nicht löschen und/oder einen NoDVD Crack draufhauen..."Oh mein Gott was für ein Schaden   "...lächerlich! Soll ich denen das evtl. verbieten?   

Geistiges Eigentum lässt sich einfach nicht einfach so einschliessen wie Geld in einem Safe. Das Leute daran kommen, die dafür nicht bezahlt haben...damit müssen die Firmen rechnen und es einfach in Kauf nehmen wie bspw. mein Beispiel mit meinen Freunden oben. Die Firmen haben kein Anrecht darauf mir zu verbieten, was an meine Freunde und Bekannten auszuleihen weil sie eben durch die Beschaffenheit der Ware keinen Anspruch darauf haben , das zu 100% jeder der den Content benutzt auch dafür bezahlt hat.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> sularko am 21.05.2009 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich glaube wir sind uns einig, dass derartige Fälle bei der derzeitigen Problematik kaum eine Rolle spielen und daher zu vernachlässigen sind.
Wenn raubkopieren nur darauf basieren würde, ich glaube kaum, dass wir hier ständig drüber sprechen würden.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 21.05.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darüber lässt sich eh nur Spekulieren. Wenn einer eine Raubkopie zieht, weiss niemand wie oft er sie kopiert, ob er sie bei Freunden installiert etc. Das ist nicht errechenbar. Man kann höchstens Die P2P-Netzwerke überwachen und vielleicht noch die File-Hoster.
Aber das ergibt noch lange keine handfesten Zahlen.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich kenn den Lionheart fall, ich fand das spiel übrigens grauenhaft aber egal

nur auf dem C64 wurde auch massivst! kopiert, ich kenne da welche die hatten niemals ein original, trotzdem wurde immer fleissig auf dem C64 entwickelt, bis er technisch nicht mehr mithalten konnte und auch marktanteile verlor, der Amiga begann auch gegen 1991 marktanteile einzubüßen, und zwar rapide vorallem weil Commodore versuchte weg von dem "spielecomputer für kinder" hin zu firmencomputern zu kommen, da der Amiga 500 technisch dann auch schon in die jahre kam, er war mit den spielen die 1992 kam technisch absolut am limit wenn nicht gar überfordert wenn man sich an die Ruckelorgie WC1 erinnert, und die größeren amigas waren eben viel viel zu teuer, man muss sich vorhalten das der Amiga 500 von 1987 ist, der war da schon 5 jahre alt, mit hardware des Amiga 1000, und der ist von 1985, also nur 3 jahre jünger als der C64

der Nachfolger der A600 aus dem Jahr 1992 war ein designtechnisches desaster, an dem liefen nur extrem teure zusatzhardware, das eignete sich nicht wie der A500 als Spielecomputer, und der A500 enstand auch nur weil man aus dem Flopp A1000 ne billigvariante machte der A1200 kam 3 jahre zu spät, PCs waren da schon leistungsfähiger

Commodore hat das also so ziemlich selbst verbockt nicht (nur) die raubkopierer, der A500 war 1991 schon tot, 1992 schaltete man nurnoch die geräte ab


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube wir sind uns einig, dass derartige Fälle bei der derzeitigen Problematik kaum eine Rolle spielen und daher zu vernachlässigen sind.
> Wenn raubkopieren nur darauf basieren würde, ich glaube kaum, dass wir hier ständig drüber sprechen würden.



Aber wenn es nach der Contentindustrie gehen würde, würden für die am liebsten auch solchen Sachen unter Strafe stehen. 
Ich habe hier vor einiger Zeit irgendwo darüber gepostet das war bezüglich der Fallout 3 DLC´s meine ich, welche ich mir einfach so von meinem Bekannten der sie original gekauft hat auf meine Platte gehauen haben und bei meinem original gekauften Fallout 3 reingeschmissen habe, da ich die Gelegenheit ausgenutzt habe und mit den Preisen der DLC´s nicht einverstanden war. Nun...mir wurde hier von einigen Usern illegale Vervielfältigung und Raubkopiererei vorgeworfen? Worauf ich hinaus will? Das Erbsenzählerei einfach nichts bringt bei diesem Problem und die Menschen nur noch wütender auf die Contentindustrie macht.

Und ich finde das bei der dezeitigen Problematik solche Dinge eben auch zählen, denn wie soll man strafrechtlich den Unterschied zwischen einer Kopie von einem Freund und einem Download von Rapidshare unterscheiden? Beides ist unerlaubte Vervielfältigung?


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Commodore hat das also so ziemlich selbst verbockt nicht (nur) die raubkopierer, der A500 war 1991 schon tot, 1992 schaltete man nurnoch die geräte ab


Wie groß war die Verbreitung des Amiga?
Wie groß war der Softwareumsatz im Verhältnis?
Wieso nur noch schlampige Umsetzungen weit unter den technischen Möglichkeiten?

Das sind doch alles Faktoren, die vollkommen unabhängig von der Vertriebspolitik sind. Nach dieser Logik müssten sich ab XBox 360 Release (2005) keine PS2 Spiele mehr verkauft haben, weil das System zwar verbreitet aber veraltet war.
Das stimmt doch auch nicht.

Btw. Ein C64 Spiel konntest du mit 3 Mann in ein paar Wochen programmieren. Wieviele Einheiten musstest du da wohl verkaufen um in die Gewinnzone zu kommen?   Sicherlich ein paar weniger als mit dem technischen Standard von heute.

EDIT:
Thema technisch veraltet:
Der Amiga hatte den gleichen Prozessor (Motorola 68000) und einen weit besseren Soundchip wie/als das Sega Mega Drive. Für diese Konsole und den Konkurrenten von Nintendo gab es bis 1995 hochklassige Spieleentwicklungen. Der Markt war also da.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die verbreitung ist eher zweitrangig, es kommt darauf an wieviele das system noch nutzten, und ich kannte 1992-1993 genug leute die zwar einen Amiga500 hatten, und zwar jahre lang, das teil aber zugunsten des PCs nurnoch in der ecke verstaubte, vorallem in den USA war das so, hier in Deutschland hielt sich der Amiga etwas länger 

das teil war eben alt und wurde verdrängt, während die PS2 nicht wirklich verdrängt wird, erstrmal satteln weniger leute von PS2 auf Xbox um, noch kaufen viele den wirklichen nachfolger, zudem verkauft sich die PS2 aufgrund des geringen preises äusserst gut, der Amiga hingegen wurde nie so günstig, gut den A600 verramschte man aber den konnte auch keiner nutzen

Das man überhaupt noch auf den Amiga konvertierte muss wohl daran gelegen haben das man sich noch die letzten kunden rüberholen wollte, nach dem motto "wir würden es gerne besser machen, geht aber nicht, aber hier auf dem PC.."

naja schlampige umsetzungen, guck dir GTA4 an und das verkauft sich wie geschnitten brot, leider

wusstet ihr das auf dem Amiga 1000 auf der innenseite die unterschriften der entwickler eingestanzt sind, inkl eines pfotenabdruckes?


----------



## maci1702 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ich habe es mir über RS gezogen, allerdings schon vor einem Monat die CE bestellt, normalerweise mache ich soetwas nicht....aber der Download hat mich darin bestärkt, dass die 60 Euro keine Fehlinvestion waren.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> naja schlampige umsetzungen, guck dir GTA4 an und das verkauft sich wie geschnitten brot, leider



das läuft mittlererweile auch astrein, zumindest theoretisch und bei mir auch in der Praxis.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe es mir über RS gezogen, allerdings schon vor einem Monat die CE bestellt, normalerweise mache ich soetwas nicht....aber der Download hat mich darin bestärkt, dass die 60 Euro keine Fehlinvestion waren.



Was hättest du gemacht, wenn das Spiel in deinen Augen Mist gewesen wäre?


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> naja schlampige umsetzungen, guck dir GTA4 an und das verkauft sich wie geschnitten brot, leider


Zum Glück nur in Deutschland.   
In den US Charts hab ich es eine Woche nach Release mal auf Platz 6 der PC Charts gesehen und dann nie wieder. Ich würde ja sagen die machens richtig, wenn sie nicht generell zu wenig PC Spiele kaufen würden.


----------



## maci1702 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stoniert ...


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solange es nicht von JEDEM Spiel eine Demoversion gibt, kann ich es voll verstehen wenn man so etwas macht. Vor allem wenn auch noch die Softwareverkäufer kein Rückgaberecht garantieren. Deswegen sag ich ja...es muss sich in vielerlei Hinsicht einiges ändern, um Softwarekäufe für den potenziellen Kunden wieder schmackhafter zu machen und das wären erstmal:

- Demoversionen
- GARANTIERTES 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht
- Preise von höchstens 30€
- Besserer Support
- Bufreiere Games
- uvm.


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na Ja. Nur weil der Entwikler keine Demo bereitstellt ist es kein grund das Game Illegal zu Laden. 
Deine Punkteliste unten würde ich aber so Unterschreiben !!


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Softwarehändler müssen natürlich nicht funktionierende Spiele zurücknehmen auch wenn es 2x die möglichkeit gibt nachzubessern (ist allerdings ähm schwierig.. ) bei defekten medien ja sowieso

allerdings kann ich, da es immer weniger demoversionen gibt, durchaus verstehen wenn wer das spiel runterläd zum antesten und wenn es ihm eben nicht gefällt das er es das auch nicht mehr kauft, und spiele die einem nicht gefallen spielt man auch als illegale kopie wohl eher nicht..


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Natürlich hat keiner das RECHT im Sprichwörtlichem Sinne es illegal Downzuloaden. Aber die Beweggründe und der Tatsachenbestand welche ich eine Seite vorher Dargestellt habe + die "Verarschung des ehrlichen Käufers" in vielen Fällen tragen nun mal dazu bei das es sehr oft getan wird. Dadurch entstehen in meinen Augen auch die Leute, die dann nur noch Saugen und nichts mehr kaufen. Sie werden halt da durch den mangelnden Service, die hohen Preise etc. reingebracht.

@Huskyboy
Das von mir genannte Rückgaberecht bezog sich natürlich auch auf funktionierende Spiele, welche dem Käufer einfach nicht gefallen bzw. er das P/L Verhältniss für unangemessen hält.

Und es gibt viele Leute die Spiele welche denen weniger gefallen als Raubkopie durchaus zocken, halt evtl. nicht ganz durch oder nur zum Antesten.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich hat keiner das RECHT im Sprichwörtlichem Sinne es illegal Downzuloaden. Aber die Beweggründe und der Tatsachenbestand welche ich eine Seite vorher Dargestellt habe + die "Verarschung des ehrlichen Käufers" in vielen Fällen tragen nun mal dazu bei das es sehr oft getan wird. Dadurch entstehen in meinen Augen auch die Leute, die dann nur noch Saugen und nichts mehr kaufen. Sie werden halt da durch den mangelnden Service, die hohen Preise etc. reingebracht.



dazu kommt noch, sagen wir ein schüler der sein geld schon für andere dinge ausgibt (PCGames Heft, was zum anziehen etc) und kein geld mehr über hat und sich ein spiel läd da kann man nicht sagen das das ein verlorener kunde ist, und schon garkein verlust

gekauft hätte er das eh nicht, da bricht diese ganze argumentationskette der Contentmafia (eine kopie = ein verkauf weniger) schon zusammen

Rückgabe bei Nichtgefallen gibt es NUR im versandhandel, sonst nirgendwo, zurecht, sonst könnte der Saturn auch in eine Leihbibliothek umgewandelt werden


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das einzige was der Contentmafia entgeht ist ein theoretischer Gewinn, den sie durch die Raubkopie eben nicht bekommt. Aber die Wegnahme von theoretischem Gewinn ohne einen damit verbundenen physikalischen Raub ist nun mal nicht strafbar, von daher sind Raubkopien zu 100% nicht als Diebstahl zu definieren.

Man sollte jedoch auch die geldgierigen Riesenkonzerne (EA etc.) von den kleinen Entwicklerstudios unterscheiden, welche wirklich durch Schwarzkopien pleite gehen können.


----------



## SMB_Horny (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen sag ich ja...es muss sich in vielerlei Hinsicht einiges ändern, um Softwarekäufe für den potenziellen Kunden wieder schmackhafter zu machen ...


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht.



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ... und das wären erstmal:
> 
> - Demoversionen
> - GARANTIERTES 14 tägiges Rückgaberecht
> ...



Wieder mehr Demoversionen fände ich auch gut. Aber ein garantiertes 14(!) tägiges Rückgaberecht? Gute Gamer könnten das Spiel in der Zeit locker durchspielen und bräuchten so nie wieder Geld für Spiele zahlen. So ein Blödsinn!   

Eine bessere Qualitätskontrolle, dass keine Disaster wie bei Gothic 3 passieren, wäre aber wieder lobenswert. Ebenso ein ordentlicher Support aber Preis bis maximal 30€? Damit wären die Spiele günstiger als vor 10 Jahren. Und deren Prduktion ist mit Sicherheit nicht billiger geworden.

Aber vorallem die allgemeine Spielqualität sollte mal wieder zunehmen. Perlen wie Wing Commander Prophecy, Privateer, X-COM Terror from the Deep, Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island und und und ...  waren alles ausgezeichnete Spiele. Es gibt heute zwar wesentlich mehr Spiele aer deren Qualität ist IMO durchschnttlich geringer oder die Spieldauer ist extrem kurz (CoD Serie z.B.).
Seit HL2 (und die Episoden) war für mich erst wieder Bioshock ein richtig cooler Shooter der auch länger an den Bildschirm fesselt. Crysis und FarCry2 waren grafisch cool und hatten einige nette Features aber wurden im Spielverlauf langweiliger. Wobei Bioshock mit den Hacking-Minigames aber auch manchmal nervt.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

zudem Raub auch noch "Gewalt" beinhaltet..

der begriff selbst ist schon blödsinn, aber Günther Dörr aka Freiherr von Gravenreuth kennt den unterschied ja auch nicht   zudem muss der eh in den Knast, und dem wurde 1993 in der PCGames sogar ne plattform für seinen mist gegeben *olle kamellen aufwärm*

der selbsternannte jäger der raubkopierer selbst ein straftäter, hach ist as geil


----------



## BigLuke (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Also ich gebe zu ich würde mir das Spiel per Torrent oder Rapidshare herunterladen, aber nicht weil ich es nicht kaufen und bezahlen will, sondern weil man es schon jetzt vor dem Release spielen kann... später würd ich mir trotzdem das orginale kaufen!


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wodurch ein Käufer abgesprungen wäre, also wäre der Schaden durch die Raubkopie entstanden.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein, dann wär der schaden im endeffekt durch die schlechte qualität des endproduktes entstanden

das ist ja ein grund warum es immer weniger demos gibt.. die könnten käufer abhalten..


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, dann wär der schaden im endeffekt durch die schlechte qualität des endproduktes entstanden
> 
> das ist ja ein grund warum es immer weniger demos gibt.. die könnten käufer abhalten..



Hat ein Produkt, nur weil es mir nicht gefällt, eine schlechte Qualität?
Tatsache ist, weder bei Büchern, noch Brettspielen usw. ist es üblich oder normal, das ganze so ausführlich zu testen, dass man ausschließen kann, das es keinen Spaß macht. 

Ist eben das Risiko, dass mir das Buch trotz eines toll klingenden Klappentextes nicht gefällt.
Bei Spielen ist es genauso.


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat ein Produkt, nur weil es mir nicht gefällt, eine schlechte Qualität?
> Tatsache ist, weder bei Büchern, noch Brettspielen usw. ist es üblich oder normal, das ganze so ausführlich zu testen, dass man ausschließen kann, das es keinen Spaß macht.
> 
> Ist eben das Risiko, dass mir das Buch trotz eines toll klingenden Klappentextes nicht gefällt.
> Bei Spielen ist es genauso.



Brettspiele und ähnliche physikalische Waren lassen sich aber nun mal nicht einfach so durch Laien ohne Aufwand vervielfältigen. Von daher herrschen bei Datencontent einfach von vornherein ganz andere Ausgangsbedingungen, wodurch auch die gesamte Problematik sich nicht einfach so darauf übertragen lässt.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Brettspiele und ähnliche physikalische Waren lassen sich aber nun mal nicht einfach so durch Laien ohne Aufwand vervielfältigen. Von daher herrschen bei Datencontent einfach von vornherein ganz andere Ausgangsbedingungen, wodurch auch die gesamte Problematik sich nicht einfach so darauf übertragen lässt.



Da ging es auch nur darum, dass scheinbar PC Spieler glauben, dass es vollkommen normal wäre, das Produkt zunächst auf Herz und Nieren zu testen und dann eine Kaufentscheidung zu treffen.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zumal man sich bücher und DVDs vor dem kauf auch ausleihen kann, Bücherei, Videothek, bei Computerspielen wird das ja mit aller macht verhindert


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch PC Spiele kann man in der Vidoethek ausleihen...!


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und auch nur durch ne rechtliche grauzone, verleihen ist illegal, deswegen heißt das test&buy

aber nicht wenn diese securom und nur bestimmte menge an freischaltungen haben, und diese Sims 3 leaked hat das z.b.


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kommt noch, sagen wir ein schüler der sein geld schon für andere dinge ausgibt (PCGames Heft, was zum anziehen etc) und kein geld mehr über hat und sich ein spiel läd da kann man nicht sagen das das ein verlorener kunde ist, und schon garkein verlust


Er könnte trotzdem die Wirtschaft ankurbeln. 
(Das Folgende hab ich vor ein paar Jahren genau so schonmal in einer solchen Diskussion geschrieben  )

Geld befindet sich in einem Kreislauf und kann "mehrmals ausgegeben werden". Je mehr Arbeitsleistung vergütet wird, durch desto mehr Hände läuft es und umso stärker ist die Vokswirtschaft.

Beispiel:
Wenn du nun den Schüler nimmst, der das Geld beim Spiel spart und sich Kleidung kauft, dann verdient nur der Kleidungshersteller/Verkäufer und der Spieleentwickler wird arbeitslos. 

Kauft sich der Schüler ein Spiel, kann sich der Entwickler neue Kleidung leisten. Es verdienen folglich mit dem selben Geld zwei Wirtschaftszweige (Software- und Textilindustrie).

Simpel ausgedrückt, vernichtet der "Nichtkauf" (egal ob stattdessen kopiert oder einfach mangelnde Nachfrage) Arbeitsplätze in der Softwarebranche.

Und jetzt die Frage: Was ist dem Jugendlichen wichtiger? Noch Spiele in Zukunft oder die Sachen zum Anziehen?


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

läufst du gerne nackt rum?


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> läufst du gerne nackt rum?


Eben.  
Der Jugendliche könnte aber arbeiten gehen (also produktiv sein) und sich dann das Spiel neben den Klamotten kaufen. Tut er das nicht besteht für die Produktivität des Spieleentwicklers eben nicht genug Kaufkraft.


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 21.05.2009 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der vergleich hinkt aber etwas. 
Wenn der Schüler sich Klamotten Kauft, hatt der Schneider Geld für Spiele, was das selbe ist. Er bedient auch zwei Wirtschafszweige.


----------



## N-o-x (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				sularko am 21.05.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Der vergleich hinkt aber etwas.
> Wenn der Schüler sich ein Spiel kauft, hatt der Entwickler auch wieder Geld für Klamotten und er bedient auch zwei Wirtschafszweige!


Der hinkt eben nicht. Du hast ihn nur nicht verstanden.   

Im ersten Fall hast du immer einen Wirtschaftszweig weniger der bedient wird als im zweiten, nämlich den Entwickler. Und dadurch entsteht ein gewisser wirtschaflticher "Verlust".

EDIT:
Ich hab's in meinem zweiten Posting (mit der Kaufkraft) etwas konkretisiert. Jetzt müsste verständlicher sein, was ich meinte.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> maci1702 am 21.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hätte er vermutlich seine Bestellung storniert und die Kopie weiter gespielt.   
Bei vielen Spielen ist sicherlich auch oft das Problem das es keine Demo gibt. Dazu kommt noch das man sich einen DRM-geschützten Titel, aufgrund der Aktivierungen, nicht einfach so ausleihen kann. Ok, Sims 3 hat in der Ladenversion keine Aktivierung. Das Argument fällt hier also flach. 
Ich habe z.B. in den letzten Monaten bereits auf sehr viele Spiele komplett verzichtet, weil ich mir einfach nicht sicher war ob es sich lohnt dafür 50€ zu zahlen. Ich hatte unter anderem lange überlegt ob ich mir die PC-Version von GTA 4 kaufe und CoD 5 hätte mich eigentlich auch interessiert. Bei einer fehlenden Demo ignoriere ich solche Spiele dann lieber, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob's was taugt. Andererseits habe ich mir schon oft Spiele gekauft die ich ohne eine Demo vielleicht nie beachtet hätte.
Was Sims 3 betrifft: EA hätte das Spiel doch theoretisch einfach als Demo mit eingeschränktem Umfang veröffentlichen können. Die Leute die sich nicht sicher sind ob ihnen das Spiel gefällt hätten sich dann damit bereits einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen können. Ich glaube aber das EA sich bei dem Spiel sowieso keine Gedanken um die Verkaufszahlen machen braucht. Die langjährigen Fans der Serie (z.B. ich   ) kaufen es sowieso und zahlen sicherlich auch brav für die zahlreichen kommenden AddOns.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 16:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, Sims 3 hat in der Ladenversion keine Aktivierung. Das Argument fällt hier also flach. .



da wär ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher, die version im netz hat aktivierung, nur weiss man noch nicht obs ne Preview, Laden oder EA store version ist


----------



## sularko (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

@ N-o-x

  OK hast recht. Hatt etwas gedauert !!!


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 16:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Version die später im Laden stehen wird hat *devinitiv keine* Aktivierung! Das hat EA selbst schon bestätigt. Lediglich die Downloadversion muss aktiviert werden, was aber eigentlich vollkommen normal ist, denn absolut *jedes* Online erworbene Spiel muss beim ersten Start aktiviert werden. Bei EA macht man da doch nur so ein Theater, weil die bei vielen Spielern sowieso als das ultimative Böse gelten! Es ist halt scheinbar "trendy" EA zu hassen.
P.S. Ich bin mal gespannt ob sich die Raubkopierer mit der Aktion nicht selber ins Bein geschossen haben. Es würde mich echt nicht wundern, wenn EA deshalb in Zukunft doch wieder härtere Massnahmen ergreifen würde. Es wird sicherlich ein paar Leute geben die sich das Spiel jetzt gesaugt haben und es nun nicht mehr kaufen werden, weil sie es ja schon haben.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und was würden die bitte bringen?
[...]


----------



## shimmyrot (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:10 schrieb:
			
		

> + die "Verarschung des ehrlichen Käufers" in vielen Fällen tragen nun mal dazu bei das es sehr oft getan wird. Dadurch entstehen in meinen Augen auch die Leute, die dann nur noch Saugen und nichts mehr kaufen. Sie werden halt da durch den mangelnden Service, die hohen Preise etc. reingebracht.


Verarschung des Käufers? Bisher ist mir kein einziges (!) gekauftes Spiel negativ aufgefallen. Wer blind vorbestellt ist selber schuld. Man kann sich doch vor dem Kauf informieren und dann eben später kaufen. 
Hohe Preise? Ich denke eher, dass das Gegenteil der Fall ist. Spiele sind oft erstaunlich früh als Budgetversion zu haben und sind in Vergangenheit auch nicht teurer geworden. Nur haben anscheinend die meisten Leute keine Geduld .... siehe oben.



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 15:12 schrieb:
			
		

> dazu kommt noch, sagen wir ein schüler der sein geld schon für andere dinge ausgibt (PCGames Heft, was zum anziehen etc) und kein geld mehr über hat und sich ein spiel läd da kann man nicht sagen das das ein verlorener kunde ist, und schon garkein verlust


Das ist meiner Meinung nach Schwachsinn. Hier gilt wieder, dass die meisten Leute anscheinend keine Geduld haben und Hype Spiel xy gleich am Release spielen wollen.
Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur Budgetversionen von 5-20€. Hier mal ein Steam-Wochenend-Angebot, da mal ein billiges Spiel auf ebay.co.uk. Den Hype Titel kann ich natürlich erst ein halbes Jahr später spielen, aber Wayne? In der Zeit gibts doch dann ein anderes Spiel günstig.
Das Geld geben andere an einem nächtlichen Ausflug aus. 

Ich denke, dass viele Raubkopien auch spontan erfolgen. Man will ein Spiel eben morgen schnell zocken. Dazu kommt, dass oft das richtige Interesse fehlt und da die Kopie ja eh kostenlos war, wird das Spiel nach der Hälfte in die Ecke geworfen.



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Man sollte jedoch auch die geldgierigen Riesenkonzerne (EA etc.) von den kleinen Entwicklerstudios unterscheiden, welche wirklich durch Schwarzkopien pleite gehen können.


Wenn ich das schon höre. Mir ist kein Publisher bekannt, der für das Allgemeinwohl Spiele vertreibt. Was will man denn sonst mit Spielen, außer Geld verdienen?

Außerdem dachte ich, dass nur die "Contentmafia" behauptet ihr würde ein Gewinn entgehen. Der Raubkopierer kauft das Spiel doch sowieso nicht, wie kann dann der Entwickler deswegen pleite gehen?

Jeder (mich eingeschlossen) hat mal raubkopiert und wird es wahrscheinlich auch noch tun, aber wie naiv und lediglich von ihrem "armen-Schüler"-Standpunkt aus hier manche argumentieren, ist wirklich realitätsfern.

An vielen Punkten ist etwas Wahres dran, aber hier wird viel zu viel versucht das eigene Verhalten zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz genau. Diejenigen die dadurch leiden werden wohl nur die ehrlichern Käufer sein die dann irgendwelche noch unmenschlicheren Aktivierungstorturen hinter sich ergehen lassen werden müssen.

Gegen die professionellen Release Groups ist seitens jeglicher Kopierschutzmaßnahmen einfach kein Kraut gewachsen. Selbst GTA 4 inkl. aller Kopierschutzveränderungen in allen Patches bis 1.3 war für die evtl. ein nur etwas überdurchschnittlicher Aufwand, aber immer noch kein Thema, obwohl GTA 4 wohl den "härtesten" Kopierschutz von allen Games bisher hatte.

Somit ist jegliche steigerung von Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nur eine weitere Gängelung der Kunden, aber weiterhin kein Thema für Schwarzkopierer.

@Moderatoren
Warum durfte ich keine Namen von Releasegroups nennen? Die haben keine Internetseiten auf deren ihre "Releases" angeboten werden? Auch über Google kommt man durch deren Namen nicht an Schwarzkopien?


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 17:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip macht das natürlich keinen Unterschied. Härtere Kopierschutzverfahren sorgen aber auch dafür das eben nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz eine Kopie zum laufen bekommt. Es treiben sich genügend Leute in diversen Foren rum die sich ein Spiel gesaugt haben und dann zu dämlich sind um das Ding zu starten. Von Spielen die damals mit StarForce geschützt waren gab es - wenn überhaupt - erst sehr viel später lauffähige Kopien. Ohne umständliche Umwege konnte man diese Kopien oft gar nicht starten. Der Schutz war ja sogar so gut das manche Leute nichtmal ihr legal erworbenes Original starten konnten. Ich weiss wovon ich rede, denn ich hatte damals immer wieder solche Spiele bei denen die Disc einfach nicht erkannt wurde. Genau solche Dinge meinte ich mit "härteren Massnahmen". Dem Publisher würde es vermutlich durchaus was bringen. Für den ehrlichen Kunden würde es allerdings wieder jede Menge Ärger bedeuten.

P.S. Ich habe damals verdammt viele Spiele im Media Markt umtauschen können, weil mein Laufwerk die Disc wegen StarForce nicht erkannt hat. Sowas ist ein klarer Mangel am Produkt und in dem Fall solte ein Umtausch eigentlich kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Vielleicht sollte Ea einfach mal selbst eine Version eines Blockbusters vor Release bei entsprechenden Tauschbörsen hochladen.
Darin dann ein klitzekleiner Virus und mit etwas Glück wird das Vertrauen in derartige Versionen gemindert.


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte Ea einfach mal selbst eine Version eines Blockbusters vor Release bei entsprechenden Tauschbörsen hochladen.
> Darin dann ein klitzekleiner Virus und mit etwas Glück wird das Vertrauen in derartige Versionen gemindert.


Naja, Verbrechen mit Verbrechen zu bekämpfen hat sich eigentlich noch nie ausgezahlt.


----------



## Boesor (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 21.05.2009 17:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, Verbrechen mit Verbrechen zu bekämpfen hat sich eigentlich noch nie ausgezahlt.



es gibt doch bestimmt irgendeinen Comic Superhelden, der das gegenteil beweisen kann.   
Zur Not nehme ich noch das A-Team als Begründung.


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 17:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Not nehme ich noch das A-Team als Begründung.


Ok, das zählt.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte Ea einfach mal selbst eine Version eines Blockbusters vor Release bei entsprechenden Tauschbörsen hochladen.
> Darin dann ein klitzekleiner Virus und mit etwas Glück wird das Vertrauen in derartige Versionen gemindert.


Das wäre natürlich eine Idee. Wer allerdings genügend kriminelle Energie aufbringt wird sich wohl von so einem "klitzekleinen" Virus nicht einschüchtern lassen. Dann wird halt Windows neu installiert und beim nächsten Download ist das Thema schon wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.
Auch niedrigere Preise würden an der Problematik vermutlich nichts ändern. Viele leben einfach treu nach dem Motto "Geiz ist geil!". Ich kenne jedenfalls genügend Leute die sich ein Spiel lieber runterladen anstatt es zu kaufen - selbst wenn es nur 10€ kosten würde! Da denken sich die Leute halt wieder: Warum dafür zahlen, wenn man es auch umsonst bekommen kann?


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @Moderatoren
> Warum durfte ich keine Namen von Releasegroups nennen? Die haben keine Internetseiten auf deren ihre "Releases" angeboten werden? Auch über Google kommt man durch deren Namen nicht an Schwarzkopien?


Gibt ja auch Quellen neben Google, die eine Suchmaske haben.

Und da es für das Thema relativ irrelevant ist, wie denn die "veröffentlichende" Verbrecherbande konkret heißt, braucht man den Namen selbiger ja auch nicht unbedingt nennen.


----------



## Huskyboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 21.05.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 17:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und das hat einigen herstellern wohl soviele kunden gekostet das das ganze ganz schnell wieder abgeschaft wurde

und die methode von B. funktioniert nicht, das wär sofort Nuked, bzw würd das keine seite in ihr "angebot" mit aufnehmen


----------



## RonTaboga (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Starforce hat so tiefgreifende Eingriffe ins Windows System vorgenommen, das es teilweise das Betriebssystem zerschossen hat und ähnlich wie ein Trojaner oder Wurm funktioniert hat. Dagegen ist der Securom 7 Authentification Prozess ein Witz.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Starforce hat so tiefgreifende Eingriffe ins Windows System vorgenommen, das es teilweise das Betriebssystem zerschossen hat und ähnlich wie ein Trojaner oder Wurm funktioniert hat. Dagegen ist der Securom 7 Authentification Prozess ein Witz.



Du hast Recht und doch nicht ganz richtig: 

ALLES Sicherheitssysteme sind ein Witz. Wir Menschen sorgen dafür, dass es ein Witz ist. Leider ist das so.


----------



## Alf1507 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 21.05.2009 18:34 schrieb:
			
		

> und das hat einigen herstellern wohl soviele kunden gekostet das das ganze ganz schnell wieder abgeschaft wurde


Schnell? Also das sehe ich aber ganz anders. Einige Hersteller haben sogar verdammt lange an StarForce festgehalten - siehe Codemasters! Klar, die logische Konsequenz war dann natürlich das ich diese Spiele, die so geschützt waren, einfach boykottiert habe. Ich war garantiert nicht der einzige der so gehandelt hat. Man kauft sich halt ungern für 40-50€ ein Spiel das dann wegen dem Kopierschutz nichtmal startet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Starforce hat so tiefgreifende Eingriffe ins Windows System vorgenommen, das es teilweise das Betriebssystem zerschossen hat und ähnlich wie ein Trojaner oder Wurm funktioniert hat. Dagegen ist der Securom 7 Authentification Prozess ein Witz.



Ohja, Starforce war auch echt übel. Ich kann mich an ein Spiel mit diesem Kopierschutz erinnern, da hat sich dann mein Rechner ständig neugestartet -.- Erst als ich den Mist wieder aus dem System hatte, lief alles einwandfrei.


----------



## thefabian (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 21.05.2009 11:28 schrieb:
			
		

> MidwayCV41 am 21.05.2009 11:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... ich hab in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren 150 € auf verbuggte, bzw einfach nur gehypte, aber öde Spiele verschwendet.Naja, das ist vielleicht übertrieben, schließlich habe ich diese Spiele danach für 30 euro wieder verkaufen können, somit hab ich nur 60 euro verlust gemacht...
Zudem müsste ich wenn ich jetztige neue Spiele auf wenigstens "guter" grafik spielen will, was bei mir "ruckelfrei" bedeutet, meinen jetzigen pc für 500 euro oder so aufrüsten, wobei ich mir dann gleich einen neuen holen würde, momentan aber mein Geld lieber für meine Freundin, meinen Sport, und die einrichtung meines neuen zimmers ausgebe...

Ich verstehe denke ich mal auch meinen Freund, der sich so ziemlich alle Spiele zieht, die meißten aber sowieso gleich wieder löscht, bzw meint sie seien das Geld einfach nicht wert.Wenn ich mir jetzt ein Spiel kaufen will gucke ich es bei ihm meißt erstmal an, spiele ne halbe stunde probe, und guck wies mir gefällt... das ist wahrscheinlich sowas wie die moderne Form der "Demo".Ich fände es wirklich schön, wenn wieder mehr demos rauskämen, anstatt dass ich auf solche mittel zurückgreifen muss.Am beispiel von Thief 3: Ich dachte das dieses spiel einfach nur öde war, spielte die Demo(die ersten beiden Level) und danach habe ich mir das gleich bestellt.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso die entwickler jetzt auf Demos verzichten... kann mir da jemand einen Grund nennen?

 Ich finde es nur Schade dass die entwickler sich immer mehr auf Spiele konzentrieren, die sie mit dem kleinsten maß an aufwand, an die größte anzahl an kunden verkaufen können.
Ich meine ich spiele jetzt noch gerne ältere titel, auch wenn die grafik doch manchmal schon hart an der grenze ist.
Spiele wie Thief3 oder ähnliches machen spaß, und dort ist die grafik auch noch recht gut.


Ich weis nicht was ich hiermit jetzt sagen wollte... wahrscheinlich auch nur meinen senf dazugeben 
Auf jeden Fall denke ich momentan etwas sentimental an die "gute alte Zeit" zurück(und das mit 18... au weia).
Ich setze momentan noch hoffnungen in Risen, und dieses andere gothic dingens, aber ich werde mir davor auf jeden Fall mal eine Demo anschauen, ich hoffe sie bringen eine Raus, ansonsten müsste ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem Kumpel auf der Matte stehen...

Zu Sims(wir wollen ja das eigentliche thema nicht vergessen):Ich würde es mir am liebsten kaufen, da ich es gut von EA finde dass sie den kopierschutz weglassen, aber dafür hab ich momentan nicht genug geld(und nicht genug zeit) das zu kaufen/spielen...

Liebe Grüße, und fröhliches diskutieren,
euer Fabian


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				thefabian am 22.05.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe nicht wieso die entwickler jetzt auf Demos verzichten... kann mir da jemand einen Grund nennen?



Weil die meisten Hersteller die keine Demos bringen wissen das ihre produkte nur Hype sind und nach dem anspielen sich genau diese titel als heiße luft rausstellen


----------



## RonTaboga (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				thefabian am 22.05.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weis nicht was ich hiermit jetzt sagen wollte... wahrscheinlich auch nur meinen senf dazugeben
> Auf jeden Fall denke ich momentan etwas sentimental an die "gute alte Zeit" zurück(und das mit 18... au weia).
> Ich setze momentan noch hoffnungen in Risen, und dieses andere gothic dingens, aber ich werde mir davor auf jeden Fall mal eine Demo anschauen, ich hoffe sie bringen eine Raus, ansonsten müsste ich wahrscheinlich bei meinem Kumpel auf der Matte stehen...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich weiss was du sagen wolltest  . Ich habe die guten alten Gamerzeiten ende der neunziger Jahre auch mitgemacht, als Spiele noch eine Seele hatten und nicht nur auf dämliche DirectX11 Hyper Effekte geachtet wurde.
Als bestes Beispiel eines solchen zeitlosen Meisterwerkes würde ich gerne hier das gute alte Unreal 1 aufführen. Das Spiel hat eine so grandiose Atmosphäre und einen so genialen cutsom-komponierten Soundtrack, das es in diesem Bereich so ziemlich ALLES was es heutzutage gibt locker in die Tasche steckt. Man merkt das bei dem Spiel darauf geachtet wurde, das der Spieler in eine lebendige und atmopshärisch atemberaubende Welt eintaucht. Das alles gibt es heute nicht mehr. Crysis + Crysis Warhead bspw. mögen zwar tausende mal besser aussehen als Unreal 1, jedoch können sie in Sachen flair und Atmosphäre Unreal 1 nicht das Wasser reichen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				thefabian am 22.05.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es nur Schade dass die entwickler sich immer mehr auf Spiele konzentrieren, die sie mit dem kleinsten maß an aufwand, an die größte anzahl an kunden verkaufen können.


Das ist unfair gegenüber den Spieleentwicklern. Die können nichts anderes, als mit der Zeit zu gehen. Spiele werden komplexer, die Kundenkreise müssen größer werden, weil die Aktiengesellschaften, die meist hinter den Softwareschmieden stehen, ihre Gewinne einfahren und jeweils maximieren müssen.

Wenn mir jetzt jemand erzählt, er benutze Raubkopien, weil es die Branche nicht anders verdient hat, da die großen Konzerne und Softwareschmieden eh nur "Spiele ohne Seele" (übertrieben formuliert) fabrizieren, ist das einfach nur ne billige Ausrede für die Benutzung von Raubkopien.


----------



## shimmyrot (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Man muss dabei aber auch bedenken, dass man mitunter jahrelange Spieleerfahrung hat und schon so viel gesehen und gespielt hat. Da haut einen kaum noch was um und richtige Innovationen werden naturgemäß seltener. Und es verändern sich die eigenen Ansprüche bzw auch die Spielweise.
Gerade alte Spiele aus der Erinnerung werden dann schnell glorifiziert.


----------



## Huskyboy (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 22.05.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade alte Spiele aus der Erinnerung werden dann schnell glorifiziert.



die werden nicht glorifiziert, sie sind besser  

Es gibt natürlich auch neue gute spiele, World of Goo z.b. aber die muss man echt mit der lupe suchen, früher hatteste pro monat mindestens 1 Klassiker


----------



## Boesor (22. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				shimmyrot am 22.05.2009 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade alte Spiele aus der Erinnerung werden dann schnell glorifiziert.



Ganz genau und zwar je nach Alter eine andere Zeit.
Der Kollege oben freut sich über Spiele der späten 90er?
Wer entsprechend älter ist hat sicherlich nicht selten damals schon den Untergang der Spielkultur gesehen.

"Früher war alles besser" ist auf so ziemlich alles anwendbar. Auf games, Musik, Filme etc.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Manche Sachen mögen zwar aus der Sicht des einzelnen anders gesehen werden, aber manche Entwicklungen beweisen einfach, das manches in vielerlei Hinsicht einfach auf den Hund gekommen ist.

Was ist denn bspw. mit der Need for Speed Reihe? Früher mit genialen Intro´s, tollen Präsentationen der Autos mit Videos und Sprache, schönen Landschaften, toller Custom Musik  etc....und heute mit dämlichen Tuningorgien für Fast and the Furious kiddies inklusive billiger Hip Hop Untermalung. Ok wenn EA meint, das dieser Kundenkreis wichtiger ist als die Spiele selbst, man sieht ja was mittlerweile für ein Schrott bei rausgekommen ist.

Es ist eine Tatsache, das viele Games heute einfach vieles vermissen lassen, was die Spiele früher hatten. Und das ist in erster Linie Spieltiefe, Atmosphäre, Umfang. 
Es gibt natürlich auch positive Beispiele wie GTA IV, Fallout 3 und Dead Space bspw. Meiner Meinung nach hat das nichts zwingend mit dem Alter zu tun, sondern nur aus der Tatsache, das man eben die früheren Gamerzeiten im Gegensatz zu den Leuten die erst vor paar Jahren angefangen haben zu spielen eben mitgemacht hat und deswegen wirklich treffende Vergleiche ziehen kann.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ich muss hier einigen Leuten wirklich zustimmen. Wenn jemand sagt "früher war alles besser", dann kann er damit durchaus recht haben! Die älteren Spieler unter uns haben einfach schon viel mehr gesehen und besitzen viel mehr Erfahrung, wie sich die Spiele im Laufe der Jahre verändert haben. So ein Kiddie der z.B. nur die neueren NFS Teile kennt wird natürlich sagen das das die besten waren. Ist ja auch logisch, denn er kennt die alten Teile ja eventuell nichtmal oder hat sie einfach nicht so erlebt wie wir.
Irgendwann wirkt auf die älteren Spieler einfach alles ausgelutscht. Früher konnte ich ein Spiel wochenlang zocken und es hat immer noch Spass gemacht. Heute reicht es oft nur noch für ein paar Tage und dann ist die Luft raus. Ich habe damals z.B. sehr gerne Shooter gespielt und heute langweilen mich die meisten Spiele dieses Genres einfach nur noch. Generell fällt mir sowieso auf das einfach viel zu viel Wert auf die Grafik gelegt wird, wobei der Spielspass leider oft auf der Strecke bleibt. Leider scheinen mittlerweile sehr viele Leute ihren Spielspass über die Grafik zu definieren... schade. Bei mir ist es z.B. eigentlich egal wie verdammt gut ein Spiel aussieht, wenn ein Entwickler bei der ganzen Arbeit an der Grafik das eigentliche Gameplay vernachlässigt hat macht mir das einfach keinen dauerhaften Spass. Ich will etwas erleben und ein Spiel entdecken. Ich will mit vielen verschiedenen Möglichkeiten experimentieren und dafür sind mir die meisten heutigen Spiele einfach zu eintönig und seelenlos geworden.
Sims 2 habe ich seit dem Release immer wieder regelmässig gespielt und das wird mit dem dritten Teil vermutlich nicht anders werden. Ich mag sowas einfach.


----------



## Boesor (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.05.2009 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn bspw. mit der Need for Speed Reihe? Früher mit genialen Intro´s, tollen Präsentationen der Autos mit Videos und Sprache, schönen Landschaften, toller Custom Musik  etc....und heute mit dämlichen Tuningorgien für Fast and the Furious kiddies inklusive billiger Hip Hop Untermalung.



Das ist aber absolut subjektiv und Geschmackssache und keine objektiv zu sehende Entwicklung


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber absolut subjektiv und Geschmackssache und keine objektiv zu sehende Entwicklung


Trotzdem sollte es aber nachvollziehbar sein, wenn jemand die alten Spiele besser gefallen haben.


----------



## Boesor (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 23.05.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar ist es auch, weil da ja auch noch andere Faktoren mit reinspielen. Die schöne Vergangenheit eben.
C&C Der Tiberiumkonflikt wird für mich immer eines der allerbesten Spiele sein, auch wenn man heute nüchtern feststellen muss, dass es bessere Spiele gibt.

Das sieht ja jeder anders, ich mag nur die Generalisierung dabei nicht.
Früher waren eben nicht alle Spiele toll und heute gibts nur noch Schrott.

Ich werfe z.B. mal ein Biosohock in die Runde, ein Wahnsinnspiel, welches natürlich auch sehr von der grandiosen Grafik profitiert, die eben früher so nicht möglich war.


----------



## der-jo (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> C&C Der Tiberiumkonflikt wird für mich immer eines der allerbesten Spiele sein, auch wenn man heute nüchtern feststellen muss, dass es bessere Spiele gibt.



richtig, Dune II war eindeutig besser als C&C1


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Das stimmt. Bioshock war wirklich genial! Solche Spiele bilden für mich aber leider eher die löbliche Ausnahme. Es kommt mir einfach oft so vor als hätte ich schon alles gesehen und schonmal gespielt.


----------



## eX2tremiousU (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werfe z.B. mal ein Biosohock in die Runde, ein Wahnsinnspiel, welches natürlich auch sehr von der grandiosen Grafik profitiert, die eben früher so nicht möglich war.


 Mein Geschmack ist treuer Verfechter der These, dass zumindest Spiele "damals" wirklich deutlich besser waren, bzw. mehr qualitativ hochwertigen Content für das Geld boten.

Du sprichst Bioshock an. Sicherlich ein gutes Spiel, aber wenn ich das mit System Shock 2 vergleiche, dann ist Bioshock eben nur ein netter Shooter mit erweiterten Möglichkeiten in toll entworfenen Umgebungen. Ich würde spielerisch jeder Zeit das optisch mittlerweile gruselige System Shock 2 bevorzugen. 

Doom 3 war in vielen Augen toll. Für mich langweilig bis zum Ende. Ganz ehrlich: Doom 2 macht mir auch heute mehr Spaß. Einfach weil das Gameplay effektiver auf den Faktor Spaß ausgerichtet ist. Grafisch gruselig, aber spielerisch lustig.

Die FEAR-Teile werden von vielen als geniale und "innovative" Ego-Shooter angesehen. Für mich ist das leider nicht mehr als ein überflüssiger Brutalo-Shooter mit aufgesetzter und kaum beklemmender Gruselstimmung. Kein Vergleich zu einem "Undying", das gruselig ist, weil es tatsächlich gruselig war.

Wenn ich noch Spiele spiele, dann faktisch ältere Titel wie Duke 3D, Quake 3, NOLF, Thief, System Shock 2, Armada, Elite Force, Outcast, Mario 64, Driver, WarCraft 3, StarCraft, Max Payne 1 + 2, Gothic 2, UT99, Gunship!, GoldenEye, Perfect Dark, FAKK 2 und Ähnliches. Die Neuerscheinungen der letzten 3 Jahre fand ich durch die Bank weg zu kurzweilig, zu langweilig oder schlicht optisch überladen. Es gab da zwar wirklich geniale Ausnahmen wie z.B. ein Mario Galaxy, aber sonst gab es da nicht viel, was ich als „genial“ beschreiben könnte. Mögen Menschen mit Crysis, CoD4, Mirrors Edge und Bioshock Spaß haben. Meine Welt ist es nicht mehr. Entweder werde ich zu alt für Spiele, oder aktuellere Titel sind wirklich doof wie 3 Meter Feldweg. Oder es ist eine Mischung aus beiden Aspekten meiner Wahrnehmung.

Bei alten 3D-Spielen schwimmt sicherlich irgendwo der Nostalgiefaktor mit, aber der nackte Inhalt ist imho in vielen Fällen noch immer um Längen besser, als der in den aktuellen und auf Hochglanz polierten Gegenstücken.

Regards, eX!


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 23.05.2009 10:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bioshock hatte aber eben nicht nur die Spitzengrafik im Angebot. Ebenso glänzte das Game mit einer wundervollen Atmoshäre, einer originellen Story, mit Detailverliebtheit und und und....eben all das was man ich sehr vielen heutigen Games schmerzlich vermisst.

Und deswegen sage ich ja auch nicht das ALLE heutigen spiele schlecht sind, aber die Anzahl der Klassiker und Top Games ist deutlich überschaubarer als früher eben.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 23.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 23.05.2009 10:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dune 2? wenn man das ganz nüchtern betrachtet war die steuerung eine mittlere katastrophe, das hatte eher die steuerung eines rundenstrategiespiels

heutige spiele basieren beinahe nur auf älteren und haben bessere grafik, das wars, ein Crysis ist nichts anderes als ein Doom mit mehr grafik, ein NFS Pro Street ist nichts anderes als ein NFS1 in schlecht


----------



## Raptor (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 23.05.2009 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bioshock hatte aber eben nicht nur die Spitzengrafik im Angebot. Ebenso glänzte das Game mit einer wundervollen Atmoshäre, einer originellen Story, mit Detailverliebtheit und und und....eben all das was man ich sehr vielen heutigen Games schmerzlich vermisst.
> 
> Und deswegen sage ich ja auch nicht das ALLE heutigen spiele schlecht sind, aber die Anzahl der Klassiker und Top Games ist deutlich überschaubarer als früher eben.


Bioshock war genial und auch ein auf Erwachsene konzipiertes Spiel gewesen. Und genau das was du aufzählst vermisse ich auch bei vielen aktuellen Spielen, wobei ich nur noch wenig Zeit zum Spielen an sich habe, was schade ist. 
Allgemein muss man natürlich sagen, dass es heutzutage viel mehr Spiele gibt als früher und teilweise die Spiele ganz anders entwickelt werden. Dies hat mit bedingt durch die Publisher manchmal eben die Wirkung das Entwickler eben nicht so viel Detailverleibtheit mit rein stecken und oft haben Entwickler einfach keine Zeit ihrem Spiel die Zeit zu geben die es evtl. gebraucht hätte. Die ganze Branche ist wesentlich mehr industrialisiert wurden und dies führt eben oft nicht zum besseren. Darüber hinaus ist dann noch die Frage wie ein Team von über 100 Leuten Dmit Herzblut an einem Spiel arbeiten kann so dass man es auch merkt. Bei World of Goo merkt man zum Beispiel mit was für einer Detailverliebtheit die Entwickler daran gearbeitet haben, aber es waren auch nur zwei Entwickler. Bei einer Entwicklung mit hundert oder mehr Entwicklern ist dies schwerer, denn der einzelne Entwickler ist nur noch für gewiße Teilbereiche verantwortlich.


----------



## RonTaboga (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Raptor am 23.05.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 23.05.2009 11:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt wohl...leider. Die wundervollen Showcases der Autos aus den alten NFS Teilen wären wohl heutzutage für EA nur unnötiger Aufwand und finanzieller Ballast, sowie ein Custom Soundtrack, was auch für viele andere Games und Hersteller gilt. Lieber die X-te langweilige Film_Standard Musik wie bei Crysis als was so gutes wie bei Unreal 1 damals...einfach nur schade


----------



## N-o-x (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.05.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune 2? wenn man das ganz nüchtern betrachtet war die steuerung eine mittlere katastrophe, das hatte eher die steuerung eines rundenstrategiespiels
> 
> heutige spiele basieren beinahe nur auf älteren und haben bessere grafik, das wars, ein Crysis ist nichts anderes als ein Doom mit mehr grafik, ein NFS Pro Street ist nichts anderes als ein NFS1 in schlecht


Häää?
Ich spiele Dune II (Amiga 500 Version) immernoch gelegentlich neben C&C3 und das einzige was an der Steuerung im Vergleich zu heutigen Strategiespielen fehlt ist ein Gruppierungsmanagement für die Einheiten. Man muss halt jeden Panzer einzeln befehligen, was ziemlich stresst, aber abgesehen davon halte ich deine Aussage für Unsinn.

Und Crysis ein Doom mit besserer Grafik? Du magst es wohl gern polemisch wie?
Welche spielerischen Möglichkeiten hast du denn in Doom und welche in Crysis? Sorry, aber wenn du da keine Unterschiede siehst, fehlt dir einfach die Kompetenz die spielerische Entwicklung der letzten Jahre sachlich zu betrachten. 

Auch wenn man ein Spiel nicht mag, kann man dennoch versuchen zu erkennen, was dieses Spiel sein will, wen es ansprechen soll (und das sind im Fall von Crysis eben nicht nur Grafikfanatiker, aber eben auch keine Story Fetischisten) und ob das gelungen ist.

Generell:
Ich habe grade mal einen Blick in mein Regal geworfen und sehe da einige wirklich gute Titel der letzten 3 Jahre. TDU fand ich super, Stalker fand ich super, Bioshock fand ich doof, aber ich erkenne dennoch den Wert dieses Spiels für andere Spieler. Das Gleiche gilt für The Witcher. Oblivion fand ich toll (jmd mal das Addon gespielt? Geil!). MediEval II (oder auch Empire), Die Neuauflage von Tomb Raider (mein persönliches Lieblingsspiel 2007), Schlacht um Mittelerde 2, Anno 1701, Dead Space (grottiger Port, aber super Spiel), Mirrors Edge (naja die 3 Stunden die es dauerte  ), Call of Juarez, Titan Quest, aber auch Massenware wie GRiD, Call of Duty 4 oder Crysis.

Viel mehr Hits gab es in den 3 Jahren davor und den 3 Jahren davor auch nicht wirklich.

Was vor langer Zeit tatsächlich mal besser war, war der Soundtrack. Ich glaube viele Entwickler unterschätzen dessen Wirkung. Oder sie können einfach nix gescheites komponieren. Ich bin sicher FF7 wäre ohne DEN Soundtrack nicht ansatzweise so atmosphärisch gewesen. Das gilt ebenso besonders für viele alte Spiele aus der 16Bit Ära.


----------



## der-jo (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.05.2009 12:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Dune 2? wenn man das ganz nüchtern betrachtet war die steuerung eine mittlere katastrophe, das hatte eher die steuerung eines rundenstrategiespiels



richtig, die steuerung war grausig. Aber es war ein besseres und komplexeres Strategiespiel als sein Nachfolger, der die Lorbeeren meist einheimst.

man musste ja immer  den panzer anklicken, dann b oder a drücken (bewegen oder angreifen) und dann auf den punkt..

es gab ne Börse für Panzer&co und lauter so kram.. das war geil.. Carryalls die vollautomatisch deine sammler holten und deine panzer reppten...  Die sammler bei C&C sind heute noch dümmer...


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 23.05.2009 13:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sammler bei C&C sind heute noch dümmer...



Westwoods aussage war damals das das absicht ist, gut jeder wusste das das gelogen war

hm Dune 2 mit dem Baumenü von C&C1 und es wär perfekt


----------



## der-jo (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.05.2009 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 23.05.2009 13:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da stimm ich zu... darum such ich heut noch mal ne version von "emperor - battle for dune"


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

ausser ebay wirste da nicht viel glück haben, aber viel glück


----------



## thefabian (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				N-o-x am 23.05.2009 13:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Und Crysis ein Doom mit besserer Grafik? Du magst es wohl gern polemisch wie?
> Welche spielerischen Möglichkeiten hast du denn in Doom und welche in Crysis? Sorry, aber wenn du da keine Unterschiede siehst, fehlt dir einfach die Kompetenz die spielerische Entwicklung der letzten Jahre sachlich zu betrachten.
> 
> Auch wenn man ein Spiel nicht mag, kann man dennoch versuchen zu erkennen, was dieses Spiel sein will, wen es ansprechen soll (und das sind im Fall von Crysis eben nicht nur Grafikfanatiker, aber eben auch keine Story Fetischisten) und ob das gelungen ist.
> ...



Ich glaube auch dass es heutzutage genau so viele "hits" gibt wie früher, nur irgendeinen Unterschied sehe ich... 
Ich weiß nicht genau woran es liegt, wahrscheinlich zum Teil an meinem alter, vielleicht zum teil daran dass ich früher nicht schon unzählige Trailer, previews und teste gesehn habe, sodass ich gut 50% des spiels schon kannte(einer der gründe warum ich jetzt versuche der Versuchung zu wiederstehen, auf die ganzen Risen und gothic news zu verzichten, und mir wenns raus is nur einmal in den Foren anguck ob da wieder so viele bugs drin sind... ich hab zwar 2 trailer zu risen gesehn, glaube aber wenn ich das jetzt einfach ignorier, dass das doch schon einiges ausmacht wenn man das spiel spielt...
Eine Demo finde ich in jedem Fall gut, da man sich dort wenigstens mal angucken kann ob einem das Spiel überhaupt liegt...
Es kann ja sein, dass man das überhaupt nicht mag,auch wenn man alle anderen spiele des genres sehr gut findet.
Zudem haben mir demos sehr sehr oft bei kaufentscheidungen geholfen.
Zu dem unterschied der Spiele von früher und heute:Ich weis nicht genau woran es liegt, aber wenn man diese spielt hat man einfach ein anderes spielgefühl wenn man sich auf sie einlässt... dies kann auch bei neuen spielen so sein, mein problem ist nur, wenn die spiele nicht "unnötig" in die länge gezogen wurden(ich erinnere an far cry2) sind diese meißt ein wochenende lang... und ich sehe es nicht ein 50 euro für ein wochenende unterhaltung zu zahlen.
Positiv überrascht haben mich dort vor allem Fallout 3...
Und zu oblivion muss ich wirklich sagen, dass dies eins der spiele war, was ich relativ lang gespielt habe(ein halbes jahr fast durchgehend, und selbst jetzt noch manchmal) wobei das addon unglaubliche athmosphäre hatte... ich weis nicht woran dieses lag...

Aber auch relativ "einfache" spiele wie track mania können mich lange fesseln... ich weis nicht woran dieses liegt, vielleicht einfach an den möglichkeiten... vielleicht würde mich gta4 auch fesseln, nachdem was ich gehört habe, aber ich möchte nicht 500 euro für einen pc ausgeben, um dieses spielen zu können, und zudem schreckt mich das anmelden und so etwas ab...

mal sehn was in zukunft kommt, ich setze immer noch hoffnung in einzelne entwicklungen, nur wenn etwas überall auftaucht macht mich das schon etwas misstrauisch, da ich gleich an "gehypt" denken muss...
ich wünsche mir am liebsten gute demos zu spielen(track mania hat dort ein gutes beispiel geliefert), und ich hoffe dass es einigen studios gelingt, trotz der konkurrenzfähigkeit doch noch gute spiele rausbringen zu können...

Liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Chaosm21 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Heißt das jetzt, das es keine Onlineaktivierung gibt?(Sorry falls das schon beantwortet wurde aber ich lese mir hier keine 187 Kommentare durch)


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chaosm21 am 23.05.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das jetzt, das es keine Onlineaktivierung gibt?(Sorry falls das schon beantwortet wurde aber ich lese mir hier keine 187 Kommentare durch)



bei der Ladenversion nicht, dafür übermittelt die dein Spielverhalten an EA

die Onlineversion hat Freischaltungen.. 5


----------



## Goddess (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Chaosm21 am 23.05.2009 15:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt das jetzt, das es keine Onlineaktivierung gibt?(Sorry falls das schon beantwortet wurde aber ich lese mir hier keine 187 Kommentare durch)


In der Downloadbaren Version wird SecuROM v7 als DRM-Tool eingesetzt. Bei der Version die du im Laden kaufen kannst, mußt du lediglich deine Seriennummer eingeben, um spielen zu können. Wenn du Erweiterungen herunterladen möchtest, mußt du dich jedoch Online registrieren.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Goddess am 23.05.2009 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Version die du im Laden kaufen kannst, mußt du lediglich deine Seriennummer eingeben, um spielen zu können. Wenn du Erweiterungen herunterladen möchtest, mußt du dich jedoch Online registrieren.


Obwohl ich prinzipiell kein Problem mit DRM habe ist mir die Art von Kopierschutz, wie sie jetzt bei der Ladenversion eingesetzt wird, doch wesentlich lieber! Ausserdem bekommen registrierte Kunden zusätzlich noch kostenlos eine weitere Stadt dazu. Bei IGN habe ich gelesen das man ausserdem noch 1000 SimPoints für den Sims 3 - Store geschenkt bekommt. Das entspricht einem Wert von 10$. Ich gehe mal davon aus das das dann bei uns 10€ sein werden.


----------



## Huskyboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

vergesst bitte nicht das Sims 3 euer spielverhalten ausspioniert..


----------



## HanFred (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.05.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> vergesst bitte nicht das Sims 3 euer spielverhalten ausspioniert..


du wiederholst dich.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 23.05.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> vergesst bitte nicht das Sims 3 euer spielverhalten ausspioniert..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7n83NpZggMI


----------



## hirohito (24. Mai 2009)

*Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Werte Gamerinnen und Gamer,

_Jeder Gamer sollte sich Games von EA (SEGA oder einem anderen Multi) weiterhin anhand von Demos testen und dann gegebenenfalls kaufen._ Es ist mittlerweile kein Zustand mehr, dass man für Spiele 40-60 Euro zahlt und dann ein halbfertiges Produkt bekommt und dann noch komische mühsame Registrierungen erorderlich sind. Zudem sind dann die meisten Spiele (z.B. die Sims) noch derart schlecht, dass mir der Publisher 45 Euro pro Spiel zahlen müsste um jenes Spiel zu spielen. Kommt noch dazu dass heutzutage pro Spiel zehn bis zwanzig Patches nötig sind damit es einigermassen einwandfrei funktioniert. Kommt mir jetzt ja nicht mit: _"Ein Game ist so komplex, das hat zwangsläufig Fehler!"_. Denn dazu kann ich nur sagen: zum Glück bauen diese Leute keine Flugzeuge oder überlebenswichtige medizinische Geräte. 
Fakt ist: Der Kunde wird so über den Tisch gezogen, denn er bekommt kein funktionierendes Produkt (so wie das ja sonst üblich ist bei einem Kauf) und kann sich dann nicht einmal wehren resp. die Zahlung verweigern. *Die Politik, Justiz oder gar die PCGAMES bzw. Spielemagazine unternehmen nichts dagegen!!!* Wenigstens habe ich von den PC-Magazinen etwas mehr erwartet (z.B. Protestaktionen, Boykottaufrufe oder so was ähnliches), vor allem da es gerade die Magazine sind die solche Sachen ohne grossen Aufwand organisieren könnten. Zudem müssen die ehrlichen Kunden die Mehrkosten für die peinlichen aber millionenschweren Kopierschutzprogramme/mechanismen zahlen, welche nach kürzester Zeit geknackt werden. Ist das fair??? Ich denke nicht... 

Also: _kauft nur noch was euch auch wirklich zusagt und von welchen Produkten ihr überzeugt seid_

Was diesen Artikel betrifft: Weiter so! EA, aber auch Sega, UBISOFT, BETHSEDA, sollen bluten! Hab von denen Spiele (Fallout, Totalwar, Far Cry 2, Assasin's Creed um wenige zu nennen) im Wert von über 200 Euro (was für mich viel sehr Geld ist) und keines funktioniert einwandfrei. Ohne stundenlanges Suchen in den Foren und Gebastel am Spiel sind Bluescreen und CTD an der Tagesordnung. Wer gibt mir da die verlorene Zeit wieder? Wohl kaum EA... oder ein anderer Publisher...


_edit bumi:
kursive Textstellen abgeändert und unerwünschte Stellen rauseditiert_


----------



## Alf1507 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

@hirohito:
Wahnsinn! Wie lang hast du eigentlich gebraucht um diesen geistigen Dünschiss zu verzapfen? Lass mich mal raten... den ganzen Abend? Mein Gott... die Zeit hättest du auch sinnvoller verbringen können. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eins ein : ARME SAU!


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 24.05.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @hirohito:
> Wahnsinn! Wie lang hast du eigentlich gebraucht um diesen geistigen Dünschiss zu verzapfen? Lass mich mal raten... den ganzen Abend? Mein Gott... die Zeit hättest du auch sinnvoller verbringen können. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eins ein : ARME SAU!



wobei er recht hat, die anzahl die spiele die total verbuggt im laden stehen nimmt immer mehr zu.. früher war sowas wie Bug Manager 97 für jahre ne absolute ausnahme, mittlerweile hat man sowas 3-4x im jahr


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt noch dazu dass heutzutage pro Spiel zehn bis zwanzig Patches nötig sind damit es einigermassen einwandfrei funktioniert.


Immer diese Pauschalisierungen. Das ist doch einfach nicht wahr!




			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: Der Kunde wird so über den Tisch gezogen, denn er bekommt kein funktionierendes Produkt (so wie das ja sonst üblich ist bei einem Kauf) und kann sich dann nicht einmal wehren resp. die Zahlung verweigern.


Dann kauf es dir doch einfach nicht. Ich wüßte nicht, inwiefern Computerspiele überlebensnotwendig sind. Du tust ja geradezu so, als sei dies der Fall.  




			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Politik, Justiz oder gar die PCGAMES bzw. Spielemagazine unternehmen nichts dagegen!!!* Wenigstens habe ich von den PC-Magazinen etwas mehr erwartet (z.B. Protestaktionen, Boykottaufrufe oder so was ähnliches), vor allem da es gerade die Magazine sind die solche Sachen ohne grossen Aufwand organisieren könnten.


Warum sollte eine Spielezeitschrift, welche indirekt von dem Verkauf von Spielen profitiert, ein Boykott selbiger ausrufen? Da würde man sich ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.  



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem müssen die ehrlichen Kunden die Mehrkosten für die peinlichen aber millionenschweren Kopierschutzprogramme/mechanismen zahlen, welche nach kürzester Zeit geknackt werden. Ist das fair??? Ich denke nicht...


Und deswegen dürfen die Publisher ihre Produkte nicht mehr vor illegaler Verviefältigung schützen? Ist das fair? Ich denke nicht.



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also: _kauft nur noch was euch auch wirklich zusagt und von welchen Produkten ihr überzeugt seid_


So handhabe ich das immer.   



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Was diesen Artikel betrifft: Weiter so! EA, aber auch Sega, UBISOFT, BETHSEDA, sollen bluten!


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 02:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 24.05.2009 02:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das mag zwar auch daran liegen, das die Games technisch einfach immer komplexer werden, jedoch wäre hier eine strenge Qualitätskontrolle einfach absolute Pflicht die gesteigerte Komplexität ist auch keine Entschuldigung für so manche Katastrophen wie GTA IV bspw., welche auch noch durch sinnlos übertriebene Kopierschutzmechanismen ihren Dienst versagen.

Wenn man das ganze bspw. auf andere Marktsegmente übertragen würde, wären das untragbare Zustände die dort keine Verbraucher akzeptieren würde. Wenn ich bspw. ein Neufahrzeug kaufen würde, welches quantitätsmäßig im Verhältnis über all die Macken verfügt, welche GTA IV am Anfang hatte, wär das Produkt als nicht Verkaufsfähig eingestuft worden und der Hersteller hätte verklagt werden können.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man das ganze bspw. auf andere Marktsegmente übertragen würde, wären das untragbare Zustände die dort keine Verbraucher akzeptieren würde. Wenn ich bspw. ein Neufahrzeug kaufen würde, welches quantitätsmäßig über all die Macken verfügt, welche GTA IV am Anfang hatte, wär das Produkt als nicht Verkaufsfähig eingestuft worden und der Hersteller hätte verklagt werden können.


Das kann man aber nicht. Du baust eben nicht nur ein Auto, was auf der Straße fahren soll, sondern du programmierst ein Stück Software, welches auf allen derzeit halbwegs aktuellen Notebooks / Desktop-PCs laufen muss. Es ist einfach nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 09:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das man software nicht bugfrei bekommt bestreitet keiner, nur Bugs und Probleme wie im falle Gothic 3, Götterdämmung, Total War, GTA 4 sind keine dinge die auf exotischer hardware passieren.. sondern überall, die müssen in den ersten 2 minuten des betatestes aufgefallen sein, trotzdem wurden diese programmruinen veröffentlicht

das hätte man sich vor 10 jahren nicht getraut, denn die folgeprodukte hätte schlicht keiner mehr angefasst, deswegen hat Software 2000 auch nie mehr ein bein auf den boden bekommen, trotz der doch guten qualität von BM 98 - X

heute geht da eher wie Lemminge, und das schlimmste ist früher haben Zeitschriften wie PCGames oder auch Gamestar durchaus vor bugschleudern gewarnt, heute schreibt man das schön, vorallem wenns auch noch AAA titel sind, kleine hingegen werden zerpflückt

selbst Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung wurde schön geschrieben, und ihr wisst wie unspielbar die ersten versionen waren..


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bspw. die Tatsache, das GTA 4 am Anfang teilweise gar nicht oder nur sehr schlecht auf ATI Karten lief. Es hat sich nachher herausgestellt, das Rockstar das Spiel ausschließlich auf Nvidia´s GTX 280 Karten getestet hat. Das ist in meinen Augen einfach nur eine unbeschreibliche Frechheit, ein Produkt so zu verkaufen. Man hatte das Gefühl, das Spiel wäre einfach gar nicht getestet worden, der Zustand in dem es veröffentlicht wurde war einfach nur katastrophal. Vielleicht wurde Rockstar auch von NVidia geschmiert keine Ahnung. Deswegen fand auch der Test der PC Games vor Ort statt auf einem schön von Rockstar vorkonfiguriertem Rechner, welcher GTA IV problemlos ablaufen liess.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

man hätte daraus lernen müssen das so ein test überhaupt nichts aussagt und so ein vor ort termin nur für eine Preview sich eignet, zumal man bei solchen titeln auch richtig intensiv testen muss, aber man hat dann wohl mit der Konsolenversion getestet und am PC bei Rockstar vor ort nurnoch gegengecheckt, genauso liest sich das nämlich

aber die PCAction hat ja Fallout 3 auch nach nem paar stunden vor ort test gewertet..

die Gamestar hat sich ne zeitlang daran gehalten ist aber wohl auch schnee von gestern

oder man hätte in einem dicken roten kasten, am besten ne halbe seite oder ne ganze darauf hinweisen müssen das das nur ein eingeschränkter vor ort test ist und es deswegen keine wertung gibt und diese nachgereicht wird sobalt das spiel richtig in der redaktion getestet wurde, aber nacher wurd sich ja halbherzig und fadenscheinig entschuldigt

quasi genau das gleiche als man damals gothic 3 schöngeschrieben hat, nur die PCPP hat das damals korrekt getestet und da hat der publisher stunk gemacht, so rum muss das sein, nicht die hefte müssen vor den Publishern kuschen sondern umgekehrt, JoWood ist da nämlich ziemlich vor ne Wand mit gelaufen


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 10:02 schrieb:
			
		

> das man software nicht bugfrei bekommt bestreitet keiner, nur Bugs und Probleme wie im falle Gothic 3, Götterdämmung, Total War, GTA 4 sind keine dinge die auf exotischer hardware passieren.. sondern überall, die müssen in den ersten 2 minuten des betatestes aufgefallen sein, trotzdem wurden diese programmruinen veröffentlicht
> [...]
> 
> heute geht da eher wie Lemminge, und das schlimmste ist früher haben Zeitschriften wie PCGames oder auch Gamestar durchaus vor bugschleudern gewarnt, heute schreibt man das schön, vorallem wenns auch noch AAA titel sind, kleine hingegen werden zerpflückt
> ...



Ich habe keine Probleme damit wenn einige Bugs auftauchen, auch wenn diese Teilweise nerven, aber auch wenn es Software ist, die mit steigender komplexität immer wahrscheinlicher Bugs enthält, sollten die Firmen doch wenigstens so "nett" sein, und Produkte programmieren die funktionieren(!).Ich meine ich kauf mir Spiele, um ein paar Tage, bei heutigen Preisen sogar Wochen unterhalten zu werden, und nicht um Bugfixing zu trainieren.
Inzwischen halten zweidrittel meiner Freunde mich schon für "verrückt" weil ich mir die spiele kaufe(vielleicht bin ich einfach nur in der "falschen" clique oder so gelandet), da sie es nicht mehr einsehen fast ihr gesamtes Geld für Spiele auszugeben, die sowieso nur für ein bis zwei wochenenden unterhalten, und manchmal noch nicht einmal laufen.

Ich denke damit habe ich ein wenig übertrieben, aber zumindest muss man heutzutage immer damit rechnen dass ein Spiel unfertig ist, einfach überteuert, oder einfach nur billig produziert.
Ich kaufe mir nur noch alle paar Monate mal ein Spiel, und spiele lieber ältere "Klassiker", und spiele die mir gut gefallen.Oder einfach mal gar nix.
Zu dem Zitat, dass Spiele wie Sims schlecht waren, und man 45 euro dafür bekommen sollte es zu spielen:
Mein Freund hat dieses schon, und mir gefällt es recht gut;Ich werde mir es zwar nicht kaufen, da ich nicht genügend Zeit habe dieses zu spielen, aber es läuft besser als so manch anderes, und kann, insofern man genügend Zeit zur verfügung hat, ziemlich viel Spaß bringen...auch männern,wobei diese das meißt bestreiten 

Ich hoffe dass selbst wenn die Masse der spiele "komerziellersiert" wurde, es immer noch einige "Perlen" gibt, auch wenn man diese nun länger suchen muss.
Ich wünsche mir vor allem das in 4-5 Jahren GTA4 vielleicht mal ohne kopierschutz, und auch ruckelfrei auf allen pcs laufend rauskommt, da es sicherlich viel spaß bringt.
Zumindest sehen einige der Bilder/Videos einfach gut aus, nur weis ich das mein momentaner PC dieses nicht packen wird. Mal sehn was in zukunft auf uns zu kommt.
Ich verstehe die Spielehersteller zwar dass sie mit kopierschutzen ihre spiele vor illegalen kopien schützen wollen, aber ich hoffe dass mehr "gamer" an der qualität der Spiele festmachen ob sie diese kaufen.
Liebe Grüße
Euer Fabi


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

würde man die energie die in den kopierschutz gesteckt wird mal ins bugfixing stecken..


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> würde man die energie die in den kopierschutz gesteckt wird mal ins bugfixing stecken..



Klar   

...aber die unbelehrbare Gameindustrie träumt halt immer noch davon eines Tages DEN ultimativen unknackbaren Kopierschutz zu entwickeln, der ALLE Raubkopien stoppt.   
Nun angesichts der Proffesionalität so manch einer illegalen Release Group im Hacken und Coden dürfte dies wohl auf unabsehbare Zeit ein Wunschtraum bleiben.

Wie ich schon mehrmals gesagt habe ein ganz Normaler auf den Standard Anwender ausgerichteter DVD Check Kopierschutz und noch evtl. die Verhinderung einer 1:1 Kopie des Datenträgers reichen zu 100% aus. Alles andere  ist die reinste Geldverschwendung und eine Gängelung der ehrlichen Kunden. Es wird ALLES und damit meine ich auch wirklich ALLES immer geknackt werden.

Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen das die Softwarehersteller dies nicht einsehen und weiterhin Geld sinnlos verschwenden und Kunden verjagen bzw. in die Illegalität treiben.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

vorallem sollte man erstmal verhindern das diverse zeitschriften dick aufs cover schreiben "UND SO KOPIEREN SIE ALLES!"..



und 1:1 anleitungen geben wie man etwas kopiert und crackt..


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> vorallem sollte man erstmal verhindern das diverse zeitschriften dick aufs cover schreiben "UND SO KOPIEREN SIE ALLES!"...


DAS steht nicht auf den Zeitschriften, die verwenden immer eine Formulierung wie  "und so kopieren RAUBKOPIERER alles" und damit ist das dann natürlich keine Anleitung mehr  , sonderen eine berichtende Information, was die bösen RK denn so machen ...


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 24.05.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 13:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und zwar so das man jeden schritt genau nachvollziehen kann


----------



## hirohito (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 24.05.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @hirohito:
> Wahnsinn! Wie lang hast du eigentlich gebraucht um diesen geistigen Dünschiss zu verzapfen? Lass mich mal raten... den ganzen Abend? Mein Gott... die Zeit hättest du auch sinnvoller verbringen können. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eins ein : ARME SAU!



Danke, mehr hast du zu diesem Thema nicht zu sagen? Wieso meldest du dich überhaupt? Übrigens habe ich wahrscheinlich genau so lange gebraucht den anderen Forenbeitrag zu schreiben wie du deinen dümmlichen Kommentar.

Lieber Gruss hirohito


----------



## NixBlick (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 20.05.2009 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Version von Die Sims 3 könnte auch eine Preview version sein die zeitschriften hatten, würde den großen haufen bugs erklären, den bei PCgames aber keiner gesehen haben will, bei Gamestar schon


 Bitte bring nicht solche Gerüchte in Umlauf. Das selbe wurde auch schon mal bei SCDA gesagt und was war, genau die selben Bugs etc., aber ich hab die Propaganda geglaubt und es am ersten Tag in der großen Pause gekauft und nachmittags nur noch tierisch geärgert.   Leider wurden einige Themen/Beiträge (im UBI Forum) damals gelöscht so das man nicht mehr nach vollziehen kann wer als erstes behauptet hat es sei nur die I-net Version so verbuggt.



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 21.05.2009 00:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Verbalinjurien


Ich glaub das ist mein neues Wort 2009 Da kann Pogrom nicht mit halten XD



			
				Boesor am 21.05.2009 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte Ea einfach mal selbst eine Version eines Blockbusters vor Release bei entsprechenden Tauschbörsen hochladen.
> Darin dann ein klitzekleiner Virus und mit etwas Glück wird das Vertrauen in derartige Versionen gemindert.


Oh ja bitte, dann verbreitet sich in Windeseile, das sich im Spiel ein Virus befindet und niemand kauf das Original weil alle verunsichert sind


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				NixBlick am 24.05.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 21.05.2009 17:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



remember Larry 1   

Spiele direkt am releasetag würde ich selbst auch nicht mehr kaufen, aber gibt immer noch genug die das tun


----------



## hirohito (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein das es etwas überspitzt ist, aber auch du musst zugeben das fünf bis acht patches mittlerweile die Normalität sind.



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie sind nicht überlebensnotwendig. Das sind Flugzeuge, Autos, manche medizinische Geräte oder andere Programme wie z.B. CAD auch nicht, aber mindestens genau so komplex und trotzdem funktionieren die (meisten beinahe) einwandfrei wenn das Geld fliesst. Weisst du, es geht nicht um die Notwendigkeit eines Spiels, es geht um das Produkt dass beim Verkauf vollständig und beinahe fehlerfrei sein sollte.
Im Übrigen, ich kaufe die Spiele ja nicht mehr. Nicht mehr seit ich für 200 Euro Spiele die nicht funktionieren (also total verbuggt sind)  zu Hause habe.



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es ihre Aufgabe ist! Sonst müssten sie sich EAGames (oder Publishers Propaganda Magazin) nennen und nicht PCGames. Die PC Speiele Magazine/ Internetseiten sind ja die einzigen Möglichkeit für Spieler sich über Spiele zu informieren, oder habe ich da was verpasst? Die Spielehersteller (sowie Konsumeneten) sind auf die Magazine angewiesen.
Zudem ist die PC Games mit derart vielen Werbungen bestückt, da fällt ein Publisher der die beleidigte Leberwurst spielt nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, oder?



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 09:17 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 01:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, sie dürfen ihre Produkte nicht schützen, das sollten sie sogar. Nur, ist es nötig Millionenbeträge zu verschwenden? Diese Branche sollte sich mal fragen wieso so viel illegal kopiert wird, vielleicht weil die Games zu teuer sind? Oder evtl. weil sich jemand nicht wieder besch@´#]& lassen will?


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Branche sollte sich mal fragen wieso so viel illegal kopiert wird, vielleicht weil die Games zu teuer sind? Oder evtl. weil sich jemand nicht wieder besch@´#]& lassen will?



Kopiert wird, weil kostenlos immer günstiger als kaufen ist.
Kopiert wird, weil es ohne große Probleme von fast jedem zu machen ist
Kopiert wird, weil das Risiko erwischt zu werden minimal ist.
Kopiert wird, weil man sich aufgrund irgendwelcher obskurer Begründungen scheinbar erfolgreich einreden kann, dass es gar nicht schlimm ist und schon gar kein Unrecht.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Das sehr viele Spiele gefühlt zu teuer sind ist nun mal eine Tatsache. Da können die Hersteller noch so viel lamentieren von wegen Entwicklungskosten und "ach wir müssen doch auch was verdienen" usw. Denn wenn die Games um die 50 Flocken kosten und es durch die technischen Begebenheiten des Internets nun mal möglich ist sich das Game kostenlos illegal zu besorgen, dann wird dies auch weiterhin getan werden.

Die Hersteller müssen einfach den Preis auch mal an die Realität da draussen anpassen und nicht einfach ihre Sturre Entiwcklungskostenkalkulation als unveränderliche Basis dazu nehmen. Dann sind die nämlich wirklich auch teilweise selbst daran Schuld das die Leute ihre Spiele saugen und nicht kaufen. Und durch den niedrigeren Preis und die damit verbundenen Mehrkäufe könnte der Gesamterlös durchaus höher sein als so manch einer glaubt.

Denn es gibt nicht nur die notorischen Raubkopierer und die ehrlichen Käufer...da gibt noch einige Zwischenabstufungen. Und zu der wichtigsten Gruppe in diesem mittleren Bereich gehören eben die Leute, die durchaus bereit sind für Originalcontent zu zahlen, jedoch aufgrund des Preises und der Qualität der Produkte es sein lassen und auf die Illegalitätsschiene rutschen. Und genau DAS sind die Leute um die kundentechnisch gekämpft werden muss, und die Situation wird sich ganz sicher nicht durch neue DRM-Quatsch-Schutzmethoden oder noch höhere Preise lösen lassen.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andere kopieren auch nur um die Sachen zu "sammeln". Kann ich zwar nicht verstehen aber es gibt schon einige Leute die sich extra ne TB HDD einbauen um sie mit dem Zeugs zuzumüllen (Sozusagen als "Jäger und Sammler")



			
				PC Games schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sims 3 ist bereits jetzt via Torrent, Rapidshare und durch andere illegale Kanäle als Download verfügbar,


Torrent, Rapidshare etc. sind nicht illegal - es kommt auf den Content an und bei Sims 3 etc. ist es Urheberrechtsverletzung. Linux ISOs und OpenSource Software, selbstgeschriebene Programme/Fotos etc. ist legal über Torrent, Rapidshare etc. ladbar. Dafür sind die auch da.,



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hersteller müssen einfach den Preis auch mal an die Realität da draussen anpassen und nicht einfach ihre Sturre Entiwcklungskostenkalkulation als unveränderliche Basis dazu nehmen. Dann sind die nämlich wirklich auch teilweise selbst daran Schuld das die Leute ihre Spiele saugen und nicht kaufen. Und durch den niedrigeren Preis und die damit verbundenen Mehrkäufe könnte der Gesamterlös durchaus höher sein als so manch einer glaubt.


Das ist Bullshit. Siehe hier : http://www.heise.de/mobil/iPhone-Programmierer-veroeffentlicht-Raubkopier-Statistik--/newsticker/meldung/137708

Das Spiel für das iPhone kostet 2 Dollar (1,60 Euro) und es wurde 5261 mal illegal kopiert und 1089 mal Verkauft. Und wer sich das iPhone leisten kann wird wohl noch 1,60 in der Tasche haben (und ja für das Spiel gibts ne Demo)


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopiert wird, weil kostenlos immer günstiger als kaufen ist.



Es ist normal das man sich die günstigsten Möglichkeiten sucht, wenn man nicht gerade mit viel Kohle gesegnet ist.



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopiert wird, weil es ohne große Probleme von fast jedem zu machen ist



...und dazu noch ohne irgendwelche risikoreichen Hürden, welche dem ganzen auch nur ansatzweise irgendeinen kriminellen Aspekt verleihen würden.



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Kopiert wird, weil man sich aufgrund irgendwelcher obskurer Begründungen scheinbar erfolgreich einreden kann, dass es gar nicht schlimm ist und schon gar kein Unrecht.



Schlimm ist es wenn man mit Kopien handelt, schlimm ist es auch wenn man Raubkopien im Internet verbreitet. Der Schaden wird nämlich hierdurch für die Softwareschmieden unkalkulierbar hoch.
Der Schaden einer privaten Schwarzkopie von jemandem, der sich eh nie spiele kauft oder dieses Spiel eh nicht kaufen würde ist in meinen Augen eher zu vernachlässigen und bleibt in meinen Augen etwas, womit sich die Hersteller abfinden müssen. Sie können nur versuchen, durch vernünftige Preise und besseren Service und Qualität um diese Leute zu kämpfen, um diese zum Kauf zu bewegen. Mit Abmahungen und Drohungen und dämlichen 5 Jahre Knast Spots erreichen sie nur noch mehr Hass auf die Industrie.

Und die Begründungen für Raubkopien sind nicht osbkur, manche sind wirklich verständlich, was jedoch nichts daran ändert, das es illegal ist. Aber ich werde einen Teufel tun und einem armen Arbeitslosen oder Schüler seine Schwarzkopie missgönnen. Sollen die doch ihren Spass haben. Sie haben niemandem wirklich geschadet.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist überhaupt nicht normal, sondern Ausdruck eines sehr merkwürdigen Unrechtsbewusstseins. 
Aber im weiteren Verlauf deiner Antwort deckst du ja sämtliche "lustige" Begründungen ab. Perfekte Demonstration würde ich sagen.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube du hast ein ziemliches Schwarz Weiss denken in diesem Bereich kann das sein? Für Dich gibt es nur auf der einen Seite die ehrlichen Käufer und auf der anderen die Schwarzkopierer. Glaub mir es gibt noch eine Menge dazwischen. Nicht jeder der so locker über private Schwarzkopien denkt wie ich ist auch ein notorischer Schwarzkopierer...das bin ich nämlich ganz sicher nicht. Ich bin nur einfach kein sturrer Gesetzesreiter und meine Handlungsweise orientiert sich eher an Vernunft als sturr an Gesetze. Ich habe genug Originale im Schrank stehen um ein gutes Gewissen zu haben.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast ein ziemliches Schwarz Weiss denken in diesem Bereich kann das sein? Für Dich gibt es nur auf der einen Seite die ehrlichen Käufer und auf der anderen die Schwarzkopierer.



ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es genug Leute gibt, die sowohl originale wie auch Kopien haben. Ich halte nur nichts von diesen immer wieder geäußerten lächerlichen Begründungen.
Da soll mand ann auch so "ehrlich" sein und sagen, dass man raubkopiert, um Geld zu sparen. Eine andere glaubwürdige Begründung existiert einfach nicht.



> Ich bin nur einfach kein sturrer Gesetzesreiter und meine Handlungsweise orientiert sich eher an Vernunft als sturr an Gesetze. Ich habe genug Originale im Schrank stehen um ein gutes Gewissen zu haben.



Und, wieviele Raubkopien stehen dem, entsprungen aus deiner vernünftigen Handlungsweise, entgegen?


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du kaufst also auch lieber die teuren marken obwohl du die gleichen dinge im aldi viel günstiger bekommst?

natürlich isses normal den günstigen weg zu suchen

als ich schüler war hab ich auch raubkopiert, weil ich eben nicht alles kaufen konnte was mich interessierte, ich hab trotzdem ne ganze menge spiele gekauft, mittlerweile sind die kopien aber alle weg und ich hab das zeug original


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 15:57 schrieb:
			
		

> du kaufst also auch lieber die teuren marken obwohl du die gleichen dinge im aldi viel günstiger bekommst?
> 
> natürlich isses normal den günstigen weg zu suchen



Ähm, was ist das für ein Vergleich? Hier gehts nicht um günstige Beschaffung, sondern um illegale. 
wenn das für dich äquivalent ist kann ich nur gratulieren.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin mir recht sicher, dass es genug Leute gibt, die sowohl originale wie auch Kopien haben. Ich halte nur nichts von diesen immer wieder geäußerten lächerlichen Begründungen.
> Da soll mand ann auch so "ehrlich" sein und sagen, dass man raubkopiert, um Geld zu sparen. Eine andere glaubwürdige Begründung existiert einfach nicht.



Es gibt keine Begründung für Schwarzkopien, welche diese tatsächlich in vollem Maße rechtfertigt so viel ist klar. Was ich mit meinen Texten verdeutlichen will ist das Verständis für gewisse Denkmuster und Abläufe, welche zu Schwarzkopieren führen können. Es gibt keine schuldbefreiende Rechtfertigungen, es gibt nur nachvollziehbare Gründe warum es zu Schwarzkopien kommt.



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wieviele Raubkopien stehen dem, entsprungen aus deiner vernünftigen Handlungsweise, entgegen?



Ich werde mich hierzu sicherlich nicht äußern, nur so viel das ich Bspw. kein Problem damit hatte, für mein originales Fallout 3 die DLC´s von einem Kumpel zu kopieren welcher diese Original über Live gezogen hat und mir angeboten hat diese auf meinen USB Stick zu ziehen. Sollte ich etwa sagen: "Nein ich geb da lieber 30€ selber für aus?". Nein ich gehe da lieber mit meiner Freundin was essen für das Geld. Das ist ja so was von verwerflich...


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schade, wäre sicherlich interessant gewesen.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 15:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



umsonst ist halt die allergünstigste variante..

auch wenn da trotzdem noch wer dran verdient

es ist halt für Spiele recht ungünstig das man sie ohne qualitätsverlust kopieren kann, das ging ja früher bei kasetten z.b. nicht, aber das ist halt das problem als man die CD eingeführt hat, irgendwann konnte man sie ohne verlust kopieren


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun früher zu Amiga Zeiten hatte ich etwa 2 Originale und 300 Raubkopien aber das war damals absolut normal so gut wie jeder hatte nur oder fast nur Kopierte Disketten. Nun da ich Geld verdiene, hole ich mir das meiste Original was ich haben will. Ich lade nichts runter, nutze aber Gelegenheiten durchaus aus, mir was an Content vom Bekanntenkreis anzueignen der mir ausgeliehen wird. Wie gesagt von illegalen Downloads halte ich wirklich nicht viel.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

1:150 ist aber kein gutes verhältniss

bei mir war das meist 1:1


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> 1:150 ist aber kein gutes verhältniss
> 
> bei mir war das meist 1:1



Du meinst aber den AMIGA oder?

Damals war das echt sowas von Normal, das beste ist das so gut wie alle meiner Freunde kein einziges Original hatten für den Amiga.

Ich war damals armer Realschüler. 0 Kohle.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 16:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mich recht früh vom Amiga verabschiedet, bereits um 1991, während viele noch bis fast 1995 daran hängen geblieben sind

aber ich kenn die auch die dann kiloweise leerdisketten hatten und nur darauf warteten das neue spiele kamen, fand ich damals schon recht unmöglich

erstmal kann man soviel garnicht spielen, ich hab heute noch nicht alle originale aus der zeit durch   und zweitens spiele die man dann wirklich spielt sollte man auch kaufen


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein, aber damals hat man nicht mal für einen Meter drüber nachgedacht. Man hat einfach kopiert das war das normalste auf der Welt. Man hatte auch echt keine Kohle für Software übrig. Dazu kam noch dazu das zum Amiga damals das Raubkopien einfach zur Normalität gehörte.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, aber damals hat man nicht mal für einen Meter drüber nachgedacht. Man hat einfach kopiert das war das normalste auf der Welt. Man hatte auch echt keine Kohle für Software übrig. Dazu kam noch dazu das zum Amiga damals das Raubkopien einfach zur Normalität gehörte.



naja die meisten haben eher nach dem motto gesammelt "spiel ich eh nicht" hätte man die spiele nicht kopieren können hätten die meisten die sich auch nicht gekauft

die meisten hatten das halt nur zum angeben, gespielt wurden dann meistens nur 4-5 spiele, wenn überhaupt

sondern halt was anderes gemacht..


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst aber schon annähernd, vom hörensagen sozusagen, verstehen, dass illegale Beschaffung für einige überhaupt keine "Variante" ist?
Ich muss immer wieder lachen, dass gerade jemand wie du tatsächlich Spieleverkäufer ist


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 16:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 16:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Illegalität wird aber im Falle von geistigem Eigentum nun mal von vielen kaum wahrgenommen und beachtet, von daher ist es nun mal für diese Leute etwas normales abzuwägen, ob sie ein Spiel kaufen oder es illegal saugen. Es ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Entscheidung von jemandem im Supermarkt, der abwägt einen Schokoriegel zu stehlen oder doch zu bezahlen. Der Sachbestand sowie die kriminelle Energie die dazu notwendig ist sind 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 16:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vorallem wissen die meisten wohl das man "im supermarkt" was wegnimmt was wirklich vorhanden ist, bei spielen nimmt man ja nur eine nutzungslizenz weg

Spielehersteller reden ja immer davon das man nicht das programm selbst kauft sondern nur eine nutzungslizenz, und die ist nunmal schlicht.. luft

deswegen werden spiele ja eher selten im laden geklaut, sondern runtergeladen, würde man schokolade runterladen können würde auch weniger schokolade im handel geklaut werden


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ja, zu Amiga 500 Zeiten, waren Raubkopien (damals machte man sich über den Begriff aber keine Gedanken, den gab es da wohl noch nicht mal^^) ziemlich an der Tagesordnung. 
Kumpels von mir hatten 3 Diskettenboxen voll mit kopierten Spielen und vielleicht maximal ein halbes Dutzend Originale.
Gekauft wurde da eigentlich nur, wenn man mal in der Laune war, oder es das Spiel nicht als Kopie gab. 

Ich kann mich noch an dieses Reparatur-Tool vom Amiga erinnern, womit man DIksetten "reparieren" konnte vor dem Start. Da haben wir dann immer vorgehockt und gebetet und gehofft, dass das Spiel läuft.
Manche Spiele mussten wir 10 Mal starten, bis es endlich geladen wurde. 
Man, das waren Zeiten.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Illegalität wird aber im Falle von geistigem Eigentum nun mal von vielen kaum wahrgenommen und beachtet, von daher ist es nun mal für diese Leute etwas normales abzuwägen, ob sie ein Spiel kaufen oder es illegal saugen. Es ist nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Entscheidung von jemandem im Supermarkt, der abwägt einen Schokoriegel zu stehlen oder doch zu bezahlen. Der Sachbestand sowie die kriminelle Energie die dazu notwendig ist sind 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge.



Jeder weiß, dass Raubkopieren illegal ist.
Es wird sehr wohl wahrgenommen, nur schlicht nicht beachtet.
Ein Unterschied.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

das war meiner ansicht nach auf dem C64 noch viel schlimmer, da hatteste nicht 1 diskette pro spiel sondern 10 spiele pro diskette teilweise..


----------



## hirohito (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				PC GAMES schrieb:
			
		

> Das Unternehmen fuhr im vergangenen Jahr zwar einen Rekordumsatz von 4,2 Milliarden US-Dollar ein, verzeichnete aber ebenso einen Rekordverlust in Höhe von 1,1 Milliarden US-Dollar.



LOL! Wahrscheinlich sind da laut manchen Foren-Usern noch der Raubkopierer dran schuld dass sich die Manager derart verrechnet haben. (Raubkopier sind höchstens an 10% (was auch viel ist) der 1,1 Milliarden beteiligt). Die Firmen haben andere deftigere Probleme als Raubkopien, sie können nicht mit Geld umgehen. Doch statt sich mit den eigenen Inkompetenzen auseinanderzusetzen zeigt man lieber auf die anderen und sagt: Die sind schuld!


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> (Raubkopier sind höchstens an 10% (was auch viel ist) der 1,1 Milliarden beteiligt).



Quelle?


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 17:35 schrieb:
			
		

> PC GAMES schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Anteil des durch die Raubkopien verursachten Unternehmensverlustes ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht messbar. Dazu müsste man ganz genau feststellen, wer sich ein Spiel zu 100% gekauft hätte, wen er nicht an die Schwarzkopie gekommen wäre. Hier spielen aber auch eine Menge Zufälle ne große Rolle. Es gibt Leute die haben durch Zufall ein Spiel vom Bekannten kopiert, mal was aus der Videothek mitgenommen und einen NO-DVD Crack draufgehauen....wie auch immer, auch unter diesen Leuten befanden sich evtl. welche, die das Spiel eigentlich kaufen wollten und gekauft hätten, wenn sie nicht anders daran gekommen wären. Aber woher soll man differenzieren welche Leute das sind? Dazu kommen noch Schwarzkopierer, die schlicht und ergreifend nicht die finanziellen Mittel für den Erwerb hatten.
Ok man kann jetzt argumentieren, die hätten sparen können und wären auch potenzielle Kunden. Dies ist aber nichts weiter als Haarspalterei welche zu keinem Ergebniss führt. 

Somit stellt sich die Situation im Endeffekt so dar , dass der Schaden durch Raubkopien ein unbekannter und theoretischer Wert ist, welcher auf jedenfall in irgendeiner Form vorhanden ist, jedoch präzise nicht feststellbar ist. Damit sind jegliche Verlustrechnungen seitens der Contentmafia hochprozentiger Müll mehr nicht.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Nach 6-9 Monaten landen die meißten Spiele eh in die Pyramiede, lowcost oder in Spielezeitschriften bzw. eBay mit einem Preis unter 10-20 Euro. Einfach warten wenn man kein Geld hat.


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 24.05.2009 02:36 schrieb:
			
		

> @hirohito:
> Wahnsinn! Wie lang hast du eigentlich gebraucht um diesen geistigen Dünschiss zu verzapfen? Lass mich mal raten... den ganzen Abend? Mein Gott... die Zeit hättest du auch sinnvoller verbringen können. Da fällt mir eigentlich nur noch eins ein : ARME SAU!


Mir fällt dazu auch nur eins ein: Du bist hiermit verwarnt!

Unterlasse es bitte in Zukunft, andere Forenmitglieder zu beleidigen. Danke.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Freakless08 am 24.05.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach warten wenn man kein Geld hat.



Warten scheint halt auch unzumutbar zu sein.
Wozu auch, geht ja nur gegen die fiese "Contentmafia"


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hirohito am 24.05.2009 17:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



steht doch sogar hier im artikel der zu der diskussion gehört..


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 18:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 17:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wo genau steht denn da, dass Raubkopierer für 10% der Verluste verantwortlich sind?


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

achso, ich dachte du meinst den verlust von EA


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, jeder weis das raubkopieren illegal ist. Nur was würde dich nervöser machen?Wenn du dich mit einem Gegenstand unter der Jacke, oder sonstwo aus dem Laden schleichst, und hoffst dass niemand dich gesehn hat, oder jetzt diese Dinger vor der Tür anfangen zu Piepen, oder musst du dich richtig durchringen, einen klick auf einen Button zu machen?
Es ist einfach so dass im Internet die Hemmschwelle für etwas niedriger ist.
Und zu der Disskussion: Ich glaube auch das ein Schwarz/Weiß denken falsch ist.
Wenn jemand mit 38 jedes Spiel was irgendwie rauskommt downloaded und an Kinder verkauft, ist dieser vom logischen denken her "schuldiger" als der 18 Jährige schüler, der zb von seinen freunden gefragt wird ob er dieses haben will, bzw einfach sein Geld lieber für wichtigeres ausgibt, da er halt keine 200 Euro für Spiele hat.
Allein von der Gesetzeslage wären beide wahrscheinlich gleichschuldig, der ältere vielleicht etwas mehr, weil er die spiele verkauft hat, aber ansonsten werden sie gleich behandelt.
Ich weis auch das raubkopien illegal sind, trotzdem spiele ich die meißten spiele beim kumpel an, bzw bekomme manchmal auch welche "rübergeschoben".Und um den Vergleich zu machen:Ich habe noch nie im Supermarkt geklaut... ich wurde zwar von einigen "Freunden" schon dazu gedrängt, aber habe mir dann nach einer weile neue gesucht, da diese nicht wirklich zu mir standen. aber viel wichtiger:Rein rechtlich gesehn bin ich jetzt genau so strafbar, da ich bei einem kumpel schon mal raubkopierte spiele gespielt hab oder?
Wenn man es aber mal Vernünftig sieht(ja ich weiß, für einige ist dieses recht schwer, aber das hat mit selbst nachdenken und nicht nur den gesetzen/befehlen folgen zu tun... lange geschichte) sollten eher die leute fürs hochladen, bzw die kriminellen downloader härter bestraft werden. 
Vielleicht hole ich mir auch später, wenn ich selbst geld verdiene mal die spiele, einfach um sie im regal stehen zu haben... rein rechtlich gesehn wäre ich immer noch für die gedownloadeten spiele schuldig...
Zudem:Ist man genau so schuldig wenn man ein spiel runterläd,anspielt, merkt das dieses verbuggter müll ist, den es sich noch nicht mal downzuloaden lohnt, und diesen dann entfernt, wie wenn man etwas runterlädt um es dann für monate zu spielen?

Soweit ich es sehe ist Raubkopieren unter schülern genau so normal wie "damals" bei amiga zeiten,auch wenn ich damals nicht alt genug war, da ich jetzt schüler bin... du könntest dir wahlfrei einen schüler aussuchen, und er hat schon mal illegal ein spiel besessen... bzw die nutzungsbedingungen illegal erschlichen, oder wie man das nennen will.

Ich wollte nur klarmachen dass dieses raubkopierer sind alle gleich schuldig falsch ist... sie sind alle schuldig... aber einige in geringeren maßen als andere....

Und zu dem Verlust der Firmen... ich glaube nicht dass dieses allein durch raubkopieren passiert ist... vielleicht wenn kaum leute dieses spiel gekauft haben, weil sich herumgesprochen hat dass dieses schlecht ist? und wenn man noch so viel Geld ins hypen steckt: es wird (hoffentlich) nie genug dumme geben, dass man das geld fürs hypen durch diese wieder reinholt...
wobei dumm muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, aber wenn jemand nicht so viel ahnung von der "szene" hat, passiert es halt mal, dass er ein spiel kauft was gehypt ist, da dieses überall auftaucht...

Ich hatte bei meinem allerersten spiel glück(also nach petterson und findus  ) ich habe gleich "Starcraft" erwischt, welches eindeutig gut war.Und dieses habe ich mir gekauft weil die verpackung so toll aussah und es ein strategiespiel war xD... jetzt bin ich da vielleicht etwas erfahrener, auch wenn ich bei den billigeren spielen doch gerne mal zugreife wenn ich genug geld habe... und bisher sind mir einige wunderbare erlebnisse passiert  (IL2,Call of cthulu,Freelancer, und einiges mehr)
Liebe Grüße
Euer Fabian


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube du hast ein ziemliches Schwarz Weiss denken in diesem Bereich kann das sein? Für Dich gibt es nur auf der einen Seite die ehrlichen Käufer und auf der anderen die Schwarzkopierer. Glaub mir es gibt noch eine Menge dazwischen.


Es gibt ja auch nur schwarz und weiß.
Wer sich eine Raubkopie beschafft und nutzt, verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. Punkt.


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 24.05.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*seufz*... vernünftiges denken ist doch auch nicht einfach oder?
naja, ich bereite mich schon mal aufs 4te Reich vor wenn wirklich so viele so denken... ich mein wenn das gesetz sagen wird dass uns die weltherrschaft zusteht kann man das ja schlecht ignorieren >.<


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 24.05.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 15:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht aber eher um die frage ob eine kopie wirklich direkt ein verlust ist

das das illegal ist weiss wohl jeder


----------



## TheChicky (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

In einer Gesellschaft, wo die Gier und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein der "Großen" grade für die größte Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit gesorgt hat und die Verantwortlichen scheinbar nix daraus lernen, sollte es uns eigentlich nicht wundern, wenn es ihnen die "Kleinen" Leute mit ihren begrenzten Möglichkeiten mittels Raubkopien gleichtun, oder? Wie der Herr, so s'Gscherr!


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 24.05.2009 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Gesellschaft, wo die Gier und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein der "Großen" grade für die größte Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit gesorgt hat und die Verantwortlichen scheinbar nix daraus lernen, sollte es nicht verwundern, wenn es ihnen die "Kleinen" Leute mit ihren begrenzten Möglichkeiten mittels Raubkopien gleichtun, oder?



ich sags ja, um schwache Ausreden ist man nie verlegen.
Klar, wenn Josef Ackermann und seine Dt Bank Blödsinn machen werden ich doch wohl Raubkopieren dürfen, völlig logisch.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 24.05.2009 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Gesellschaft, wo die Gier und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein der "Großen" grade für die größte Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit gesorgt hat und die Verantwortlichen scheinbar nix daraus lernen, sollte es nicht verwundern, wenn es ihnen die "Kleinen" Leute mit ihren begrenzten Möglichkeiten mittels Raubkopien gleichtun, oder?



Deswegen habe ich ja auch vorhin gesagt, dass ich jedem armen Menschen seine Schwarzkopie zu 100% gönne. Es erleichtert mich ja doch das es noch Menschen gibt die alternativ denken können. Wenn man zu jedem noch so sinnlosen Gesetz ja und amen sagt dann wacht man irgendwann in einer von Großmächten oder vom Kapital kontrollierten Dikatur als Sklave auf. Aber einige müssen wohl so eine Erfahrung selber machen scheint mir fast bevor sie es kapieren.

@Boesor
Was hast du eigentlich immer mit deinen Ausreden? Hier sucht niemand Ausreden sondern nur Gründe für Entwicklungen von gewissen Denk und Handelsweisen


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 24.05.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein! Warum auch!  
Wie kann man nur Raubkopien nicht als das sehen, was sie sind?

Illegal, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zu jedem noch so sinnlosen Gesetz ja und amen sagt dann wacht man irgendwann in einer von Großmächten oder vom Kapital kontrollierten Dikatur als Sklave auf.



Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher. Also, was schlägst du vor, um die "vom Kapital kontrollierte Diktatur" (huhu) abzuwenden? Freie Software für jeden? Oder gibts ne Einkommensgrenze? Ist der Schutz von Eigentum (in diesem fall geistiges Eigentum) ein sinnloses gesetz? Oder gilt das nur für Software, weil uns das hier so klasse auskommt.



> @Boesor
> Was hast du eigentlich immer mit deinen Ausreden? Hier sucht niemand Ausreden sondern nur Gründe für Enticklungen und Denkweisen



Und ein paar kleine gewissensberuhigungen sind zufällig mit dabei, wie?


----------



## Memphis11 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Entweder man nutzt solche raubkopien und denkt nicht weiter darüber nach oder man lässt es lieber ganz bleiben, aber sich das ganze irgendwie schön zu reden mit sprüchen wie schwarz weiß denken oder die kopien sind vllt gar kein verlust für die firmen halte ich für blödsinn


----------



## bloek123 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Also ich kann dieses Schwarz/Weiß-Denken einiger hier auch nicht  nachvollziehen. Es muss doch einleuchten, dass illegal und illegal zwei paar Schuhe sein können. Und selbstverständlich liegt da der Teufel im Detail; Die Handlung des Kopierens wird einfach nicht als Straftat wahrgenommen (aus Gründen die einige Vorredner schon zum Ausdruck gebracht haben). 
Cannabis ist auch gesetzlich verboten. Wenn sich die leute jetzt ein gramm Gras kaufen verursachen sie trotz nihct legalen Handelns keinen spürbaren/nachvollziehbaren Schaden. 
(Außer vielleicht geistigen an der eigenen Person, aber das ist ja bei einigen Spielen nicht anders) 

Ich würde weder eine noch die andere Personengruppe über einen nicht vorhandenen Kamm scheren und sie mit irgendwelchen "Räubern" , "Piraten" oder "Dieben" auf eine Stufe stellen weil ihre Handlungen ja die "Illegalität" gemein haben.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> @Boesor
> Was hast du eigentlich immer mit deinen Ausreden? Hier sucht niemand Ausreden sondern nur Gründe für Entwicklungen von gewissen Denk und Handelsweisen


Das ist doch wohl nicht dein Ernst?  
Du "bastelst dir die Welt, wie sie dir gefällt", würde ich dazu sagen.
Gründe für's Raubkopieren wurden schon genannt und die treffen auch zu.

Wenn ich kein Geld für Unterhaltungsmedien habe, kaufe ich sie mir nicht und besorge mir sowas auch nicht illegal. 
Es ist schön wenn du dem Hartz4-Empfänger oder *insert beliebigen "Bedürftigen" here* seine Raubkopie  gönnst, das macht es nicht plausibler, Raubkopien in irgendeiner Form gut zu heißen.


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sie sind illegal... da kann man nix dran ändern, trotzdem versuche ich dich wenigstens mal die möglichkeit sehen zu lassen dass nicht jeder kleine Schüler ein schwerverbrecher ist, wohingegen "dauerdownloader" nicht unbedingt mit irgendwelchen ausreden daherkommen sollten...

Und bei solchen leuten die nur noch Nach regeln denken, die auch nur von Menschen festgesetzt wurden... auch menschen können sich irren, und auch wenn ein Gesetz vor 50 Jahren mal wichtig war, bzw so gereicht hat heißt das nicht, dass dieses sich heutzutage hält...
bei manchen themen sollte man sich vielleicht seine eigene Meinung bilden, und nicht nur leuten nachplappern... aber was red ich da, du wirst mir gleich sowieso mit "illegal illegal illegal" kommen... Ich weis das ist illegal ist, es ist gut, du willst mich nicht verstehen... um ein Bibelzitat aus dem religionsuntericht zu nehmen:"Ich kann dir die Tür zeigen, doch hindurchgehen musst du selbst"... anscheinend bleibst du lieber im gemütlichen käfig... 
kann ich nix machen...
Liebe Grüße
Fabian


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei solchen leuten die nur noch Nach regeln denken, die auch nur von Menschen festgesetzt wurden... auch menschen können sich irren, und auch wenn ein Gesetzt vor 50 Jahren mal wichtig war, bzw so gereicht hat heißt das nicht, dass dieses sich heutzutage hält...
> bei manchen themen sollte man sich vielleicht seine eigene Meinung bilden, und nicht nur leuten nachplappern... aber was red ich da, du wirst mir gleich sowieso mit "illegal illegal illegal" kommen... Ich weis das ist illegal ist, es ist gut, du willst mich nicht verstehen... um ein Bibelzitat aus dem religionsuntericht zu nehmen:"Ich kann dir die Tür zeigen, doch hindurchgehen musst du selbst"... anscheinend bleibst du lieber im gemütlichen käfig...
> kann ich nix machen...
> Liebe Grüße
> Fabian



na dann erzähl doch mal. 
wer also nach Gesetzen lebt "bleibt lieber im Käfig" und wer schön raubkopiert rebelliert nur gegen ein sinnloses Gesetz? oder wie darf das verstanden werden?

Ist Software für dich ein Allgemeingut, das nicht als geistiges Eigentum der "Erfinder" geschützt werden sollte?


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher. Also, was schlägst du vor, um die "vom Kapital kontrollierte Diktatur" (huhu) abzuwenden? Freie Software für jeden? Oder gibts ne Einkommensgrenze? Ist der Schutz von Eigentum (in diesem fall geistiges Eigentum) ein sinnloses gesetz? Oder gilt das nur für Software, weil uns das hier so klasse auskommt.



Nun schwierige Sache nicht wahr? Ich sehe einfach im Bezug auf geistiges Eigentum verbunden mit dem Einzug des Breitband Internets die Notwendigkeit zu neuen Regelungen. Eine Pauschale für geistiges Eigentum die von jedem DSL Benutzer entrichtet wird ist zwar ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, ist aber wohl auch ziemlich schwer umzusetzen. Wer würde dann noch CD´s kaufen? Richtig, so gut wie keiner. Und wie sollen dann die Gelder für die hohen Entwicklungskosten mancher Filme, Spiele auf die Industrie verteilt werden? Ne das kann keine Lösung sein. 
Eigentlich bin ich davon überzeugt, dass an dem jetzigen System nichts wirklich verändert und modifiziert werden kann damit es besser wird. Dazu sind die Fronten zwischen Reich und Arm bereits viel zu sehr verhärtet. Ich denke das System hat keine Fehler, denn es ist der Fehler selbst. 
Ich habe keine funktionierende Lösung parat weder für eine neue Urheberrechtsverordnung, noch für ein neues System. Aber das wär auch ein bisschen zu viel verlangt für einen Industriekaufmann   



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein paar kleine gewissensberuhigungen sind zufällig mit dabei, wie?



Nein keine Gewissensberuhigungen, eher einfach die Suche nach den Beweggründen für das Handeln. Es ist doch ganz klar das die Fronten zwischen den "Großen" und den "Kleinen" angespannt sind. Und ich kenne selbst ein paar Leute, welche einfach aus Prinzip alles Downloaden nur um den "reichen" eins auszuwischen. Ich heisse das nicht gut, kann es aber verstehen, wenn man als jahrelanger Geringverdiener einem Reichen seinen neuen Ferrari und die neue Villa einfach nicht mehr gönnt und von seiner wenigen Kohle auch noch mitfinanzieren will, da sich diese Leute auch meistens an den armen Bereichern durch Dumpinglöhne etc.


----------



## Goddess (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Eigentlich wäre die Diskussion um die illegale Kopie von Sims 3 unnötig. Es handelt sich hier ganz offensichtlich um die, mit SecuROM v7 geschützte, Download-Version. Daraus könnte EA in zweierlei Hinsicht nutzen ziehen, und den _schaden_ eingrenzen, wenn sie schlau vorgehen. 

Von Securom V7 geschützten Spielen ist bekannt, das sie für 24h angetestet werden können, wonach aber zwingend die Eingabe einer Seriennummer und eine Aktivierung erfolgen muß, um das Produkt darüber hinaus spielen zu können. Es würde sich auch niemand dadurch strafbar machen, sich eine Kopie davon herunterzuladen, wenn nicht ein Crack benutzt oder eine Seriennummer eingegeben wird, um den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln. Damit wäre zwar der Zweck einer illegalen Kopie verfehlt, die Benutzer aber auf der sicheren Seite. 

EA könnte die Situation dadurch retten, das sie die Downloader nicht kriminalisiert, sondern ihnen das Angebot unterbreitet, einen Key zu kaufen. Gleichzeitig ließe sich damit die These unter Beweis stellen, ob die Downloader ein Spiel tatsächlich kaufen, nachdem sie aus welchem Grund auch immer das Spiel heruntergeladen und _getestet_ haben. Im Verlauf dieser Diskussion wurden ja auch schon verschiedene Gründe dafür genannt, warum ein Spiel aus Tauschbörsen bezogen wurde, anstatt es zu kaufen.

Ascaron hat es bei Sacred 2 zum Beispiel so gemacht. Ob dies so erfolgreich war, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen. Ich habe nur das _Angebot_ genutzt, Sacred 2 als torrent heruntergeladen, und es 24h lang getestet. Mein Grund es zu testen, lag zum einen darin, weil ich wissen wollte, wie sich SecuROM v7 auswirkt. Andererseits habe ich es gemacht, weil ich sehen wollte, ob im Vergleich zur Demo, die Vollversion bei mir laufen würde. Sie tat es, allerdings kam ein Kauf für mich nicht Infrage, wegen SecuROM v7, und den damit einhergehenden Einschränkungen. Ein Spiel kann auf einem PC nur unter einem Account gestartet werden, bei jedem weiteren Account auf dem selben PC, muß eine Aktivierung verbraten werden, um nur eine zu nennen. Mit PE-Explorer habe ich mir auch einige weitere, weitaus gravierendere Nachteile gefunden, die mich in meiner generellen Ablehnung gegenüber SecuROM v7 bestärkten. Der Kopierschutz, oder viel eher diese restriktive DRM-Maßnahme, war es auch, die mich zum Nichtkauf bewogen haben. 

SecuROM v7 ist also Segen und Fluch zugleich. Es könnte sinnvoll eingesetzt werden, um die Vollversion eines Spieles begrenzt lauffähig zu halten, auch über 24h Stunden hinaus. So kann es auch im Internet beliebig verfielfältigt werden, ohne das sich jemand damit strafbar machen würde. Dann können Spieler, die von sich behaupten, ich lade ein Spiel nur deshalb herunter, weil ich sehen will, ob es bei mir läuft, ob es Bugs beinhaltet, um es anzutesten, ihre Aussagen unter Beweis stellen. Oftmals sind das nämlich nur ausflüchte dafür, um das eigene Gewissen zu beruhigen. 

Bei Sims 3 könnte EA also noch etwas retten, und den Fluch der illegalen Kopie, in einen Segen verwandeln. Jammern, und sich zu Ärgern, wird ihnen jedenfalls nicht weiterhelfen, denn das Kind ist schon in den Brunnen gefallen.


----------



## Boesor (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein keine Gewissensberuhigungen, eher einfach die Suche nach den Beweggründen für das Handeln. Es ist doch ganz klar das die Fronten zwischen den "Großen" und den "Kleinen" angespannt sind. Und ich kenne selbst ein paar Leute, welche einfach aus Prinzip alles Downloaden nur um den "reichen" eins auszuwischen. Ich heisse das nicht gut, kann es aber verstehen, wenn man als jahrelanger Geringverdiener einem Reichen seinen neuen Ferrari und die neue Villa einfach nicht mehr gönnt und von seiner wenigen Kohle auch noch mitfinanzieren will, da sich diese Leute auch meistens an den armen Bereichern durch Dumpinglöhne etc.



Ok, also dazu fällt mir jetzt gar nichts mehr ein. 
Da bleibt uns wohl nur die Rebellion durch Softwarepiraterie, vielleicht schaffen wir es ja so die Diktatur der fiesen reichen und somit unser eigenes Sklaventum zu beenden.

Ich bin urlaubsreif.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Goddess am 24.05.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> viel text


Microsoft hat so ein system im asiatischen raum, wer umsteigen will von kopie auf original bekommts billiger


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du, es geht nicht um die Notwendigkeit eines Spiels, es geht um das Produkt dass beim Verkauf vollständig und beinahe fehlerfrei sein sollte.


Was du nicht von PC-Spielen verlangen kannst, da sie unmöglich auf allen möglichen Konfigurationen der heutigen PC-Technik laufen werden.

Ich bin aber auch der Ansicht, das PC-Spiele möglichst bugfrei ab Release sein sollten.



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die PC Speiele Magazine/ Internetseiten sind ja die einzigen Möglichkeit für Spieler sich über Spiele zu informieren, oder habe ich da was verpasst?


Ja, hast du.  
Du kommunizierst gerade über ein Internetforum mit Spielebegeisterten aus ganz Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz.  
Wenn du dich blind auf ein Spielemagazin verlässt, wirst du halt manchmal enttäuscht.
Das dürfte dir hier nicht passieren, da hier Spieler mit der Verkaufsversion von Spielen Erfahrung sammeln bzw. preisgeben und nicht mit einem Testmuster einer Spielezeitschrift.  



			
				hirohito am 24.05.2009 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht gesagt, sie dürfen ihre Produkte nicht schützen, das sollten sie sogar. Nur, ist es nötig Millionenbeträge zu verschwenden?


Um mein Produkt vor illegaler Vervielfältigung zu schützen, wäre mir als Schaffer und Vertreiber meines Produktes womöglich jedes Mittel Recht. Solange die Kunden mitmachen.
Und wenn es Millionenbeiträge sind, warum nicht?


----------



## Worrel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> *seufz*... vernünftiges denken ist doch auch nicht einfach oder?
> naja, ich bereite mich schon mal aufs 4te Reich vor wenn wirklich so viele so denken... ich mein wenn das gesetz sagen wird dass uns die weltherrschaft zusteht kann man das ja schlecht ignorieren >.<


1. mir die Fähigkeit des vernünftigen Denkens absprechen wollen.
2. völlig zusammenhanglos irgendwas vom "4. Reich" posten  
3. irgendeinen imaginären Gesetzesteil ansprechen, in dem das Recht auf die Weltherrschaft postuliert sei.... WTF ?!

So ein Posting kann ich leider nicht ernstnehmen. Du kannst es aber gerne nochmal mit nachvollziehbaren Fakten und Argumentationsketten erneut versuchen.


Fakt ist immer noch: 
Wer sich eine Raubkopie beschafft und nutzt, verstößt gegen das Urheberrecht. 

Daß es andere Leute gibt, die "schlimmer" gegen das Gesetz verstoßen, ändert nichts das Geringste daran.
Schließlich ist zB. das Verstümmeln anderer Menschen ja auch nicht "legaler", nur weil es auch Leute gibt, die andere Menschen ganz umbringen.


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 24.05.2009 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich ist zB. das Verstümmeln anderer Menschen ja auch nicht "legaler", nur weil es auch Leute gibt, die andere Menschen ganz umbringen.


Ups. Hättest du ja auch mal früher sagen können.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				bloek123 am 24.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde weder eine noch die andere Personengruppe über einen nicht vorhandenen Kamm scheren und sie mit irgendwelchen "Räubern" , "Piraten" oder "Dieben" auf eine Stufe stellen weil ihre Handlungen ja die "Illegalität" gemein haben.


Ich nenne einen Raubkopierer einfach Raubkopierer. Mir ist egal, ob er damit einverstanden ist oder nicht. Dem ist ja auch egal, ob jemand durch sein Handeln "Schaden" nimmt oder nicht entlohnt wird. Es sind Diebe geistigen Eigentums.


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich wollte doch damit lediglich gewisse Handlungs und Denkweisen von Leuten erklären und nicht einen neuen Weg aufzeigen wie man aus dem Tigerkapitalismus rauskommt 
 

Nur weil du gewisse Denkweisen von anderen Leuten nicht nachvollziehen kannst, heisst das nicht das diese absolut falsch und unmoralisch sind. Das Problem ist ja auch der Point of View. Als Spielehersteller würde ich auch über die Raubkopierer schimpfen...als Normalverdiener schimpfe ich über die Preise und die Qualität der Software. Diese Sachen gilt es eben miteinander zu vereinbaren, und das ist mit dem jetzigen System eben nicht möglich.


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 24.05.2009 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm... du hast recht, ich hab wahrscheinlich in der "hitze des gefechts der diskussion" zu hastig, bzw falsch argumentiert.
Ich wollte damit darauf hinweisen, dass es zwar momentan einfach nur illegal ist, ich aber dafür währe die gesetze entsprechend zu ändern, sodass dort unterschiede sind... so wäre zb einmaliges erwischen vllt noch mit nem bösen brief zu tolerieren, falls danach aber nochmal was passieren sollte dass diese Strafen ansteigen.
Ich weis selbst noch nicht genau was alles geändert werden sollte, aber auf jeden Fall ist die jetzige gesetzeslage nicht genau genug.

Das mit dem 4ten reich hatte ich irgendwie so gemeint, dass wenn ein gesetz unsinnig, oder unvollständig ist, man dieses vielleicht ändern sollte...
der vergleich hinkt irgendwie... ich such mal ein besseres beispiel


----------



## N-o-x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 19:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Was du nicht von PC-Spielen verlangen kannst, da sie unmöglich auf allen möglichen Konfigurationen der heutigen PC-Technik laufen werden.


Kennst du Standards wie Direct X? Was meinst du wohl welchen Sinn die haben?

Einige hier scheinen echt zu glauben für jede Grafikkarte wird von den Softwareentwicklern eigener Code geschrieben.

Und was meinst du mit "heutiger PC Technik"? So wenig verschiedene Hardware und Schnittstellen wie heute gab's noch nie. Schonmal was von VIA, Cyrix, 3Dfx, SIS, Matrox, Aureal 3D, Glide, OpenGL, Softwarerendering etc. gehört?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]  trotzdem versuche ich dich wenigstens mal die möglichkeit sehen zu lassen dass nicht jeder kleine Schüler ein schwerverbrecher ist, wohingegen "dauerdownloader" nicht unbedingt mit irgendwelchen ausreden daherkommen sollten...


Dem kleinen Schüler sollte nur "bewußt" gemacht werden, dass ne Raubkopie nunmal das ist was es ist - illegal. Denn die Gefahr besteht, das der "kleine Schüler" irgendwann selbst zum "Dauerdownloader" wird - die Gewohnheit und so.  



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Und bei solchen leuten die nur noch Nach regeln denken, die auch nur von Menschen festgesetzt wurden... auch menschen können sich irren, und auch wenn ein Gesetz vor 50 Jahren mal wichtig war, bzw so gereicht hat heißt das nicht, dass dieses sich heutzutage hält...


Ja genau. Gesetze sind da, damit man sie bricht, oder wie?  



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> bei manchen themen sollte man sich vielleicht seine eigene Meinung bilden, und nicht nur leuten nachplappern...


Das hab ich, da kannst du dir sicher sein.  

Das selbe könnte ich dich auch fragen, finde es aber unter der Gürtellinie, anderen ihre Diskussionskompetenz abzusprechen.  



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> aber was red ich da, du wirst mir gleich sowieso mit "illegal illegal illegal" kommen... Ich weis das ist illegal ist, es ist gut, du willst mich nicht verstehen... um ein Bibelzitat aus dem religionsuntericht zu nehmen:"Ich kann dir die Tür zeigen, doch hindurchgehen musst du selbst"... anscheinend bleibst du lieber im gemütlichen käfig...
> kann ich nix machen...
> Liebe Grüße
> Fabian


Du solltest mal lieber an deinen Bibelzitaten feilen, die passen irgendwie hier nicht her, zumindest fühle ich mich dadurch nicht angesprochen.
Wenn du dann noch auf Postings mit Bezug eingehst, würde sogar eine Diskussion dabei herauskommen.


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kleinen Schüler sollte nur "bewußt" gemacht werden, dass ne Raubkopie nunmal das ist was es ist - illegal. Denn die Gefahr besteht, das der "kleine Schüler" irgendwann selbst zum "Dauerdownloader" wird - die Gewohnheit und so.
> 
> [...]
> Ja genau. Gesetze sind da, damit man sie bricht, oder wie?
> ...



Wenn man es dem kleinen Schüler bewusst machen könnte, wäre dieses schoneinmal eine gute idee.
Nur wie willst du dieses Tun... die Eltern wissen größtenteils einfach nicht was ihre kinder tun, daher müsste die Politik eingreifen. Das meinte ich mit entsprechenden Gesetzen.
Zudem wäre es hilfreich wenn sich Spieleentwickler und Spieler näher kommen würden, und jede seite einen Kompromiss eingeht.Wenn zum beispiel die preise auf die schüler "angepasst" würden, währenddessen die schüler eben lernen dass downloaden "böse" ist.
Ich glaube wenn die schüler die preise sehen, und dann die "hohen" entwickler, welche sozusagen auf sie herabsehen, teure spiele verkaufen, auf die die schüler wochenlang sparen, und diese dann teils miserable qualität sind(es gibt auch gute spiele, aber die schlechten bleiben meißt im gedächnis hängen, weil man sich über das verlorene geld ärgert.

Ich sage nicht dass die downloader im recht sind, ich sage nur dass man das unrecht differenzieren sollte, damit nicht eine einfache "weiß/schwarz" sicht ensteht...

Und danke dass du mich net unter der gürtellinie angreifst 

Ich denke dieses mal habe ich bezug genommen oder?
Liebe Grüße, und danke fürs "runterholen"
Fabian


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du Standards wie Direct X? Was meinst du wohl welchen Sinn die haben?


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  

btw: DirectX stellt Vorgaben / Richtlinien, an die sich Hardwarehersteller halten sollen, damit so wenig wie möglich Inkompatibilitäten zwischen Hardware und Software auftreten.
So in etwa.  


			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Einige hier scheinen echt zu glauben für jede Grafikkarte wird von den Softwareentwicklern eigener Code geschrieben.


Schön, das du mir Sachen unterstellst, die ich nie geschrieben habe.  



			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Und was meinst du mit "heutiger PC Technik"? So wenig verschiedene Hardware und Schnittstellen wie heute gab's noch nie.


Trotzdem gibt es zig unterschiedliche Mainboards, Prozessoren, Netzteile, Soundkarten und andere Peripherie, welche im Zusammenhang mit Software Probleme verursacht.



			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Schonmal was von VIA, Cyrix, 3Dfx, SIS, Matrox, Aureal 3D, Glide, OpenGL, Softwarerendering etc. gehört?


Schon mal was von Arroganz gehört? 
Du haust hier ein paar Namen von zum Teil nicht mehr existenten Hardwareherstellern (3Dfx) oder Grafikschnittstellen (Glide) heraus und denkst ich wäre beeindruckt, oder wie?

Du solltest zur Beruhigung ne Tasse Tee trinken, ich empfehle Kamille.


----------



## bloek123 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 19:40 schrieb:
			
		

> bloek123 am 24.05.2009 19:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wenn das alles so einfach wäre mit dem geistigen Eigentum. Von Musikkasetten durfte man noch kopien zum privaten Gebrauch machen. Seit CD nurnoch selten und seit DVD garnicht. Dennoch darf ich Musikstücke im TV, Radio oder sonstwo aufzeichnen und privat "verbreiten". 
Software kann ich mir in Videotheken ausleihen, ob ich das jetzt darf oder nicht, da gehen die Meinungen anscheinend auseinander. 

Ein Freund kauft sich ein Spiel und ich und 4 weitere spielen es auf seinem PC. Ich habe es nicht gekauft, nutze es aber trotzdem. Illegal? Nein.

Ich teile mir mit 5 Freunden preislich ein Spiel. Damit habe ich es ja bezahlt, dürfen es alle bei sich daheim installieren und spielen? Nein. Und wenn wir reihum tauschen und nicht gleichzeitig spielen? Nein, anscheinend haben wir nur eine Lizenz zur Nutzung durch eine Einzelperson erworben, pech gehabt. Hey aber immerhin können wir es bei einer Person installieren und alle dort durchspielen. Paradox.

Nagut, anscheinend gilt die Lizenz nicht für Personen die zocken, sondern für den Rechner auf dem die Software installiert ist. Ich stell mir grad eine ABBA CD vor die man zwar überall hören kann, aber nur solange man seine Anlage mitschleppt.

Ich will damit nur sagen: solange nicht wirklich definiert ist, WAS man im Falle des geistigen Eigentums überhaupt erwirbt und was nicht, und wo der Unterschied zwischen Programmcode, Noten oder Buchstaben liegt, bleibt es meiner Meinung nach verdammt schwierig mit den "Raubkopierer-Keulen" und dem Diebstalvorwurf allgemeingültig um sich zu hauen.

Ps: und nein, ich möchte hier niemandens Gewissen beruhigen, lade keine Spiele aus dem Netz und heiße das auch nicht gut. und ich will auch kein 4. Reich ausrufen. 

Pps: Hier hat vorhin jemand zum Thema Illegalität gesagt, dass es keinen unterschied macht ob jemand einen Menschen "nur" verstümmelt oder ganz tötet, beides ist illegal obwohl subjektiv wohl unterschiedlich schlimm. 
Um das mal auf die Aussage, die ich hier versuche zu machen, anzuwenden:
Angenommen es wäre erlaubt einzelne Gliedmaßen abzutrennen, aber nur bis zur höchstzahl von 3, ansonsten würde es sich um illegale verstümmelung handeln. Weiterhin darf man menschen töten, aber nur wenn weniger als 10, aber mehr als 3 Täter beteiligt sind und /oder eine Verstümmelung im letzten Jahr nicht stattgefunden hat oder das Abtrennen einer und oder zwei Gliedmaßen noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen wurde.
... Dann sollte man sich nicht wundern wenn das Unrechtsbewusstsein der Bevölkerung in diesen Belangen alles als Grauzone wahrnimmt und eine gewisse Gleichgültigkeit gegenüber dem Verstümmeln/Töten ansich herrscht.


----------



## thefabian (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				bloek123 am 24.05.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> und ich will auch kein 4. Reich ausrufen.


>.<
Okok, ich weis das das falsch war das zu sagen... ich hab damit einen Fehler gemacht, ich sehs ja ein -.-
sollte ich eigentlich auch weiter oben geschrieben haben... ansonsten stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## RonTaboga (24. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Hier noch was passendes zur Wahrheit über die Contentmafia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du verwechselst Privatkopie (du hast das Original und darfst es an andere NAHE Freunde und auch Verwandte kopieren, bzw. nochmal für dich selbst) mit Raubkopie (bekommt man von unbekannten leuten. Also von Server X von irgend einer Person oder von IP Y von irgend einer Person die man nicht kennt/oder eben einem Verkäufer der Kopien verkauft).



			
				TheChicky am 24.05.2009 18:53 schrieb:
			
		

> In einer Gesellschaft, wo die Gier und fehlendes Unrechtsbewusstsein der "Großen" grade für die größte Wirtschaftskrise der Nachkriegszeit gesorgt hat und die Verantwortlichen scheinbar nix daraus lernen, sollte es uns eigentlich nicht wundern, wenn es ihnen die "Kleinen" Leute mit ihren begrenzten Möglichkeiten mittels Raubkopien gleichtun, oder? Wie der Herr, so s'Gscherr!


Klar. Wenn dich die Bank bescheißt sind die Firmen/Entwickler von Spielen schuld - vieleicht sogar auch noch dein Nachbar. Eher die Banken und die Politiker die das noch erlauben und jetzt noch Geld von dir verlangen um den Verlust der Banken welche sie mit deinem Geld gemacht haben auch noch wieder zurückzuzahlen.

Deshalb auch : Geht wählen.... es gibt so viele andere Parteien (auch noch mehr als CDU/CSU, SPD, Grün, FDP etc. .... http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kategorieeutsche_Partei einfach mal Informieren welche Parteien welche "Ziele" haben und zu einem am besten passen.)



			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du Standards wie Direct X? Was meinst du wohl welchen Sinn die haben?
> 
> Und was meinst du mit "heutiger PC Technik"? So wenig verschiedene Hardware und Schnittstellen wie heute gab's noch nie. Schonmal was von VIA, Cyrix, 3Dfx, SIS, Matrox, Aureal 3D, Glide, OpenGL, Softwarerendering etc. gehört?


VIA gibts immernoch und OpenGL (am 24. März 2009 wurden die OpenGL 3.1 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht) erst recht (leider viel zu selten in Spielen benützt)


----------



## N-o-x (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				thefabian am 24.05.2009 18:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand mit 38 jedes Spiel was irgendwie rauskommt downloaded und an Kinder verkauft, ist dieser vom logischen denken her "schuldiger" als der 18 Jährige schüler, der zb von seinen freunden gefragt wird ob er dieses haben will, bzw einfach sein Geld lieber für wichtigeres ausgibt, da er halt keine 200 Euro für Spiele hat.


Richtig. Und nach deutschem Recht werden diese beiden Fälle auch unterschiedlich hart sanktioniert. Für die "Raubkopierer sind (alle) Verbrecher" Kampagne kann ja z.B. das deutsche Rechtssystem erstmal nichts.



			
				Freakless08 am 24.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Du verwechselst Privatkopie (du hast das Original und darfst es an andere NAHE Freunde und auch Verwandte kopieren, bzw. nochmal für dich selbst) mit Raubkopie (bekommt man von unbekannten leuten. Also von Server X von irgend einer Person oder von IP Y von irgend einer Person die man nicht kennt/oder eben einem Verkäufer der Kopien verkauft).


Im Bereich Software gibt es in Deutschland kein Recht auf Privatkopie. Nur eine Sicherheitskopie ist unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt. Selbige darfst du aber nicht einfach an Freunde verteilen (das sagt ja schon der Name).



> VIA gibts immernoch und OpenGL (am 24. März 2009 wurden die OpenGL 3.1 Spezifikationen veröffentlicht) erst recht (leider viel zu selten in Spielen benützt)


Ja natürlich. Softwarerendering gibt's auch noch in GTA 4. Da macht auch alles der Prozessor (Scherz  ). 

Aber die genannten Namen spielen heute einfach keine Rolle mehr und im Fall von OpenGL meinte ich auch eher, dass es mal zusammen mit Glide und DX im selben Spiel unterstützt wurde. Heute unvorstellbar, dass ein Spiel zwei Schnittstellen unterstützt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 19:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DU kannst es dir schönreden wie du es magst, es bleibt einfach falsch und unmoralisch, etwas zu nutzen/spielen, was man nicht bezahlt hat (Verleih ausgenommen).
Der Akt der Rebellion gegen zu hohe Preise lässt sich moralisch durch Nicht-Erwerb bestreiten. Es aber dann dennoch zu nutzen... ja, da wird's illegal.
Da gibt's keine Grauzone. Sieh's ein.


----------



## bloek123 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 24.05.2009 22:33 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 24.05.2009 19:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm... bist du da nicht selber gerade in eine Grauzone hineingetappt? Wie ist das denn mit dem Verleih und den Lizenzen? Ich bin da vorsichtig geworden weil Spiel irgendwie nicht gleich Spiel ist. Solltest dir vielleicht auch nochmal Infos beschaffen was genau für Falsch und Unmoralisch zu halten ist. Weiß nämlich grad keiner so genau.
lg


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

unentgeltlicher verleih unter privatpersonen ist erlaubt


----------



## bloek123 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> unentgeltlicher verleih unter privatpersonen ist erlaubt



Laut Lizenzen in den EULA ist das Verleihen meist untersagt. Aber die haben hier ja anscheinend auch keine eindeutige rechtliche Gültigkeit. Von da her hast du wohl irgendwie recht.


----------



## Huskyboy (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				bloek123 am 24.05.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 22:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich haben sie nicht nur keine nicht eindeutige, sondern schlicht keine rechtsgültigkeit, dafür müsste die vor dem kauf einsehbar sein


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				N-o-x am 24.05.2009 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bereich Software gibt es in Deutschland kein Recht auf Privatkopie. Nur eine Sicherheitskopie ist unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen erlaubt.


Hm... stimmt.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 24.05.2009 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 24.05.2009 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was bitte für Ausreden? Ich versuche Gründe für eine Entwicklung darzulegen. Wenn dich mögliche Ursachen des Raubkopierproblems nicht intressieren, wirst du auch niemals eine Lösung dafür finden. Dein ewiges "Raubkopien sind doll böse" wird jedenfalls bestimmt keinen zur Räson bringen.


----------



## Heldon (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Das ist der größte Witz aller Zeiten. Raubkopien werden weder etwas am Kapitalismus ändern noch an der Finanzkrise oder Herrn Ackermann - es wird nicht einmal etwas an EA ändern, außer dass ein noch strengeres DRM eingeführt wird. Eure Ausreden für illegales Handeln sind lächerlich. Ihr werdet nicht zu Robin Hood wenn Ihr aus Geiz das Gesetz brecht. Denn damit wird auch niemandem geholfen. Es ist wie immer: ganz gewöhnliche Verbrecher versuchen krampfhaft, ihr verwerfliches Tun zu rechtfertigen. *gähn*


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 09:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 24.05.2009 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darum geht es ihm doch überhaupt nicht. Es geht ihm ( und auch mir sowie anderen in diesen Thread ) darum, den Leuten aufzuzeigen das es eben nicht "in Ordnung" ist, "mal eben so ein Image zu laden".

Es geht darum, dass man gg. die Leute redet, die eh der Meinung sind, das es überhaupt nichts ausmacht, wenn sie mal eben schnell was kopieren. Sie schaden ja keinem damit.

Wir reden hier nicht über eine Höhe des Schadens oder von Quoten, die können wir hier im Forum der PCG doch überhaupt nicht wissen oder gar errechnen.

Uns geht es nur darum die Leute zu sensibilisieren, dass es unser aller Hobby ist, was irgendwann von dir Hunde geht.

Das mir, als jemand der aus der Wirtschaft kommt, der Kragen platzt wenn sich Leute hinstellen und meinen, es sei absolut unerheblich wie teuer ein Spiel in der Entwicklung war, er fordert einen Preis von 30 EUR "dann klappts auch mit den Verkäufen", steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Solche Leute haben schlicht keinen 'Weitblick' was wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen oder gar Kompetenz betrifft, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Freakless08 am 24.05.2009 21:34 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 24.05.2009 18:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es spielt keine Rolle, wer Schuld ist. Es geht hier um Vorbildfunktionen und Unrechtsbewusstsein. Und wenn der Kleine Mann sieht, dass die Großen weder Vorbild sind, noch Unrechtsbewusstsein haben, sondern sich unter den Nagel reißen, was geht - dann wird er es ihnen nachmachen, ganz einfach. Auf seine Weise und mit seinen begrenzten Möglichkeiten. Den Großen schert es nicht, wen er dabei schädigt, also schert es den Kleinen auch nicht. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass die Großen ungleich mehr Schaden für die Allgemeinheit anrichten können als die Kleinen, wie man gerade sieht.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Heldon am 25.05.2009 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der größte Witz aller Zeiten. Raubkopien werden weder etwas am Kapitalismus ändern noch an der Finanzkrise oder Herrn Ackermann - es wird nicht einmal etwas an EA ändern, außer dass ein noch strengeres DRM eingeführt wird. Eure Ausreden für illegales Handeln sind lächerlich. Ihr werdet nicht zu Robin Hood wenn Ihr aus Geiz das Gesetz brecht. Denn damit wird auch niemandem geholfen. Es ist wie immer: ganz gewöhnliche Verbrecher versuchen krampfhaft, ihr verwerfliches Tun zu rechtfertigen. *gähn*



Deine Annahme, dass Raubkopierer irgendwas verändern wollen, ist völlig daneben. Sie wollen gar nichts verändern, sondern ein Stück vom Wohlstands-Kuchen abhaben. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und von wem lernen sie dieses Verhalten wohl? Na?


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und von wem lernen sie dieses Verhalten wohl? Na?




von der grossen masse.
was beinahe jeder macht und noch dazu dermassen leicht zu bewerkstelligen ist, das kann ja eigentlich gar nicht _so wirklich_ verboten sein.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Uns geht es nur darum die Leute zu sensibilisieren, dass es unser aller Hobby ist, was irgendwann von dir Hunde geht.



Deine Schwarzmalerei in Ehren, aber die Gamesbranche wächst und es werden soviele Spiele veröffentlicht wie nie zuvor. Das Argument wird bei keinem Raubkopierer ziehen.


----------



## RonTaboga (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich weiss echt nicht warum hier immer die Moralapostel denken, das "wir" Alternativdenkende Raubkopien schönigen, rechtfertigen und verteidigen wollen. 
Wir zeigen nur gewisse Entwicklungen in der Gesellschaft dar, welche nun mal ihre festen und begründbaren Ursachen haben, und "wir" argumentieren eben auf einer neutralen Ebene, ohne irgendwelche sinnlosen Paragraphen im Hinterkopf welche einem bspw. verbieten, auf ein Original Spiel einen Crack draufzuhauen.

Ich habe nie bestritten das es illegal ist, ich habe einfach immer nur die Sache nüchtern aus der Position betrachten, wo sie sich gesellschaftlich und moralisch im Moment befindet. Der Urheberrechtsparagraph interessiert die Sauger nicht die Bohne, zumal sie kaum erwischt werden können. Die Sache muss man anders angehen als mit blöden 5 Jahre Knast spots und Abmahungen.

Bspw. habe ich mir 2007 NFS Pro Street gekauft. Es war echt grottig...ich habe die 45 € echt in den Sand gesetzt. Nun wollte ich letztes Jahr NFS Undercover evtl. kaufen, da es aber keine Demo gab, hab ich es mir "alternativ" geholt und festgestellt das es besch.... ist und gleich nach 1 Tag wieder gelöscht. Nun es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für mein Handeln bzw. auch nichts, was die Tat entfernt zu einer legalen Tat umwandeln könnte.
Aber nachvollziehbar ist es schon in gewissem Maße, zumal die Tests auch in der PCGames nicht annährend die Wahrheit über das Spiel berichtet haben (80% Wertung).

Deswegen nochmal keiner will hier was rechtfertigen, nur Gründe und Entwicklungen aufzeigen welchen zu bestimmten Konsequenzen und Sachverhalten führen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.05.2009 09:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht auch nicht darum die 'knallharten' Kopierer zu bekehren oder zu überzeugen, dieses Klientel wird wahrscheinlich Spiele noch raubkopieren wenn sie ~20 EUR Neu kosten würden.

Es geht darum die Leute zu erreichen, die mal eben so im vorbeigehen ein Spiel laden oder sich keinen Kopf darum machen.

Des Weiteren, wo wächst die Spielebranche bitte? Es mag zwar sein, dass mehr Umsatz generiert wird, aber schlussendlich zählt der Gewinn, der unter dem Strich übrig bleibt. Schau dir einfach an, wieviele Entwickler in den letzten Wochen und Monaten die Hufe gestreckt haben und 'eben nicht mehr da sind'. Nur weil Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft etc. die Umsätze steigern (können), heißt es noch lange nicht, das es der Branche super toll geht.


----------



## Heldon (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Heldon am 25.05.2009 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Kommentar von RonTaboga hat sich gerade so angehört als ginge es doch darum. Die Polemik von wegen Wohlstands-Kuchen und was davon abhaben ist falsch und wird auch durch ständiges Wiederholen nicht richtiger. Menschen erschaffen etwas und haben ein Recht, für ihre Arbeitszeit bezahlt zu werden. Wer dieses ehrliche und faire Angebot nicht annimmt der soll eben das Produkt nicht nutzen. Wer es dann stiehlt handelt falsch. Zum Glück gelten außer in der Steuerpolitik immer noch gleiche Rechte für "arme" und "reiche". Wobei ich hier anmerken will: wer in Deutschland einen PC sein eigen nennt der "Die Sims 3" zum Laufen bekommt, den kann man wohl kaum als "arm" bezeichnen. Wir reden hier nicht von Menschen die im Supermarkt klauen weil sie nix zu essen haben. Also bitte den Ball flach halten.
Deine Einstellung zu den Verursachern der Finanzkrise ist eine subjektive Meinung und sollte nicht zu solch wagemutigen Vergleichen herhalten. Meine Meinung ist eine Andere.
Im Übrigen solltest Du vielleicht einmal einen VWL-Kurs besuchen. Es ist gesicherte Erkenntnis, dass Wirtschaft dynamisch ist; es gibt also innerhalb einer Volkswirtschaft keinen "Kuchen", von dem die einen den anderen was wegnehmen. Oder einfacher: wenn mein Chef Porsche fährt dann freue ich mich, denn dann fahre ich VW. Wenn mein Chef VW fährt, fahre ich Fahrrad. Und wenn mein Chef Rad fährt dann muss ich laufen. Also: besser der Chef fährt Porsche.


----------



## Memphis11 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich finde die erklärungsversuche das raubkopieren irgendeine illigale reaktion auf eine andere illigale aktion ist fast schon wieder lustig, seht her die wirtschaftskriese und was die mit uns gemacht haben, so lasset uns nun fleißg raubkopieren und uns den wohlstand zurückholen, und nun kommt der magische finger 1, 2, 3...biong


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss echt nicht warum hier immer die Moralapostel denken, das "wir" Alternativdenkende Raubkopien schönigen, rechtfertigen und verteidigen wollen.
> Wir zeigen nur gewisse Entwicklungen in der Gesellschaft dar, welche nun mal ihre festen und begründbaren Ursachen haben, und "wir" argumentieren eben auf einer neutralen Ebene, ohne irgendwelche sinnlosen Paragraphen im Hinterkopf welche einem bspw. verbieten, auf ein Original Spiel einen Crack draufzuhauen.


Du tust ja gerade so, als ob du damit, als 'Alternativdenkender" zur Elite gehörst.
Lass dir gesagt sein: das tust du nicht.   



> Bspw. habe ich mir 2007 NFS Pro Street gekauft. Es war echt grottig...ich habe die 45 € echt in den Sand gesetzt. Nun wollte ich letztes Jahr NFS Undercover evtl. kaufen, da es aber keine Demo gab, hab ich es mir "alternativ" geholt und festgestellt das es besch.... ist und gleich nach 1 Tag wieder gelöscht. Nun es gibt keine Rechtfertigung für mein Handeln bzw. auch nichts, was die Tat entfernt zu einer legalen Tat umwandeln könnte.
> Aber nachvollziehbar ist es schon in gewissem Maße.


Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt: selber schuld.
Es gibt mittlerweile zig tausende Internetseiten, Foren, Blogs und andere Quellen wo man Informationen beziehen kann. Wenn man nicht gleich am ersten Tag in den Laden rennt und das Spiel XYZ kauft, hat man nach kurzer Zeit handfeste Meinungen zur Verfügung.

Ein paar Tage später könnte man ohne Probleme abschätzen, dass dieser Teil einfach grottig ist. Genauso war es mit NfS : UC.

Da muss man sich keine 5GB großen Images laden und Zeit investieren, einfach ein wenig lesen und dir wird geholfen.

Weißt du was lustig ist? Ich hab noch nie einen Fehlkauf gemacht. D.h. ein Kauf wo ich mir dachte, boah, was für ein Schund. Im Normalfall warte ich einfach ein paar Tage und hab, wie oben erwähnt, genug Quellen von Meinungen, seien es nun professionelle wie von Magazinen oder 'handmade' von Leuten wie du und ich.



> Deswegen nochmal keiner will hier was rechtfertigen, nur Gründe und Entwicklungen aufzeigen welchen zu bestimmten Konsequenzen und Sachverhalten führen.


Es ist aber kein nachvollziehbarer Grund. Wie lange brauchst du um so ein Image zu saugen, drei Stunden? vier Stunden? Kenn mich mit .torrent Dateien nicht aus, aber wenn die Dateien neu sind, dauert es meiner Meinung nach eine Weile.

Eh dein Download fertig ist, gibts im Internet schon zehn Reviews zu diesem Spiel.  

Wie gesagt: das 'vorher testen weil es keine Demo gibt!!1' lass ich zu Zeiten der allgegenwärtigen Informationsbeschaffung nicht mehr gelten.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



> Deine Annahme, dass Raubkopierer irgendwas verändern wollen, ist völlig daneben. Sie wollen gar nichts verändern, sondern ein Stück vom Wohlstands-Kuchen abhaben. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und von wem lernen sie dieses Verhalten wohl? Na?



Das halte ich für ziemlich weit her geholt. 
Fakt ist einfach dass man so gut wie nicht erwischt wird und es sich "nur" um Daten handelt, nichts physisches. Man "vervielfältigt" ja nur und klaut das Gut nicht in dem Sinne, dass es beim anderen dann weg ist. Das es sich dabei genauso um einen Diebstahl handelt wie der Klau im Kaufhaus ist einfach bei den meisten noch nicht richtig durchgedrungen. 

Ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass Raubkopien so schädlich sind wie sie immer von der Industrie dargestellt werden. So lange man nicht weiss, wie viele der Raubkopierer sich das Spiel legal erworben hätten, wenn sie nicht die Möglichkeit des Raupkopierens gehabt hätten, sind die Meldungen über Verluste durch Raubkopien nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Yiggi (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Was für Drecksäcke ! @ Electronic Arts, ich kaufe mir das spiel auf jeden fall Original ! Schon aus dem Grund, weil ihr SecuRom nicht benutzt


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Bonkic am 25.05.2009 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kleinen sind ja die Große Masse. Und von wem lernts die Große Masse? Aber auch Unkenntnis spielt sicher eine Rolle: Wenn mir ein Freund eine DVD mit nem gesaugten Spiel oder Film gibt, macht dann nur er sich strafbar oder ich mich auch? Die Antwort auf diese Frage werden wohl sehr viele Leute nicht wissen. Oder ist es strafbar, dass man einige "Tschechei-Videos", die man in schlechter Qualität für ein paar Euro gekauft oder geschenkt bekommen hat, zu hause rumstehn hat? Letzteres ist geradezu ein Volksport geworden.


----------



## Worrel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 24.05.2009 19:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Unterstellungen bringen uns in der Diskussion nicht weiter.

N-o-x wollte lediglich darstellen, daß es damals (~1996) für Spielehersteller deutlich schwieriger war, für verschiedene Plattformen zu entwickeln, weil es eben noch keine Standards wie DirectX gab.

So gab es zB. zu *Tomb Raider* (1) ~ 5 Patches des Herstellers, die jeweils nur eine angepaßte Startdatei für Grafikkarten von Matrox, Voodoo, ATI, S3 ... enthielten.


----------



## RonTaboga (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Du tust ja gerade so, als ob du damit, als 'Alternativdenkender" zur Elite gehörst.
> Lass dir gesagt sein: das tust du nicht.



Ähhh....  ....ich denke absolut nicht das ich damit zur Elite gehöre oder über den Dinge stehe. Ich finde einfach das ich für mich mit dieser Denkweise besser klarkomme und mich mit dieser Denkweise besser identifizieren kann mehr nicht. Natürlich meine ich das dies die vernünftigere Sichtweise ist, aber das ist auch mein gutes Recht.



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn das jetzt hart klingt: selber schuld.
> Es gibt mittlerweile zig tausende Internetseiten, Foren, Blogs und andere Quellen wo man Informationen beziehen kann. Wenn man nicht gleich am ersten Tag in den Laden rennt und das Spiel XYZ kauft, hat man nach kurzer Zeit handfeste Meinungen zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ein paar Tage später könnte man ohne Probleme abschätzen, dass dieser Teil einfach grottig ist. Genauso war es mit NfS : UC.
> ...



Ja heute passiert mir das auch nicht mehr ich habe ja aus der Sache gelernt. Notfalls kann man ja auch Amazon.de oder Ciao.de aufschlagen und die Bewertungen begutachten. Obwohl bei DRM Spielen die Bewertungen dort wohl kaum neutral auf den Spielinhalt ausgerichtet sind.



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 10:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist aber kein nachvollziehbarer Grund. Wie lange brauchst du um so ein Image zu saugen, drei Stunden? vier Stunden? Kenn mich mit .torrent Dateien nicht aus, aber wenn die Dateien neu sind, dauert es meiner Meinung nach eine Weile.
> 
> Eh dein Download fertig ist, gibts im Internet schon zehn Reviews zu diesem Spiel.
> 
> Wie gesagt: das 'vorher testen weil es keine Demo gibt!!1' lass ich zu Zeiten der allgegenwärtigen Informationsbeschaffung nicht mehr gelten.



Nee nix Torrent, ist viel zu gefährlich. War schon damals mit Rapidshare meine ich. Hat so um die 5 Stunden gedauert dort ist der Speed ja immer Konstant und man verteilt nichts an andere. Man kann ja den PC auch über Tag wenn man auf Arbeit ist anlassen. Aber egal....

...ich meinte auf jedenfall mit nachvollziehbarer Grund nur das gewisse Beweggründe nachvollziehbar sind aber nicht in dem Sinne das es als ganze Tat nachvollziehbar für jeden ist.

Im übrigen bleibt es eine Tatsache das man sich nur mit einer Demo einen wirklichen Eindruck über ein Game verschaffen kann.



			
				anjuna80 am 25.05.2009 10:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Das halte ich für ziemlich weit her geholt.
> Fakt ist einfach dass man so gut wie nicht erwischt wird und es sich "nur" um Daten handelt, nichts physisches. Man "vervielfältigt" ja nur und klaut das Gut nicht in dem Sinne, dass es beim anderen dann weg ist. Das es sich dabei genauso um einen Diebstahl handelt wie der Klau im Kaufhaus ist einfach bei den meisten noch nicht richtig durchgedrungen.



Illegales Vervielfältigen von geistigem Eigentum ist auch juristisch kein Diebstahl, es ist eine Verletzung des Urherberrechts bzw. der Lizenzbestimmungen. Das haben auch schon viele Anwälte gesagt und die werden wohl in diesem Bereich schlauer sein als du   

_§ 242 Diebstahl
(1) Wer eine fremde *bewegliche* Sache einem anderen in der Absicht *wegnimmt*, die Sache sich oder einem Dritten rechtswidrig zuzueignen, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.
(2) Der Versuch ist strafbar._

Somit ist deine Aussage also schlicht und ergreifen völlig falsch.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Des Weiteren, wo wächst die Spielebranche bitte? Es mag zwar sein, dass mehr Umsatz generiert wird, aber schlussendlich zählt der Gewinn, der unter dem Strich übrig bleibt. Schau dir einfach an, wieviele Entwickler in den letzten Wochen und Monaten die Hufe gestreckt haben und 'eben nicht mehr da sind'. Nur weil Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft etc. die Umsätze steigern (können), heißt es noch lange nicht, das es der Branche super toll geht.



Aber diese Entwicklung findet überall in der Wirtschaft statt, wir haben eben eine weltweite Krise. Verglichen mit der Autobranche zB geht es der Gamesbranche geradezu super. Bankrotte Spielefirmen hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben, egal ob raubkopiert wird, oder nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 25.05.2009 10:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meinst du das ernsthaft? Pardon, aber so 'dämlich' kann niemand sein, dass er nicht weiß, das er etwas 'unrechtes' macht.

Also wenn man sein Gehirn nicht gerade komplett ausschaltet, dann bekommt man mit, das irgendwas nicht stimmen kann wen man Filme zum Bruchteil des Preis, mit miesem Cover und ggf. vor Kinostart bei einem Händler kaufen kann.

*Ich* kenn das lediglich aus Hongkong, da hast du auf den ersten Blick gesehen das es keine legale Kopie ist. Vorallem stand dort drauf, dass man diese VCD (!!) lediglich im Hohenheitsgebiet von Hongkong verwenden darf und nicht ausführen darf. 

Wie gesagt, Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht und alles auf die Unwissenheit zu schieben ist auch ein wenig an der Realität vorbei argumentiert. 

Soooo dumm ist die breite Masse nämlich nicht, dass sie nicht wissen, dass ihr handeln "nicht ganz legal ist".


----------



## Bonkic (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Und von wem lernts die Große Masse?




die musste das von niemandem lernen.
ein paar haben damit angefangen und viele haben nachgezogen.
in diesem bereich hat sich, verständlicherweise freilich, niemals ein unrechtsbewusstsein herausgebildet. 
hier wird ja grad so getan, als wären "raubkopien" ein phänomen der neuzeit ), aber wir wissen doch alle, dass dem nicht so ist ( ok- seit es das internet gibt, ist die dimension wohl eine andere).

etwas, was man nicht anfassen kann, das hat für viele keine messbaren "wert"- ganz simpel und nur menschlich.
die industrie und vermutlich auch der staat haben es versäumt ein solches herauszubilden und ich bezweifele, dass man das noch nachholen kann.

ein wichtiger punkt, ich erwähnte es bereits, ist, dass es schlichtweg zu simpel ist, an "raubkopien" (egal ob spiele/ filme/ musik etc) zu kommen bzw diese lauffähig zu machen.

wie ernst kann es denn den verlegern mit dem produktschutz sein, wenn es in den meisten (?) fällen immer noch völlig genügt, nur eine einzige datei des originalproduktes auszutauschen, um damit einer investition von 40 oder mehr € zu entgehen?


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber diese Entwicklung findet überall in der Wirtschaft statt, wir haben eben eine weltweite Krise.


Ich hab mich lediglich auf deine Aussagen bezogen und probiert, deine Werte etwas zu relativieren. 



> Verglichen mit der Autobranche zB geht es der Gamesbranche geradezu super.


Ohne jetzt genau Googlen zu wollen: der Verlust von EA betrug 1,1 Mrd. Euro bei einem Umsatz von 4,x Mrd. Euro.

Ob man da unbedingt von 'geradezu super' sprechen kann, lassen wir mal dahingestellt.



> Bankrotte Spielefirmen hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben, egal ob raubkopiert wird, oder nicht.


Und genau diese Theorie kann man weder bestätigen noch widerlegen. Sicherlich gibt es Firmen, die liefern grottige Spiele ab. Diese Spielen werden nicht gekauft, also geht der Entwickler pleite. Das ist normal und bei jedem Wirtschaftssubjekt so. Kein Problem.

Dann gibt es Entwickler, die liefern gute Spiele ab und trotzdem werden diese nicht gekauft, aber in einem großen Umfang kopiert. Schlussendlich muss dieser Entwickler ein paar Stellen abbauen um weiterhin kostendeckend arbeiten zu können. 

Wäre es so gekommen wenn nur 20% der Raubkopierer das Spiel normal erworben hätte?
Sind die 20% zu hoch gegriffen, zu niedrig?

Das sind alles Faktoren die können wir, ich wiederhole mich zu viel weiter oben, weder richtig beurteilen noch abschätzen.

D.h. solche Aussagen von dir sind einfach ... unzutreffend.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 10:51 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das etwas nicht stimmen kann ist sicher jedem klar, aber nicht, ob es tatsächlich strafbar ist. Ich kenn jedenfalls keinen, der verurteilt wurde, weil er 10 Tschechei-Videos zu hause hat. Dinge, die nicht stimmen macht man jeden Tag, schon wenn du vorm Abbiegen nicht blinkst, hast du was getan, was nicht in Ordnung ist, auch wenn dich keiner erwischt. 

Es ist auch jedem klar, dass man sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten soll, aber man übertritt sie trotzdem hin und wieder. Und wenn man erwischt wird, zahlt man eben seine Strafe. Das werden sich die Leute vielleicht auch bei diesen Videos denken.


----------



## N-o-x (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 25.05.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 24.05.2009 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke. Als Ergänzung: 
Die Antwort wurde von mir bewusst so (provokant) kurz gewählt, weil nikiburstr8x in einem anderen Thread schonmal genau das gleiche Argument "Bugs als unvermeidbare Folge weit gefächerter Hardware" gebracht hat und auch dort schon erläutert wurde, warum das so nicht stimmen kann und dass der Hund woanders begraben liegt.

Ich kann's ja verstehen, wenn man es mehrmals für verschiedene Leuten erklären muss, da nicht jeder alle Threads liest, aber 2 mal der selben Person... das ist mir echt zu blöd.


----------



## Mothman (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				N-o-x am 25.05.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann's ja verstehen, wenn man es mehrmals für verschiedene Leuten erklären muss, da nicht jeder alle Threads liest, aber 2 mal der selben Person... das ist mir echt zu blöd.


nikiburstr*8*x ist eine ganze Personengruppe. Du kannst dich schon mal darauf einstellen, das noch 6 Mal erklären zu dürfen.


----------



## TheChicky (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 25.05.2009 10:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Das ist DEIN Beispiel. Ich könnte jetzt im Gegenzug auf Activision Blizzard verweisen... 



> > Bankrotte Spielefirmen hat es schon immer gegeben und wird es immer geben, egal ob raubkopiert wird, oder nicht.
> 
> 
> Und genau diese Theorie kann man weder bestätigen noch widerlegen. Sicherlich gibt es Firmen, die liefern grottige Spiele ab. Diese Spielen werden nicht gekauft, also geht der Entwickler pleite. Das ist normal und bei jedem Wirtschaftssubjekt so. Kein Problem.
> ...



Nein, sie sind genauso pure Spekulation, wie deine  Denn es gibt immer Firmen, die gute Produkte abliefern, die aber trotzdem nicht gekauft werden und die dann pleite gehn. Dieses "Phänomen" nur an den armen Spieleherstellern festzumachen, ist ebenfalls einfach...unzutreffend


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> anjuna80 am 25.05.2009 10:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für die Belehrung. Vielleicht habe ich mich nur unklar ausgedrückt. "Es ist genau so illegal wie der Klau im Kaufhaus" trifft es besser. 
Das macht das Ganze aber weder richtiger noch moralisch vertretbarer


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				TheChicky am 25.05.2009 11:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Das etwas nicht stimmen kann ist sicher jedem klar, aber nicht, ob es tatsächlich strafbar ist. Ich kenn jedenfalls keinen, der verurteilt wurde, weil er 10 Tschechei-Videos zu hause hat. Dinge, die nicht stimmen macht man jeden Tag, schon wenn du vorm Abbiegen nicht blinkst, hast du was getan, was nicht in Ordnung ist, auch wenn dich keiner erwischt.


Lös dich dochmal mit deinem 'verurteilt werden'. Es geht darum, dass man die Wirtschaft dadurch schadet, genauso wie man mit Kopien der Wirtschaftet schadet.



> Es ist auch jedem klar, dass man sich an die Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung halten soll, aber man übertritt sie trotzdem hin und wieder. Und wenn man erwischt wird, zahlt man eben seine Strafe. Das werden sich die Leute vielleicht auch bei diesen Videos denken.


Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich, wenn ich auf einer leeren Landstraße mit 15km/h zuviele fahre niemanden schade. Bei einer Kopie, egal was, hängt immer ein Rattenschwanz hintendran, sei es der Spieleladen um die Ecke, der Verkäufer im nahen Saturn in der Musikabteilung bzw. Videoabteilung oder oder oder.

Früher oder später merken die Leute, die direkt am Vertrieb beschäftigt sind, die Auswirkungen. Soll-Werte vom Umsatz werden nicht erfüllt, die Leute werden 'wegrationalisiert'. Solche Dinge wirken auf dem ersten Blick abstrakt und wird leider zuoft mit einem "Das hängt nicht zusammen!" abgetan, dem ist aber nicht so.

Wie ein anderer User weiter oben meinte: das Wirtschaftssystem ist dynamisch. Alles ist direkt und indirekt miteinander verknüpft.

Wie gesagt, es ist müßig hier im Forum immer mit den gleichen Leuten zu reden.


----------



## RonTaboga (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				anjuna80 am 25.05.2009 11:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Belehrung. Vielleicht habe ich mich nur unklar ausgedrückt. "Es ist genau so illegal wie der Klau im Kaufhaus" trifft es besser.
> Das macht das Ganze aber weder richtiger noch moralisch vertretbarer



Nun das ist nur deine Meinung. Nicht umsonst entwickeln sich immer solch heftige Diskussionen, wenn es um Raubkopien geht. Sehr viele Leute sehen dies eben anders. Auch ich meine das es zwar immer noch illegal ist, jedoch die Art und die Schwere der Tat eine ganz andere ist.

Raubkopien haben sich aus etwas normalem entwickelt. Aus bspw. der Aufnahme von Songs aus dem Radio früher und nun zu den Zeiten von DSL haben sie nun mal folglich eine ganz andere Dimension erhalten. Im Grunde ist es aber immer noch eine Aneignung von geistigem Eigentum ohne die Lizenzgebühren zu entrichten, nur das es technisch fortgeschrittener ist. Viele sind damit aufgewachsen das sie sich Sachen kopieren und es war auch damals etwas normales (Kassetten oder Disketten), wie soll man jetzt denen ein Unrechtsbewusstsein diesbezüglich implementieren?

Wenn es so einfach wäre wie dein Kaufhausbeispiel, oder wenn man es einfach so mit so hohlen Sprüchen wie "Ich klau mir doch auch keinen Porsche wenn ich mir keinen leisten kann" erklären könnte, gäbe es nicht immer so heftige Meinungsverschiedenheiten und Diskussionen.


----------



## RonTaboga (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Unterschied, dass ich, wenn ich auf einer leeren Landstraße mit 15km/h zuviele fahre niemanden schade. Bei einer Kopie, egal was, hängt immer ein Rattenschwanz hintendran, sei es der Spieleladen um die Ecke, der Verkäufer im nahen Saturn in der Musikabteilung bzw. Videoabteilung oder oder oder.



Ohhh Nein...jaja ich klugscheisser wieder  ...der Schaden ist in beiden Fällen ein theoretischer der durchaus entstehen kann, aber er ist halt exakt nicht einzuschätzen. Wenn ich 15km/h zu schnell auf einer Landstrasse fahre und bspw. irgendwelchen Bauernkinder neben der Strasse spielen und eins davon auf die Strasse läuft, kann es sein das ich durch die 15km/h+ nicht mehr Bremsen kann und einen Unfall verursache dessen Schäden man so nicht einschätzen kann. Ebenso ist es mit der Raubkopie es kann sein das gerade durch meine Raubkopie und die die ich den Bekannten weitergereicht habe jemand entlassen werden muss, weil die Geschäftzahlen eben um diese Summe zu niedrig sind.

Somit ist beides durchaus miteinander verwandt.


----------



## Huskyboy (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 11:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es Entwickler, die liefern gute Spiele ab und trotzdem werden diese nicht gekauft, aber in einem großen Umfang kopiert. Schlussendlich muss dieser Entwickler ein paar Stellen abbauen um weiterhin kostendeckend arbeiten zu können.



moment mal, also so einen vorfall kenn ich nicht, bis jetzt war es zumindestens auf dem PC immer so das sich spiele die sich schlecht verkauft haben auch kaum kopiert wurden, bzw spiele die sich gut verkauft haben auch viel kopiert wurden

beispiel Psychotoxic, kaufte kaum einer, kopierte kaum einer
NOLF, kaufte kaum einer, kopierte kaum einer


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				N-o-x am 25.05.2009 11:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antwort wurde von mir bewusst so (provokant) kurz gewählt, weil nikiburstr8x in einem anderen Thread schonmal genau das gleiche Argument "Bugs als unvermeidbare Folge weit gefächerter Hardware" gebracht hat und auch dort schon erläutert wurde, warum das so nicht stimmen kann und dass der Hund woanders begraben liegt.


An was soll es denn sonst liegen? Wo liegt denn dieser ominöse Hund begraben, wenn ich fragen darf?

Mir hat bisher noch niemand dieses Argument, (weit gefächerte Hardware als Ursache für Probleme im Zusammenhang mit Software) stichhaltig widerlegt. 

Edit:



			
				Worrel am 25.05.2009 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x wollte lediglich darstellen, daß es damals (~1996) für Spielehersteller deutlich schwieriger war, für verschiedene Plattformen zu entwickeln, weil es eben noch keine Standards wie DirectX gab.
> 
> So gab es zB. zu *Tomb Raider* (1) ~ 5 Patches des Herstellers, die jeweils nur eine angepaßte Startdatei für Grafikkarten von Matrox, Voodoo, ATI, S3 ... enthielten.


Der Ton macht die Musik, wie so oft im Leben. 

Edit2:



			
				Mothman am 25.05.2009 11:09 schrieb:
			
		

> N-o-x am 25.05.2009 11:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die 8 steht für unendlich.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 11:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.05.2009 11:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hat das mit Klugscheisser zutun? Garnichts.  



> der Schaden ist in beiden Fällen ein theoretischer der durchaus entstehen kann, aber er ist halt exakt nicht einzuschätzen.


Da fängt das Problem der Wahrnehmung doch schon an. 'Theoretisch entstehen kann', wenn du Spiel herunterlädst, das über Stunden spielst und ggf. sogar durchspielst & das Spiel danach nicht kaufst, dann ist es ein faktisch ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden.

Was soll das rumdiskutieren diesbezügl.?!

Sobald du das Programm, Musik, DVD, Film etc.pp. im vollen Umfang nutzt, und zwar so, wie du das legal erworbene Gut nutzen würdest, entsteht ein Schaden. Die benutzt etwas, wofür andere ein Entgelt bezahlen, sei es nun die Leihgebühr in der Videothek, den Kaufpreis für das Spiel / DVD etc.

Bitte verschon mich jetzt mit Floskeln wie "Wenns mir gefällt, dann kauf ich es mir!!1 Ganz ehrlich!!1" oder "Ich schnupper ja nur mal rein, passiert ja nicht viel!".



> Wenn ich 15km/h zu schnell auf einer Landstrasse fahre und bspw. irgendwelchen Bauernkinder neben der Strasse spielen und eins davon auf die Strasse läuft, kann es sein das ich durch die 15km/h+ nicht mehr Bremsen kann und einen Unfall verursache dessen Schäden man so nicht einschätzen kann. Ebenso ist es mit der Raubkopie es kann sein das gerade durch meine Raubkopie und die die ich den Bekannten weitergereicht habe jemand entlassen werden muss, weil die Geschäftzahlen eben um diese Summe zu niedrig sind.


Ich glaub du hast mein Beispiel nicht ganz verstanden, kann das sein?  



> Somit ist beides durchaus miteinander verwandt.


Sicherlich nicht. Nicht mal ansatzweise.


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss echt nicht warum hier immer die Moralapostel denken, das "wir" Alternativdenkende Raubkopien schönigen, rechtfertigen und verteidigen wollen.



Könnte an deiner Wortwahl liegen.
Wer ständig von "sinnlosen Gesetzen oder Paragraphen" und "Contentmafia" spricht kommt nicht sehr neutral rüber.

Entweder verteidigst du hier schon seitenlang unbewusst Raubkopien oder du weißt was du tust.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht, was mir lieber wäre.


----------



## RonTaboga (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 25.05.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessant....ok meine Wortwahl mag durch Ausdrücke wie Contentmafia und sinnlose Paragraphen etwas zu einseitig sein. Meine Ausdrucksweise ist sicherlich zu allgemein und zu pauschalisierend. Schlussendlich kritisiere ich jedoch zurecht gewisse Teile der Industrie und der Gesetze. Wenn ich von Contentmafia spreche meine ich nicht die kleinen Entwicklerstudios damit, für die wirklich jeder Kunde zählt, sondern die großen Riesen wie EA, welche es nicht einsehen das ihre Produkte durch die miese Qualität floppen und nicht durch die Raubkopierer. Stattsessen gängeln sie die ehrlichen User mit unmenschlichen DRM Kopierschutzmechanismen.

Ich kritisiere auch nicht alle Gesetze die mit dem Urheberrecht was zu tun haben, aber es ist sonnenklar, dass einige davon wirklich von Leuten gemacht wurden, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben. Bspw. der Verbot des knackens des Kopierschutzes durch alternative EXE Dateien wenn man im besitz des Originals ist, oder der damit verbundene Verbot der Privatkopie. Das es die Gesetze gibt, macht sie nicht allerheilig und richtig.

Wie gesagt meine Wortwahl ist deswegen so speziell, da mich und viele andere einfach sehr vieles in diesem Bereich aufregt, und das schlimmste ist das die Hersteller es nicht einsehen daran was zu machen. Damit währ nämlich nicht nur den Kunden, sondern auch ihnen selber sehr geholfen.



			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 09:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mir, als jemand der aus der Wirtschaft kommt, der Kragen platzt wenn sich Leute hinstellen und meinen, es sei absolut unerheblich wie teuer ein Spiel in der Entwicklung war, er fordert einen Preis von 30 EUR "dann klappts auch mit den Verkäufen", steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Solche Leute haben schlicht keinen 'Weitblick' was wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen oder gar Kompetenz betrifft, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.



Aha ok du kommst aus der Wirtschaft. Nun gut...dann sag mir mal was eine Firma machen soll, deren Preise nun mal gefühlt für sehr viele Verbraucher zu hoch erscheinen und wodurch die Firma dann geringere Umsätze einfährt? Erschwerend kommt ja noch hinzu, das sich die Ware eben über das Internet problemlos vervielfältigen lässt. Jeder Kunde hat also noch mal die Möglichkeit sich die Ware zwar illegal, aber trotzdem absolut problemlos für lau zu besorgen, wenn ihm was nicht gefällt.

Die Firma ist doch in solch einem Falle SEHR auf zufriedene Kunden angewiesen, welche auch bereits sind diese Waren zu Kaufen. Wenn sich hier im Bezug auf Preis und Qualität nichts tut, wird sich auch nichts an den Raubkopien ändern. Ein mäßig geringerer Preis garantiert zwar keine Mehrgewinne, aber macht die Chancen darauf durch die wahrscheinlichen Mehrkäufe doch trotzdem höher oder? Korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege...aber es ist eine Tatsache das viele die Spiele eben wegen den Preisen raubkopieren. Nicht die notorischen Kopierer die alles Kopieren, aber eben die welche gerade kein Geld dafür übrig haben aber mit dem Kauf des Originals liebäugelt haben.

Die Firmen müssen einfach mit Schwarzkopien immer rechnen. Und wenn die Preise innerhalb von 1-2 Monaten um 10-15€ fallen teilweise, warum macht man nicht schon gleich von Anfang an diese Preise? Denn ich vermute mal sehr viele der Leute, welche keine Geduld mitbringen holen sich eben die Schwarzkopie und warten nicht auf eine Preissenkung, weil ihnen 45-50 Flocken einfach zu viel sind.

Das sind nur Vorschläge ich stelle die nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit da.


----------



## thefabian (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 25.05.2009 14:32 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 10:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke dass ich ihn verstanden haben könnte, und auch seiner Meinung bin.
Ich finde das raubkopien nicht akzeptabel sind, aber wenn man diese minimieren will, sollte man herausfinden wer warum downloaded, und wie man dieses verhindern kann...
so könnte man zum beispiel anstatt auf teurere kopiermaßnahmen, welche sich dann meißt im teureren Preis des spiels niederschlagen, und die, da sie meißt geknackt werden relativ sinnfrei sind, andere wege gehen.
Ich weis nicht welche Wege das sein könnten, einige ansätze klangen hier gut, auf jeden Fall wäre dies für beide seiten, für firmen und für kunden ein gewinn, da die spiele zum einen günstiger werden würden, zum anderen,wenn der Lösungsansatz gut war, die Raubkopien sinken.


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Aha ok du kommst aus der Wirtschaft. Nun gut...dann sag mir mal was eine Firma machen soll, deren Preise nun mal gefühlt für sehr viele Verbraucher zu hoch erscheinen und wodurch die Firma dann geringere Umsätze einfährt? Erschwerend kommt ja noch hinzu, das sich die Ware eben über das Internet problemlos vervielfältigen lässt. Jeder Kunde hat also noch mal die Möglichkeit sich die Ware zwar illegal, aber trotzdem absolut problemlos für lau zu besorgen, wenn ihm was nicht gefällt.



Da ich auch "aus der Wirtschaft" komme sag ich mal was dazu. 
ich würde entweder mein Betätigungsfeld verlagern, hier z.B. auf Konsole, wo trotz des höheren preises sehr viele Spiele verkauft werden.
Oder ich würde meine Zielgruppe ändern. Stichwort "Casualgamer", da diese weniger im verdacht stehen zu kopieren.
Weiterhin würde ich einen für das Spiel wichtigen Mehrspielerpart einbauen, am besten das Spiel komplett auf "online" auslegen
Oder aber ich senke die Produktionskosten soweit ab, dass ich auch mit dem Preis von 30€ meine Gewinne mache
Der letzte Punkt, der ja auch von dir favorisiert wird, schließt dann natürlich entsprechen opulente Multimillionen Produktionen aus. 



> aber es ist eine Tatsache das viele die Spiele eben wegen den Preisen raubkopieren. Nicht die notorischen Kopierer die alles Kopieren, aber eben die welche gerade kein Geld dafür übrig haben aber mit dem Kauf des Originals liebäugelt haben.



das viele wegen dem preis kopieren ist nicht von der hand zu weisen. das die grenze für signifikant größere Abverkäufe bei 30€ liegt ist hingegen fragwürdig.
30€ ist immerhin immer noch mehr als 0€.
Wie bereits angerissen, dass Software nicht zu teuer ist zeigen vor allem die preislich noch höher angesiedelten Konsolenspiele.


----------



## Mothman (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 25.05.2009 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich auch "aus der Wirtschaft" komme sag ich mal was dazu.


Jo, ich war auch gerade in der Kneipe einen Saufen.


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

So... jetzt ist endgültig Schluss mit der gyanzen Heuchlerei! Vermutlich hat sicherlich jeder User, in diesem Forum, irgendwann in seinem Leben schon mal eine illegale Kopie besessen. Zu meinen besten Zeiten mit dem Amiga befanden sich sogar knapp 1000 Disketten mit allen möglichen Spielen in meinem Besitz! Davon waren bestenfalls 20 Spiele tatsächlich Originale. Kennt jemand den Spruch? Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein! Ich bin mir sicher das garantiert kaum jemand hier ohne Sünde ist! Die Leute die am lautesten schreien haben normalerweise am meisten Dreck am Stecken!   
Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will? Ja, auch ich habe mir das Spiel bereits runtergeladen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr abwarten konnte das Ding endlich zu zocken. Nun weiss ich endgültig das ich es mir kaufen werde aber eigentlich war das für mich sowieso klar. Ich habe nun sogar beschlossen mir die Collectors Edition zu holen. Ok, letztendlich tut das ja nichts zur Sache, denn illegal ist illegal. Verursache ich aber einen Schaden, wenn ich mir das Spiel sowieso kaufe? Nein, ganz sicher nicht!
So... Worrel freut sich jetzt bestimmt, endlich einen Grund gefunden zu haben um mich endgültig aus dem Forum zu verbannen.


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 25.05.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> So... jetzt ist endgültig Schluss mit der gyanzen Heuchlerei!



Huch, wie energisch, ich hab angst.



> Vermutlich hat sicherlich jeder User, in diesem Forum, irgendwann in seinem Leben schon mal eine illegale Kopie besessen.



Vermutlich ja



> Zu meinen besten Zeiten mit dem Amiga befanden sich sogar knapp 1000 Disketten mit allen möglichen Spielen in meinem Besitz! Davon waren bestenfalls 20 Spiele tatsächlich Originale.



Für einen Amiga noch eine recht gute Quote



> Kennt jemand den Spruch? Wer ohne Sünde ist, der werfe den ersten Stein! Ich bin mir sicher das garantiert kaum jemand hier ohne Sünde ist!



Solange du nicht jeden für die letzten 20 jahre verurteilen möchtest dürftest du Unrecht haben.



> Die Leute die am lautesten schreien haben normalerweise am meisten Dreck am Stecken!



Und der Mörder ist immer der Gärtner. Oder wars der Butler? Was sollen denn solche Binsenweisheiten?



> Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will? Ja, auch ich habe mir das Spiel bereits runtergeladen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr abwarten konnte das Ding endlich zu zocken.



Eklatanter Mangel an Selbstbeherrschung würde ich sagen



> So... Worrel freut sich jetzt bestimmt, endlich einen Grund gefunden zu haben um mich endgültig aus dem Forum zu verbannen.



Man soll die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.


----------



## Memphis11 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich glaube sogar ich besaß damal für den Amiga 500 gar kein original game  
Dazu muß ich aber auch sagen das mich das mit 12 Jahren wirklich nicht interessiert hat, als ich den damals von jemanden privat abgekauft hatte gabs einfach eine schubkarre voll dazu und fertig


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ach Boesor... ich hab' dich lieb! Du bist immer wieder lustig. *grins*
Zum Thema mangelnde Selbstbeherrschung: Leider ja!
Du hast aber auf eine andere Sache keinerlei Bezug genommen: Wo ist der Schaden wenn ich mir ein Spiel sowieso kaufe? Es gibt einfach keinen! Ok, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich weiss das es illegal ist.. Trotzdem habe ich keinerlei Schaden verursacht, denn ich verbreite das Spiel ja nicht weiter und nutze es nur für mich privat. Gekauft wird es auf jeden Fall. Womit wir wieder beim Thema der fehlenden Demos wären.   
Wenn EA einfach eine etwas eingeschränkte Demo veröffentlicht hätte, dann hätte ich mir wirklich lieber das runtergeladen... ehrlich!

@Memphis11:
Bei mir war's damals genauso. Mich hat das echt nicht interessiert. Mittlerweile sind aber tatsächlich hauptsächlich Originale in meiner Sammlung. Fette Collectors Editions sind einfach genial!


----------



## Boesor (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 25.05.2009 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast aber auf eine andere Sache keinerlei Bezug genommen: Wo ist der Schaden wenn ich mir ein Spiel sowieso kaufe? Es gibt einfach keinen! Ok, auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Ich weiss das es illegal ist.. Trotzdem habe ich keinerlei Schaden verursacht, denn ich verbreite das Spiel ja nicht weiter und nutze es nur für mich privat. Gekauft wird es auf jeden Fall.



ich sehe da auch keinen Schaden.


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ok, in Ordnung. Es gab aber in dieser Diskussion schon ähnliche Kommentare, wie meinen, und teilweise wurden die Leute gleich als "üble Schwerverbrecher" verurteilt. Solange ich so ehrlich bin mir ein Spiel zum Release auch zu kaufen mach ich mir da jedenfalls keine Gedanken. So... jetzt zocke ich noch ein bisschen.


----------



## NixBlick (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 24.05.2009 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> NixBlick am 24.05.2009 14:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was war den damit? Hatte damals keinen PC noch das wissen was einer ist,.   




			
				Rabowke am 25.05.2009 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 25.05.2009 11:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Müsstest du nicht beweisen das es die Leute kaufen wenn es nicht mehr kopierbar ist bevor du sagst "es ist Fakt das es einen Schaden gibt"? Es gibt doch nur einen Schaden wenn etwas tatsächlich fehlt und wenn er es sonst nicht gekauft hätte würde es doch auch nicht fehlen. Oder habe ich auch eine gestörte Wahrnehmung?


Allgemein:
Ist das Leben fair? Nein. In unsere Gesellschaft leben viele auf kosten anderer, sei es Firmen innerhalb der EU die ihre Reste und Überproduktionen nach Afrika verschiffen auf kostet der dortigen Bauern, sehr günstig anbieten oder Firmen die ins Ausland ziehen um günstiger Produzieren zu können und mehr Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Die Manager mit ihren Bonus Zahlung und was sonst noch aufkosten der Angestellten.
Das war so und ist so, ob es für immer so bleibt kann ich nicht sagen auf jeden Fall wird es ein langer Weg das zu ändern.
Ist das eine Entschuldigung? Nein. Eine Erklärung? Ich denk schon. Viele Menschen suchen sich ihre Vorteile, auch wenn sie Moralisch fragwürdig sind und einige auch noch strafbar sind.


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

@NixBlick:
Sicherlich hast du damit recht. Zumindest die Mods in diesem Forum wirst du damit  aber sicherlich nicht beindrucken, denn die tanzen schön brav nach der Pfeife von Computec! Wer das nicht macht wird verwarnt oder fliegt gleich raus!


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 26.05.2009 04:19 schrieb:
			
		

> @NixBlick:
> Sicherlich hast du damit recht. Zumindest die Mods in diesem Forum wirst du damit  aber sicherlich nicht beindrucken, denn die tanzen schön brav nach der Pfeife von Computec! Wer das nicht macht wird verwarnt oder fliegt gleich raus!


Du bist ja lustig. 

Wir sind freiwillige Mitarbeiter, die die Umsetzung der Forenregeln hier im Forum durchsetzen.
Nach wessen "Pfeife" sollen wir deiner Meinung nach am besten "tanzen", um dieses Ziel zu erreichen?

Und wer sich nicht an die Regeln hält, der fliegt natürlich raus.
Sonst braucht man ja gar keine Regeln aufzustellen.


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Sieh es positiv: Immerhin trage ich zu deiner Belustigung bei!


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				NixBlick am 26.05.2009 03:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 25.05.2009 12:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe meinen Text nicht ohne Grund so geschrieben, dass in meinem Beispiel derjenige, der das Spiel lädt, über Stunden spielt bzw. es sogar durchspielt.

Also genau das macht, was er mit einem Spiel machen würde, wenn er es kauft.

Wenn jemand ein Spiel herunterlädt, kurz startet und nach 10min es wieder löscht, weil es ihm kein Spass macht, dann kann man schwerlich von einem wirtschaftl. Schaden sprechen, aber immer noch von einer 'Straftat'.

Warum muss ich beweisen, dass derjenige sich das Spiel gekauft hätte oder eben nicht gekauft hätte? Er 'benutzt' das Spiel in so einem Umfang, dass er es ausgiebig spielt und Unterhalten wird. Warum sollte jemand ein Spiel über Stunden spielen, es ggf. durchspielen und am Ende sagen: "Boah neee, man war das schlecht! Das hätte ich mir nie gekauft!"

Das ist irgendwie nicht ... logisch.



> Allgemein:
> Ist das Leben fair? Nein. In unsere Gesellschaft leben viele auf kosten anderer, sei es Firmen innerhalb der EU die ihre Reste und Überproduktionen nach Afrika verschiffen auf kostet der dortigen Bauern, sehr günstig anbieten oder Firmen die ins Ausland ziehen um günstiger Produzieren zu können und mehr Gewinn zu erwirtschaften. Die Manager mit ihren Bonus Zahlung und was sonst noch aufkosten der Angestellten.
> Das war so und ist so, ob es für immer so bleibt kann ich nicht sagen auf jeden Fall wird es ein langer Weg das zu ändern.
> *Ist das eine Entschuldigung? Nein. *Eine Erklärung? Ich denk schon. Viele Menschen suchen sich ihre Vorteile, auch wenn sie Moralisch fragwürdig sind und einige auch noch strafbar sind.


Ich hab dir den wichtigen Teil mal markiert. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, sicherlich gibt es selbst in diesem Forum die unterschiedlichsten Gesellschaftsstufen, von reich bis arm ... aber na und? So ist es nunmal, wenn ich etwas haben möchte, dann hab ich dafür zu bezahlen. Wenn ich kein Geld dafür habe, dann muss ich entweder warten bis ich die Mittel dafür aufbringen kann oder ich warte solange, bis es günstiger geworden ist.

Nur weil etwas leichter zu beschaffen ist, wird es nicht moralisch vertretbar. Nur weil es per Definition nicht Diebstahl ist, sondern Verstoß gg. das Urheberrecht, wird es nicht vertretbar.

Wenn man jetzt 'einfach' die Definition von Diebstahl auf die Raubkopie ausweiten würde, würde sich doch garnichts ändern, das einzige was einem erspart bleiben würde, wären die 'klugen Kommentare' der Leute, die dir gleich den Gesetzestext von Diebstahl um die Ohren hauen.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich bei sowas nur müde schmunzeln. Warum? Siehe oben: es wird dadurch nicht besser.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 25.05.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> So... jetzt ist endgültig Schluss mit der gyanzen Heuchlerei!


Du bist also in der Lage dir zu erlauben über andere User in der Form zu urteilen.
Nicht schlecht, ich würde es mir nicht zutrauen. 



> Vermutlich hat sicherlich jeder User, in diesem Forum, irgendwann in seinem Leben schon mal eine illegale Kopie besessen.


Sicherlich ist jeder von uns, der über 18 ist und einen Führerschein besitzt, bereits ohne zu Blinken abgebogen, oder hat die zulässige Maximalgeschwindigkeit übertreten.

Die Frage ist nur: was soll man mit so einer Aussage anfangen? Wird es dadurch besser? Wird es dadurch normal? Ist es jetzt keine 'Straftat' mehr?  



> Zu meinen besten Zeiten mit dem Amiga befanden sich sogar knapp 1000 Disketten mit allen möglichen Spielen in meinem Besitz! Davon waren bestenfalls 20 Spiele tatsächlich Originale.


Das sind so Informationen die irgendwie keinen interessieren.



> Ich bin mir sicher das garantiert kaum jemand hier ohne Sünde ist!


Harte Worte, so ganz ohne Hintergrundwissen. Du bist dir also 'sicher' und 'garantiert' ... ich bin beeindruckt.



> Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus will?


Das frag ich mich bislang auch.  :-o 



> Ja, auch ich habe mir das Spiel bereits runtergeladen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr abwarten konnte das Ding endlich zu zocken. Nun weiss ich endgültig das ich es mir kaufen werde aber eigentlich war das für mich sowieso klar. Ich habe nun sogar beschlossen mir die Collectors Edition zu holen.


Schön.



> Ok, letztendlich tut das ja nichts zur Sache, denn illegal ist illegal.


Genau, du hättest dir damit den kompletten obigen Text sparen können ...



> Verursache ich aber einen Schaden, wenn ich mir das Spiel sowieso kaufe? Nein, ganz sicher nicht!


Hat das jemand behauptet? Ich denke nicht. Es sind zwei paar Schuhe, zum einen der Verstoß gg. das Urheberrecht. Punkt. Da gibt es nichts zu rütteln, wie auch?

Das zweite ist der wirtschaftl. Schaden, und hier wird es kompliziert bzw. abstrakt.
Verursacht jemand wie du, der sich im Vorfeld ( also vor der off. Veröffentlichung ) etwas runterlädt einen wirtschaftl. Schaden wenn er sich das Spiel kauft? Nein, natürlich nicht.

Verursacht der einen Schaden, dass das Spiel spielt, über Stunden oder gar Tage, unterhalten wird es aber nicht kauft? Obwohl es ihm Spass macht? Ja. Warum?
Weil er etwas nutzt, wofür er hätte bezahlen müssen ... tut er nicht.

Man kann jetzt zig weitere Beispiele bringen und muss hier wirklich objektiv, wozu einige nicht in der Lage sind, differenzieren. Nicht jedes Spiel, was heruntergeladen wird, ist ein wirtschaftl. Schaden, Raubkopien an sich verursachen aber wirtschaftlichen Schaden.

Die "Wahrheit" im Sinne von Umfang, Geldbeträge und Quoten liegen wohl irgendwo zwischen 1% und 100% und variieren von Spiel zu Spiel.



> So... Worrel freut sich jetzt bestimmt, endlich einen Grund gefunden zu haben um mich endgültig aus dem Forum zu verbannen.


Deine Kommentare gg. Mods, u.a. auch gg. mich, nehmen langsam bedenkliche Züge an und erinnern ein wenig an Ra-Tiel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Im Grunde genommen ist raubkopieren ja hochgradig asozial. Wenn ich z.B. sehe, ich habe hier die Regale voller Originalspiele und manch anderer hat auch so viele Spiele, aber alle aus dem Internet geladen, dann könnte ich immer fuchsteufelswild werden.
Weil wir alle die diese Spiele kaufen, quasi für diese Leute mitbezahlen, damit sie das zocken können, denn ohne uns Käufer gebe es diese ganzen Spiele erst gar nicht.
Wenn es wenigstens nur die armen Leute machen würden, aber denkste. Ich hab genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Das sind oft Leute, die einen guten Beruf haben, ordentlich Geld verdienen und einen teuren PC zu Hause stehen haben, aber nicht mal bereit sind ein paar Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben.
Gerade in der heutigen Zeit zählt das mit dem Geld meiner Meinung nach eh nicht mehr. Es gibt so viele unzählige Online-Shops, bei denen man die ganzen Preise vergleichen kann, die fast jede Woche irgendeine Sonderaktion haben, bei denen man Spiele total billig bekommt.
Auch fällt doch heute der Preis bei vielen Spielen sehr schnell, manche bekommt man nach 2-3 Monaten schon für einen 20er.
Mirror's Edge z.B. ist doch noch gar nicht so lange raus, kostet aber schon jetzt nur noch 20 Euro, als Beispiel. Irgendwie war es doch noch nie so einfach, bei den Spielen Geld zu sparen. Da kann selbst jemand der nicht so viel Geld hat, seine Spielesammlung aufstocken. Da kauft man sich eben anstatt ein Spiel für 40 Euro, 4 für 10 Euro 
Ich mach es jedenfalls so: Wenn mehrere Spiele gleichzeitig erscheinen, die mich interessieren, dann entscheide ich mich für eins, für das ich den Vollpreis bezahle und die anderen behalte ich mir im Hinterkopf und warte bis sie im Bereich 10-20 Euro angelangt sind und hole sie mir dann erst.


----------



## Memphis11 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Um geld zu sparen mach ich das schon lange so das ich mir die meisten titel nicht gleich nach dem release kaufe und spiele dadurch auch ein wenig bugfreier, da es dann meistens schon genug patches gibt.
Den letzten titel den ich mir kurz nach dem release zum vollpreis gekauft hatte war Drakensang, da konnte man auch ohne bedenken zugreifen, da es so gut wie bugfrei war.
Die meisten Raubkopien die ich für den PC mal hatte sind schon lange durch vollwertige titel ausgetauscht worden, andere habe ich schon lange weggeworfen da sie irgendwann mal in einer heft ausgabe dabei waren, das soll natürlich alles keine entschuldigung für Raupkopieren sein, aber mir war das eigentlich lange zeit egal und ein unschuldslamm war ich mit ganz großer sicherheit sowiso nie  

Alle angaben ohne gewähr und eltern haften für ihre kinder


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Memphis11 am 26.05.2009 09:49 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] das soll natürlich alles keine entschuldigung für Raupkopieren sein, aber mir war das eigentlich lange zeit egal und ein unschuldslamm war ich mit ganz großer sicherheit sowiso nie


Vierteilt ihn!  

Kleiner Scherz - Na klar sind wir als kleine Jungs oder heranwachsende Jugendliche höchstwahrscheinlich mit RKs in Kontakt gekommen, haben vermutlich selbst dazu beigetragen, das ein Kumpel dieses oder jenes Spiel "for free" daddeln konnte.
Das lag dann aber eher, bei mir zumindest, an der Hilfsbereitschaft zwischen Raubkopierern:
"Ich brenn dir ein Spiel, du brennst mir ein Spiel - kost ja nix".
Früher hat man die wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen von RKs einfach nicht "erahnen" können. Man war halt selbst noch nicht in Lohn und Brot und verstand nicht / hat es erfolgreich ausgeblendet, warum das nicht rechtens ist.

Mitllerweile denke ich halt anders darüber, was wohl etwas mit Erwachsen werden zu tun hat und rechtfertige mich nicht Sprüchen wie: "Früher hab ich's getan - also mach ich's heute erst recht!".


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Ach ja noch was Sims 3 betreffend. Die geleakte Version war nur eine verbuggte Beta Version, welche nur den halben Umfang der Retail Version hatte. Das kann man hier auch nachlesen:

http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=36510



> Edit Rabowke:
> Es reicht doch langsam. Du bist weder elitär noch sonst irgendwie 'toll' wenn du dein Szenewissen hier niederschreibst. Der erste Teil deines Beitrages reicht doch vollkommen, den Rest hättest du dir sparen können.



Szenewissen? Wenn PC Games schon eine News über den Release der illegalen Version schreibt, was spricht dann gegen ein Update der News? Das hat weder was mit elitär oder toll sein zu tun, noch mit einer Anregung zum Download


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Szenewissen? Wenn PC Games schon eine News über den Release der illegalen Version schreibt, was spricht dann gegen ein Update der News? Das hat weder was mit elitär oder toll sein zu tun, noch mit einer Anregung zum Download


Du begreifst es einfach nicht.
Namen von Releasegroups, auch wenn sie leicht verfälscht geschrieben werden, sind hier nicht erwünscht. das kann man wunderbar per google suchen und deine Beiträge kommen mitunter einer Aufforderung gleich, sich illegal zu betätigen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... dem gibts nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Außer vllt., dass es absolut unerheblich ist, was die Redakteure der PCG selber schreiben.

Wir sind hier im Forum, es gilt zum einen die Netiquette und zum anderen das Hausrecht.
Hier wird eine null Toleranzpolitik bezügl. Raubkopien gefahren, entweder du hälst dich dran, oder du wirst nett drauf hingewiesen dir ein anderes Forum zu suchen.

Nimm es einfach hin oder lass es bleiben und such dir ein anderes Forum.
Ganz einfach, ganz schmerzlos.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 11:07 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 10:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok nie wieder auch nur annähernd einen Namen einer Releasegroup. Im übrigen fand ich es einfach interessant mit der Beta und passend zum Thema weswegen ich diese gepostet habe mehr nicht. Dabei bin ich wohl zu sehr ins Detail gegangen passiert nie wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen fand ich es einfach interessant mit der Beta und passend zum Thema weswegen ich diese gepostet habe mehr nicht. Dabei bin ich wohl zu sehr ins Detail gegangen passiert nie wieder.


Den Text hab ich ja nicht ohne Grund stehen lassen, dieser Hinweis war auch sehr interessant und als Information auch sehr willkommen.

Gegen solche Beiträge hat niemand was, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 26.05.2009 11:14 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wobei man jetzt auch weiss warum EA nicht lospoltert, jetzt weiss man wohl das der Leak definitiv bei denen passiert ist..   selbst schuld halt


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja noch was Sims 3 betreffend. Die geleakte Version war nur eine verbuggte Beta Version, welche nur den halben Umfang der Retail Version hatte. Das kann man hier auch nachlesen:
> 
> http://www.maxconsole.net/?mode=news&newsid=36510


Da wäre ich mir aber gar nicht so sicher! Jeder der sich ein wenig über dieses Spiel informiert hat, weiss z.B. das die zweite Stadt erst nach dem Release am 4.6. veröffentlicht wird und extra runtergeladen werden muss. Sie ist nicht grundsätzlich im Spiel enthalten!
EA versucht mit der Behauptung, über eine angeblich verbugte Version, vermutlich nur Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. Wer will schon freiwillig ein Spiel voller Fehler zocken?


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

es stimmt nicht, es ist die retail-version. zumindest ist diese _auch_ im netz, kompatibel mit dem EA-Updater.
die szene streitet sich noch, ob das erste release nicht final oder die finale version einer anderen region war. angeblich funktioniert dieses eben nicht mit dem updater.

das habe ich nur nachgelesen, weiss es also nicht aus erster hand. das game interessiert mich sowieso nicht die bohne.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 26.05.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> es stimmt nicht, es ist die retail-version. zumindest ist diese _auch_ im netz, kompatibel mit dem EA-Updater.
> die szene streitet sich noch, ob das erste release nicht final oder die finale version einer anderen region war. angeblich funktioniert dieses eben nicht mit dem updater.
> 
> das habe ich nur nachgelesen, weiss es also nicht aus erster hand. das game interessiert mich sowieso nicht die bohne.



zu deutsch, EA lügt?..


----------



## Alf1507 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.05.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zu deutsch, EA lügt?..


Zu deutsch, ja!


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.05.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zu deutsch, EA lügt?..


bezüglich des ersten warez-releases - keine ahnung. siehe oben.
aber die retail ist im netz.


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*

Laut Szene Seiten ist das erste Release nicht final.


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Szene Seiten ist das erste Release nicht final.


darüber ist sich die szene eben noch nicht ganz einig, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
die group, die das zweite release gemacht hat, behauptet das. die erste group meint, es sei die finale version einer anderen region.


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 26.05.2009 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab jetzt nur die NFO vom aktuellen release gelesen und das hörte sich schlüssig an. Aber am Ende ist mir das eh völlig Banane. Die Leecher wird es auch nicht interessieren, die laden dann eben das neue Release. EA wird ja sicherlich nicht so Naiv sein zu glauben, das nun alle Leecher am VÖ Tag in die Läden rennen.


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



> [uNNUKE] The.Sims.3-*ZENSIERT* [ retail.from.different.region ]
> [NUKE] The_Sims_3-*ZENSIERT*[dupe.*ZENSIERT*.2009-05-18_previous.release.is.retail.from.different.region ]



deswegen habe ich gemeint.

aber eben auch: 


> The EA updater dont works with *ZENSIERT* release because
> the updater is only working for Sims 3 version start from ***.
> *ZENSIERT* is *** and not final


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 26.05.2009 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > [uNNUKE] The.Sims.3-*ZENSIERT* [ retail.from.different.region ]
> > [NUKE] The_Sims_3-*ZENSIERT*[dupe.*ZENSIERT*.2009-05-18_previous.release.is.retail.from.different.region ]
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt bin ich eher noch mehr verwirrt ^^


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 26.05.2009 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn etwas nuked wird bedeutet das es nicht den szeneregeln entspricht

wirklich sehen kann man das unter garantie erst wenns erschienen ist


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich eher noch mehr verwirrt ^^


hehehe  
die info kommt aus der nfo zum crack (neues release).
die groups widersprechen sich halt. logisch, dass keiner sein release nuked sehen will.
wobei ich die nfo des zweiten releases auch eher glauben kann.


----------



## LordMephisto (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn etwas nuked wird bedeutet das es nicht den szeneregeln entspricht
> 
> wirklich sehen kann man das unter garantie erst wenns erschienen ist



Was nuked bedeutet ist mir klar, aber ich hatte jetzt nur Kenntnis aus der NFO des zweiten Releases, nachdem die exe des ersten release, sowie auch die Versionsnummer des ersten release jünger ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 26.05.2009 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie gesagt das kann auch schlicht auf ne andere "verkaufsplattform" hinweisen oder auf eine andere verkaufsgegend..


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 26.05.2009 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> LordMephisto am 26.05.2009 14:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerdings habe ich auch in anderen Foren über schwerwiegende Fehler in der ersten Version gelesen, welche selbst für EA schon zu viel des guten wären (grottige Übersetzungen ins Deutsche, fehlende Optionen). Sogesehen kann es schon gut sein, das erst dieses neue Release die echte Final ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Shadow_Man am 26.05.2009 07:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde genommen ist raubkopieren ja hochgradig asozial. Wenn ich z.B. sehe, ich habe hier die Regale voller Originalspiele und manch anderer hat auch so viele Spiele, aber alle aus dem Internet geladen, dann könnte ich immer fuchsteufelswild werden.
> Weil wir alle die diese Spiele kaufen, quasi für diese Leute mitbezahlen, damit sie das zocken können, denn ohne uns Käufer gebe es diese ganzen Spiele erst gar nicht.
> Wenn es wenigstens nur die armen Leute machen würden, aber denkste. Ich hab genau den gegenteiligen Eindruck. Das sind oft Leute, die einen guten Beruf haben, ordentlich Geld verdienen und einen teuren PC zu Hause stehen haben, aber nicht mal bereit sind ein paar Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben.
> Gerade in der heutigen Zeit zählt das mit dem Geld meiner Meinung nach eh nicht mehr. Es gibt so viele unzählige Online-Shops, bei denen man die ganzen Preise vergleichen kann, die fast jede Woche irgendeine Sonderaktion haben, bei denen man Spiele total billig bekommt.
> ...



Hochgradig asozial aha   . Ok und was ist mit Leuten welche zwar kaum Downloaden aber dafür sich öfter Games mit dem engen Freundes und Bekanntenkreis teilen wie ich zum Beispiel. Ich habe viele Originale, aber auch eine Menge Games die ich mir von Freunden kopiert habe. Ich werde mir auch mit einem oder zwei Kumpels Sims 3 kaufen und die, welche gerade das Original dann nicht haben werden dann auch immer einen NoDVD Crack haben müssen, um es zu spielen. Natürlich machen wir das um Geld zu sparen, aber wir downloaden nicht illegal sondern kaufen halt Original für mehrere und das ist das wichtigste. 

Nun haben wir in diesem Falle also 100€ Schaden verursacht weil 2 Leute das Spiel ohne Lizenz spielen und den Kopierschitz umgehen und damit unser "asoziales" Verhalten zum Ausdruck gebracht? Das ist einfach absurd mehr nicht.  

Allerdings stimmt ich dir zu, dass Leute die genug Kohle haben echt asozial agieren, wenn sie dann noch raubkopieren.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun haben wir in diesem Falle also 100€ Schaden verursacht weil 2 Leute das Spiel ohne Lizenz spielen und den Kopierschitz umgehen und damit unser "asoziales" Verhalten zum Ausdruck gebarcht? Das ist einfach absurd mehr nicht.


Nein, es ist weder absurd oder sonst was ... das ist genau das, was Shadow_Man gemeint hat. Danke das du es nochmal bestätigt hast.

Um deinen Faden mal weiter zu spinnen, ich hätte mit der ganzen Sache natürlich absolut kein Problem, wenn sich ein Freund das Spiel X kauft, es spielt und irgendwann an Freund Y weitergibt. Dieser spielt es auch durch, und gibt es schlussendlich Freund Z.

Wenn niemand einen Crack benutzt, ist es ausgeschlossen, dass alle Personen gleichzeitig spielen können. Ich bin immerhin der Meinung, dass wenn ich was kaufe, ich auch das Rechte habe, dass guten Freunden zu geben ... egal was mir irgendwelche EULA sagen wollen.

Wenn hingegen "nur" einer das Spiel kauft, die anderen zwei es installieren und cracken ... ist und bleibt es eine Kopie. Spielt ihr das Spiel ausführlich, ist auch ein wirtschaftl. Schaden entstanden, denn ihr habt das Spiel in dem Umfang genutzt, wie ihr ein Original und legal erworbenes Spiel benutzt hättet.

Groschen gefallen?  
So Begriffstutzig *kann* man doch nicht sein.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 26.05.2009 15:39 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe es schon das man hier theoretisch einen Schaden macht, das ist aber eben genau die Gier der Hersteller, welche mich so ankotzt. Die haben eben nicht das Anrecht darauf, das jeder der das Spiel benutzt es auch wirklich kauft. Das ist nun mal so mit geistigem Eigentum welches leicht übertragbar ist. 
Ich habe es akzeptiert, das illegales Downloaden echt nichts bringt und nur unserem Hobby schadet, aber an irgendwelche EULA und Kopierschutzbestimmungen bei Originalsoftware habe ich mich nie, und werde ich mich auch nie halten weil ich diese für überflüssig und schwachsinnig halte. Auch wenn wir Sims 3 gleichzeitig zocken werden...jeder von uns hat da 15€ rein inverstiert, auch darüber sollte sich ein Hersteller freuen und sowas nicht kriminalisieren, da man eben nichts für Lau gedownloadet hat und die Entwickler trotzdem untersützt hat. An der theoretischen Illegalität ändert dies nichts, aber das liegt an ein paar wirklich überflüssigen Gesetzen.


----------



## Boesor (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn wir Sims 3 gleichzeitig zocken werden...jeder von uns hat da 15€ rein inverstiert, auch darüber sollte sich ein Hersteller freuen und sowas nicht kriminalisieren, da man eben nichts für Lau gedownloadet hat und die Entwickler trotzdem untersützt hat.



Ich fürchte, die werden sich nicht freuen, denn du hast dir ein Spiel für 15e "gekauft", für das der Hersteller nunmal leider 45 haben will.
Und da fühlst du dich noch toll bei? Man man man


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 26.05.2009 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich fühl mich nicht "toll" bei, aber immer noch 1000 mal besser als der Leecher welcher absolut nichts kauft.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es schon das man hier theoretisch einen Schaden macht, das ist aber eben genau die Gier der Hersteller, welche mich so ankotzt. Die haben eben nicht das Anrecht darauf, das jeder der das Spiel benutzt auch wirklich kauft.


Also langsam platzt mir wirklich der Kragen, falls ich mich im Ton vergreifen sollte, bitte ich das im Vorfeld zu entschuldigen. 

Es kann doch wohl nicht dein ernst bzw. wahr sein, dass du mir irgendwas von Gier erzählen willst, dass dich die Hersteller ankotzen und überhaupt [...]

Du schreibst hier, einer kauft es sich, die anderen Cracken und spielen munter vor sich hin.
Willst du immer noch, und das sind *deine* Worte, behaupten, der Schaden wäre rein theoretisch?!

Wenn es zwei Leute mehr spielen, wo liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen der gecrackten Version und dem Original? Es gibt keinen (mehr). Ihr nutzt die Software genauso, als ob ihr dafür bezahlt hättet.

Was du mir jetzt von Gier seitens der Hersteller erzählen willst verschließt sich mir dann doch.



> Das ist nun mal so mit geistigem Eigentum welches leicht übertragbar ist.


Ich sage nochmal, wenn Käufer die DVD an Kumpel A weiterverleiht, dieser spielt bis er keine Lust mehr hat und dann die DVD an Kumpel B weiterreicht, dann wäre das durchaus okay. Warum? Die Software wird nicht gleichzeitig benutzt, sondern schön brav nacheinander.



> An der theoretischen Illegalität ändert dies nichts, aber das liegt an ein paar wirklich überflüssigen Gesetzen.


Oh man, und gerade du bist in der Lage zu beurteilen, ob die Gesetze überflüssig sind oder nicht? Spätestens jetzt hast du deine Glaubwürdigkeit, zu mindest bei mir, verspielt.


----------



## Boesor (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fühl mich nicht "toll" bei, aber immer noch 1000 mal besser als der Leecher welcher absolut nichts kauft.



Und wieviel besser es erst ist, wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft und anschließend nur ohne Crack (wie von Rabowke beschrieben) weiter gibt.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich kann eure Aufregung echt nicht so ganz verstehen. Ich stelle meine Aussagen nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit hin, ich sage damit nur meine Meinung, wie ich es halt sehe und handhabe. Diese Anregungen können evtl. für manche die sich darauf einlassen ein Denkanstoss sein, aber müssen es nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite könnte auch mir und sicherlich auch anderen Usern hier der Kragen platzen, wenn man sich eure pingeligkeit und unüberlegte Gesetzesreiterei so anguckt. 

Wenn ich ein echter Raubkopierer wäre, dann würde sich das anders anhören und dann wär ich auch sicherlich nicht lange hier sonder wär schon längst gesperrt. 
Ich habe durchaus Respekt vor den Entwicklern von Games und ihrer Arbeit, deswegen Downloade ich auch nichts.

Nur weil man geltende Gesetze und Regelungen hinterfragt und alternativer denkt ist man unglaubwürdig? Das ist aber eine sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise...


----------



## Boesor (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf der anderen Seite könnte auch mir und sicherlich auch anderen Usern hier der Kragen platzen, wenn man sich eure pingeligkeit und unüberlegte Gesetzesreiterei so anguckt.



was ist daran unüberlegte gesetzesreiterei, wenn man dafür ist, dass man das, was man nutzt, auch bezahlt?



> Wenn ich ein echter Raubkopierer wäre, dann würde sich das anders anhören und dann wär ich auch sicherlich nicht lange hier sonder wär schon gesperrt. Ich habe durchaus Respekt vor den Entwicklern von Games und ihrer Arbeit, deswegen Downloade ich auch nichts.



Gut, du kein "echter" raubkopierer, du bist ein ein bisschen besserer Raubkopierer. 
Aber es ist blanker Hohn, wie du hier auch noch von "respekt vor den Entwicklern" redest. Wie weit reicht denn der Respekt? Bis zu 30% des Kaufpreises?



> Nur weil man geltende Gesetze und Regelungen hinterfragt und alternativer denkt ist man unglaubwürdig? Das ist aber eine sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise...



Laber doch nicht immer rum, du hinterfragst nicht und du denkst auch nicht alternativ.
Du brichst schlichtweg das gesetz um dir einen finanziellen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das ist der einzige Sinn, der einzige Grund und der einzige Effekt.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann eure Aufregung echt nicht so ganz verstehen.


Das merkt man. 



> Ich stelle meine Aussagen nicht als die ultimative Wahrheit hin, ich sage damit nur meine Meinung, wie ich es halt sehe und handhabe.


Das ist dein gutes Recht, dafür ist ein Forum ja da. Allerdings musst du dann genauso akzeptieren, das wir unseren Standpunkt vertreten und du dich ggf. damit auseinander setzen 'musst'.

Des Weiteren sollte dir klar sein, dass du eben eine 'Straftat' begehst.



> Auf der anderen Seite könnte auch mir und sicherlich auch anderen Usern hier der Kragen platzen, wenn man sich eure pingeligkeit und unüberlegte Gesetzesreiterei so anguckt.


'unüberlegte Gesetzesreitere' ... interessanter Ausdruck. Was ist denn deiner Meinung nach unüberlegt? Magst du mir bzw. uns das mal verraten?



> Wenn ich ein echter Raubkopierer wäre, dann würde sich das anders anhören und dann wär ich auch sicherlich nicht lange hier sonder wär schon gesperrt.


Wie definiert sich denn ein 'echter' Raubkopierer? Meinst du, nur weil du 15 EUR zum neuen Sims 3 beisteuerst bist du kein Kopierer mehr? Meinst du das wirklich ernst?



> Ich habe durchaus Respekt vor den Entwicklern von Games und ihrer Arbeit, deswegen Downloade ich auch nichts.


... außer einen Crack, der dann verwendet wird, um ein (!) legal erworbenes Spiel ( = Lizenz ) unter drei Leuten aufzuteilen.



> Nur weil man geltende Gesetze und Regelungen hinterfragt und alternativer denkt ist man unglaubwürdig? Das ist aber eine sehr einseitige Betrachtungsweise...


Bitte verschon mich mit diesem Geblubber von 'alternativer denkt', das klingt so wie 69 und ist mittlerweile überholt. Wir haben nunmal ein geltendes Recht, deal with it.

Du kannst soviele Gesetze hinterfragen, analysieren und beurteilen ... vorallem in Hinblick auf die tatsächliche Lage. 

Das ist sogar wünschenswert, *aber* hinterfragen ist nicht gg. geltendes Recht verstoßen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe es schon das man hier theoretisch einen Schaden macht, das ist aber eben genau die Gier der Hersteller, welche mich so ankotzt. Die haben eben nicht das Anrecht darauf, das jeder der das Spiel benutzt es auch wirklich kauft.


Was fährst du denn für'n Film ? oO

Muß man dir jetzt wirklich die Grundzüge der Marktwirtschaft erklären?

Daß die Ware erst über das Zahlen des Verkaufsbetrages zum Eigentum des Kunden wird?



> Das ist nun mal so mit geistigem Eigentum welches leicht übertragbar ist.


Aha.
Laut welchem Gesetzesparagraphen?
Und wieso sollte die "Leichtigkeit" der Übertragbarkeit dabei irgendwie relevant sein?

Es ist ja auch relativ leicht, an der Tankstelle ohne zu bezahlen wegzufahren - ist das dann auch erlaubt?

Und was hat der Preis einer Ware mit "Gier" zu tun, wenn es sich doch lediglich um den normalen durchschnittlichen Preis handelt?


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 26.05.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja der Preis ist mittlerweile schon ein kleines Manko der Spieleindustrie, sicherlich auch dank der vielen Raubkopien hervorgerufen.
Ich muss zugeben, dass ich auch mal zu der "bösen" Gamergemeinschaft gehört habe, die eigentlich kein Geld für den gleichen Spielspaß zahlen wollte. 
Jedoch kam dann halt doch irgendwann die Einstellung, dass der Spaß beim Kaufen meist der größte ist. Einfach das Produkt in den Händen zu halten. Zu wissen, dass man nun auf jeden Content zugreifen kann, der für dieses Spiel gedacht ist und dabei den Entwickler zu unterstützen weitere Produkte zu entwickeln.

Ich gebe allen Menschen recht, die sagen dass man die Spiele auch ohne Geld herstellen könnte, bzw. für einen sehr kleinen Preis. Dies funktioniert aber leider nur dann, wenn die komplette Weltwirtschaft mitzieht, denn ein PC spiel wird zwar aus dem Nichts erschaffen, jedoch die, die es erschaffen, stecken viel Arbeit und Zeit herein und müssen auch von was leben.

Selbst wenn das Spiel noch so leicht Downloadbar ist und dann auch ohne Geld gespielt werden kann, bleibe ich den Machern treu und kaufe es mir, weil ich somit sage "Ich belohne Euch dafür dass ihr das macht! Und ich will dass es in zukunft mehr davon gibt!"

Und mal im ernst, wer kauft schon ein Spiel das ihn nicht interessiert? Somit sind Fehlkäufe heutzutage schon echt schwer, wenn man sich auch vorher noch in der PC Games o.Ä. informiert (ich persönlich lese 2 Zeitschriften meist) geht da auch nichts schief.


----------



## anjuna80 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe allen Menschen recht, die sagen dass man die Spiele auch ohne Geld herstellen könnte, bzw. für einen sehr kleinen Preis. Dies funktioniert aber leider nur dann, wenn die komplette Weltwirtschaft mitzieht, denn ein PC spiel wird zwar aus dem Nichts erschaffen, jedoch die, die es erschaffen, stecken viel Arbeit und Zeit herein und müssen auch von was leben.



Wie meinen?


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				anjuna80 am 26.05.2009 16:42 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist darauf bezogen, dass viele behaupten, dass Sie illegal die Spiele ziehen nur weil der Verkaufspreis zu teuer ist.
Die Ansicht geht in meinen Augen in die Richtung dass, wenn Spielentwickler nehmen wir hier das Beispiel Sims 3, dass wenn EA statt 50 nur 15 Euro verlangen würde, das Spiel auch gekauft, bzw. es dann auch gerechtfertigt wäre dies zu kaufen.

Jetzt der Bezug zu meiner Aussage:

Klar, aber nur wenn der Weltmarkt sich dessen auch anpasst. Denn ein Spiel steht nach seiner Produktion quasi erst einmal im Minus, das sollte man immer bedenken, der Hersteller hat quasi verlust an der Erstellung gemacht (Gehälter, Strom etc. was so alles bei einer Entwicklung an kosten anfällt) und muss das auch wieder reinholen.

Das die Preispolitik übertrieben ist derzeit will ich garnicht bezweifeln.


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Stromkosten
Miete
Kosten für die Hardware
Kosten für die Entwicklungs-Software
Löhne für die Programmierer, Designer, Grafiker, Produzenten, Telefonisten, PR-Leute etc pp
Werbekosten

Die Liste ließe sich noch ewig weiterführen. 
Ein SPiel zu schaffen, welches wirtschaftlichen Erfolg erzielen kann, bedarf schon einiges an Kapital.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist darauf bezogen, dass viele behaupten, dass Sie illegal die Spiele ziehen nur weil der Verkaufspreis zu teuer ist.
> Die Ansicht geht in meinen Augen in die Richtung dass, wenn Spielentwickler nehmen wir hier das Beispiel Sims 3, dass wenn EA statt 50 nur 15 Euro verlangen würde, das Spiel auch gekauft, bzw. es dann auch gerechtfertigt wäre dies zu kaufen.


Utopie, die mit akt. Wirtschaft nichts zutun hat.



> Jetzt der Bezug zu meiner Aussage:
> 
> Klar, aber nur wenn der Weltmarkt sich dessen auch anpasst. Denn ein Spiel steht nach seiner Produktion quasi erst einmal im Minus, das sollte man immer bedenken, der Hersteller hat quasi verlust an der Erstellung gemacht (Gehälter, Strom etc. was so alles bei einer Entwicklung an kosten anfällt) und muss das auch wieder reinholen.


Wie oben erwähnt, Utopie ... man kann den Herstellungsprozess eines Computerspiels schon recht leicht eingrenzen. Es ist weder die Hardware, noch das Büro oder Gebäudekomplex, die ein Spiel erstellen ... sondern schlicht Menschen mit Know-How.

Dieses Menschen haben genauso Bedürfnisse, eine Familie und Ziele im Leben die erreicht werden wollen. Erklär mal diesen Leuten, dass sie für ~30% ihres altes Gehalts arbeiten sollen, damit das Endprodukt für ~15 EUR verkauft wird, weil die Käufer der Meinung sind, das Produkt ist zu teuer.

Drehen wir den Spies um: dein Chef sagt dir, das, was ihr produziert sei zu teuer ... es wird nicht mehr gekauft bzw. nur noch billige Plagiate aus dem Ausland. Er macht folgenden Vorschlag: du arbeitest für 30% deines bisherigen Bruttolohns.

Wie lautet deine Entscheidung?


----------



## anjuna80 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 16:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Preispolitik übertrieben ist derzeit will ich garnicht bezweifeln.



Spiele sind teuer, aber sind sie übertrieben teuer? Ich denke nicht.
In den letzten 20 Jahren hab ich keinen nennenswerten Preisanstieg festgestellt. Früher kosteten Spiele zwischen 79 und 119 DM. In diesem Rahmen bewegen sich aktuelle Spiele immer noch.
Ich kenn keine genauen Zahlen und werde die jetzt auch nicht raussuchen, aber es ist bekannt dass viele Spieleentwickler ans finanzielle Limit gehen, sich häufig verschulden, in der Hoffnung, dass das Spiel sich so gut verkauft dass die Kosten wieder ausgeglichen werden. 
Bedenkt man die Entwicklungszeiten, die notwendigen technischen Mittel, die Personalkosten, und und und...sollte man Spielepreise halbwegs nachvollziehen können.
Und wem das zu teuer ist, besorgt sich die Spiele ein paar Monate später. 

Ausserdem, wer sich auf das Hobby Computerspiele einlässt, weiss was auf ihn zukommt. Die Spielepreise sind bekannt.
Das ist genauso als wenn ich mir jetzt einen Sportwagen kaufe, aber plötzlich (  ) merke dass Spritkosten, Versicherung und Wertverlust viel zu hoch sind und ich versuche, meine Kosten mit illegalen Methoden zu minimieren. Das nimmt einen auch keiner ab. Dann sollte man es eben lassen und sich ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 26.05.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist daran unüberlegte gesetzesreiterei, wenn man dafür ist, dass man das, was man nutzt, auch bezahlt?



Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Wenn man etwas BESITZEN will, muss man es kaufen. Es gibt allerdings in der Welt des geistigen Eigentum einfach nicht die Möglichkeit für die Industrie sicherzustellen, dass jeder der das Produkt BENUTZT, auch gekauft hat. Selbst Rabowkes Beispiel, das man das Originalgame nacheinander zockt und keinen Kopierschutz bricht läuft auf das selbe hinaus. Der "Schaden" für die Industrie ist genau der selbe, als wenn man es gleichzeitig mit einem NoDVD Keks zocken würde. Der Unterschied ist nur das man eben ein IN MEINEN AUGEN  lächerliches Gesetz bricht. Deswegen gibt es einen beträchtlichen Unterschied zwischen Besitzen und Benutzen.



			
				Boesor am 26.05.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, du kein "echter" raubkopierer, du bist ein ein bisschen besserer Raubkopierer.
> Aber es ist blanker Hohn, wie du hier auch noch von "respekt vor den Entwicklern" redest. Wie weit reicht denn der Respekt? Bis zu 30% des Kaufpreises?



Immer noch viel besser als der respektlose Leecher mit nur 0% des Kaufpreises. Und wie gesagt würde Sims 3 nur 25€ kosten hätten wir 3 es evtl. gekauft dann hätte der EA 75€ Umsatz gemacht und nicht nur 45€. Dies bestätigt für mich nur die Annahme, das viele Spiele einfach zu teuer sind.



			
				Boesor am 26.05.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Laber doch nicht immer rum, du hinterfragst nicht und du denkst auch nicht alternativ.
> Du brichst schlichtweg das gesetz um dir einen finanziellen Vorteil zu verschaffen. Das ist der einzige Sinn, der einzige Grund und der einzige Effekt.



Genauso argumentier ich auch, das EA sich selber durch den Verbot der Privatkopie einen finanziellen Vorteil zum Nachteil der Verbraucher verschafft, weil es hatl dann verboten ist das Game für einen Freund zu kopieren. Und das sehe ich nicht ein...und komme bestens für mich damit klar.



			
				Rabowke am 26.05.2009 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist dein gutes Recht, dafür ist ein Forum ja da. Allerdings musst du dann genauso akzeptieren, das wir unseren Standpunkt vertreten und du dich ggf. damit auseinander setzen 'musst'.
> 
> Des Weiteren sollte dir klar sein, dass du eben eine 'Straftat' begehst.



Ich weiss das es nach den tollen Gesetzen eine Straftat ist. Ich erachte es aber nun mal eben als lächerlich, den Kauf eines Games mit 2-3 Leuten als Straftat anzusehen, und werde dies auch solange sich die Preise nicht ändern weiterhin praktizieren. Dazu kommt noch das ich damit zu 100% nicht erwischt werden kann, weil ein Kontrolle eines solchen lächerlichen Tatbestandes eben nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich erachte es aber nun mal eben als lächerlich, den Kauf eines Games mit 2-3 Leuten als Straftat anzusehen, und werde dies auch solange sich die Preise nicht ändern weiterhin praktizieren.


Tja, so ist es aber in einen Rechtsstaat. Es gibt nunmal Gesetze. Wenn dir drei Jugendliche am Wochenende auf die Nase hauen, dir im Grunde nichts weiter passiert ( keine bleibenden Schäden etc. ), du sie trotzdem anzeigst ist es richtig, eben weil das Gesetz dir dafür die Möglichkeiten gibt.

Die drei Jungs finden das bestimmt auch lächerlich, nur weil sie dir eine kleine "Kopfnuss" gegeben haben und werden weiterhin am Wochende jedem eine Kopfnuss geben, der sie ihrer Meinung nach doof anschaut.

Das ist eben das "Problem", Gesetze sind Schutz aber auch Hürde ... wie viel weiter oben erwähnt: deal with it.


----------



## RonTaboga (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 26.05.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 17:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit dem Unterschied das bei dem von dir erwähnten Beispiel jeder mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sagen würde das es richtig ist, das ich diese jugendlichen Gauner angezeigt habe. Nicht nur weil Körperverletzung schwerer wiegt als irgendein wirtschaftlicher Schaden (obwohl in unserem ollen Kapitalismus das so langsam umgekehrt wird), auch der Tatbestand ist von grund aus ein anderer. Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht damit das ich dein Beispiel nicht verstanden habe  das habe ich sehr wohl ich finde jedoch das du hier Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichst.

Über das Thema Urheberrecht jedoch scheiden sich nun mal die Geister. Und nicht jeder wird einfach so sagen, das es verwerflich ist ein gekauftes Spiel mit mehreren Leuten zu nutzen. Es gab übrigens in der Vergangenheit des Rechtssystems viele Gesetze, die sich als überflüssig und unnötig belastend herausgestellt haben und abgeschafft wurden.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab übrigens in der Vergangenheit des Rechtssystems viele Gesetze, die sich als überflüssig und unnötig belastend herausgestellt haben und abgeschafft wurden.


Wir reden hier von einem Entgelt für eine Nutzung, das ist dir bewusst, hm?
Nur weil man es eben ohne Probleme vervielfältigen kann, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass der Entwickler / Publisher kein Recht auf eine angemesse, sprich jeder Benutzer zahlt für sich, Entlohnung hat.

Wenn du dir mit deinen Freunden ein Comic kaufst, jetzt frei nach Simpsons, könnt ihr entweder alle gemeinsam gleichzeitig in das *eine* Heft schauen, oder jeder für sich allein abwechselnd.

Aber ich gebs auf ...


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 26.05.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir mit deinen Freunden ein Comic kaufst, jetzt frei nach Simpsons, könnt ihr entweder alle gemeinsam gleichzeitig in das *eine* Heft schauen, oder jeder für sich allein abwechselnd.


Oder man fotokopiert es.


----------



## Boesor (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Unterschied das bei dem von dir erwähnten Beispiel jeder mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sagen würde das es richtig ist, das ich diese jugendlichen Gauner angezeigt habe.



Nicht wenigen sagt der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass man für das, was man spielt auch bezahlen muss.



> Über das Thema Urheberrecht jedoch scheiden sich nun mal die Geister. Und nicht jeder wird einfach so sagen, das es verwerflich ist ein gekauftes Spiel mit mehreren Leuten zu nutzen. Es gab übrigens in der Vergangenheit des Rechtssystems viele Gesetze, die sich als überflüssig und unnötig belastend herausgestellt haben und abgeschafft wurden.



jaja, und das ein unternehmen Geld für seine Leistung bekommt scheint so ein unnötiges gesetz in deinen Augen zu sein.
Du bist Industriekaufmann? Da würde ich mehr reife erwarten, ganz ehrlich.


----------



## anjuna80 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 26.05.2009 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt allerdings in der Welt des geistigen Eigentum einfach nicht die Möglichkeit für die Industrie sicherzustellen, dass jeder der das Produkt BENUTZT, auch gekauft hat.


Deshalb ist es ok, wenn man es vervielfältigt? Nur weil es nicht so einfach zu schützen ist? Nur weil ich mein Haus nicht mit einer Alarmanlage sichere, ist es vertretbarer bei mir einzubrechen? 



> Der Unterschied ist nur das man eben ein IN MEINEN AUGEN  lächerliches Gesetz bricht.


Gesetze sind immer vom Standpunkt des Betrachters eventuell lächerlich. Der Gesetzesbrecher findet sie eher lächerlich. Und das Unternehmen, das von dir keine Gegenleistung für die Nutzung bekommt, findet das wohl weniger lächerlich.  



> Immer noch viel besser als der respektlose Leecher mit nur 0% des Kaufpreises.


Stimmt, etwas besser schon. Besser ich klau nur 100 Euro als 300 Euro. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Straftat.



> Genauso argumentier ich auch, das EA sich selber durch den Verbot der Privatkopie einen finanziellen Vorteil zum Nachteil der Verbraucher verschafft, weil es hatl dann verboten ist das Game für einen Freund zu kopieren. Und das sehe ich nicht ein...


Ein Beispiel soll dir helfen. Du fährst mit deinen Freunden zum Phantasialand. Für den Eintritt in die Phantasialandwelt will der Betreiber *von jedem *das volle Eintrittsgeld. Eigentlich eine Unverschämtheit, oder? Kann man gar nicht verstehen. 
Und das gleiche will der Softwareentwickler für den Eintritt in die Sims-Welt... 



> Ich weiss das es nach den tollen Gesetzen eine Straftat ist. Ich erachte es aber nun mal eben als lächerlich, den Kauf eines Games mit 2-3 Leuten als Straftat anzusehen.


Das ist völlig unerheblich was du als lächerlich einstufst und was nicht. Siehe oben.



> Es gab übrigens in der Vergangenheit des Rechtssystems viele Gesetze, die sich als überflüssig und unnötig belastend herausgestellt haben und abgeschafft wurden.


Und das gibt dir das Recht, geltende Gesetze schon heute zu mißachten?


----------



## shimmyrot (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja der Preis ist *mittlerweile* schon ein kleines Manko der Spieleindustrie, sicherlich auch dank der vielen Raubkopien hervorgerufen.


Immer wieder das Gleiche und gleichzeitig immer noch total sinnlose Argument. Wenn mans oft genug wiederholt glaubt die Mehrheit irgendwann sogar dran.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Zahlreiche Warez-Seiten abgeschaltet



> Eine ganze Reihe bekannter Warez-Seiten im Internet wurden am gestrigen Montag abgeschaltet. Sie alle wurden durch Server.lu oder einen Reseller des Hosters bereitgestellt, wie man in einschlägigen Foren lesen kann. In diesen ist auch zu lesen, dass der übergreifende Ausfall nicht durch technische Probleme verursacht wird.



Darunter auch einer der bedeutendsten "Bereitsteller" für Warez im deutschsprachigem Raum, dessen Name wohl vielen hier bekannt sein dürfte.  

Das ist sicherlich nur ein Teilerfolg für  die Industrie und auf Dauer werden sich die meisten Warez-Seiten andere Server (vermutlich nicht-EU) für ihre illegalen Aktivitäten suchen, aber imho der richtige Weg. Die Downloader kann man nicht alle bestrafen bzw. ist der Aufwand viel zu hoch, sich jeden einzelnen Downloader vorzuknöpfen, den Uploadern das Wasser abzugraben ist weitaus effektiver.


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Nur laden die Anbieter von Warez-Seiten keine Dateien hoch sondern bieten "nur" Platz, um die Links zu den Uploads zu veröffentlichen. Deshalb geht es ja nicht den Uploadern "an den Kragen".


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 26.05.2009 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur laden die Anbieter von Warez-Seiten keine Dateien hoch sondern bieten "nur" Platz, um die Links zu den Uploads zu veröffentlichen. Deshalb geht es ja nicht den Uploadern "an den Kragen".


Ihre Plattform wird trotz allem erstmal lahm gelegt, was zu begrüßen ist.  

Wenn Rapidshare es dann noch halbwegs gebacken bekommt, den illegalen Content effektiver zu löschen, sind die File-Hoster etwas "sauberer".  

Aber es ist eh ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen ...


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ja, wie bei Medusa (?): Schlägt meinen einen Kopf ab, wachsen zwei neue nach.


----------



## Huskyboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlreiche Warez-Seiten abgeschaltet
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sollen die sich halt 15 minuten im erfolg sonnen, spätestens am wochenende gibts die seiten wieder

der Nudepatch ist auch da


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 26.05.2009 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich ist es garkein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, denn das Internet bietet an und für sich keinerlei Sicherheit. Das allein zeigt das Indizieren von Webseiten von der uns allen bekannten Firma Google, die alles was eine IP hat und Metadaten findet. Egal wo!

Rapidshare finde ich, kann man unter einem ganz anderen Aspekt betrachten, denn schliesslich wird hierfür im besten Falle (Premium Account) Geld gezahlt. 
Klar das Rapidshare sich das lieber für die Server einbehält, statt Lizenzen damit zu zahlen. Dennoch ist es dann in vielen Fällen deren Problem. Ob die dich dann bei Ärger anzeigen, sofern sie dich überhaupt wirklich finden, ist dann auch wieder ein anderes Blatt.

Aber sagen wirs mal so, könnten wir diese Gesetzeslage genau definieren und klären, wäre sie schon lange definiert.

Bei der Raubkopiererei geht es aber in erster Linie um Diebstahl. Ganz plump!
Du Klaust das Eigentum eines anderen. Egal wie schön Du das redest. Es bleibt Diebstahl. So wie der Irak Krieg, oder der Einsatz in Afghanistan ein Krieg bleiben, auch wenn man es Terrorbekämpfung nennt.

Zu den 3n die sich ein Spiel kaufen:

Gut ihr habt es gekauft. Jede Kopie ist Strafbar. Wenn ihrs abwechselnd spielt dann ist es grade so im Bereich des Duldbaren, keiner wird da je was gegen machen.

Aber ich finde diese Gewaltvergleiche, jemand haut dir auf die Nase, immer n bissl doof und provokativ. Das geht viel einfacher.

Du gehst in ein Restaurant, schaust auf die Speisekarte und bestellst. Danach isst Du Dein Essen und bezahlst es.
An deinem Teller essen garantiert keine 2 weitere Mann mit, oder? Hier hat jeder Mensch eine völig normale Ansicht, dass er das was er bekommen hat auch zahlt. Wenns schlecht ist, gibt man es zurück (kommt mir nicht mit der wenn mir das Spiel nicht gefällt kann ichs aber nicht zurück geben Ausrede jetzt, denn hierfür gibts Demos).


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 26.05.2009 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wie bei Medusa (?): Schlägt meinen einen Kopf ab, wachsen zwei neue nach.


Was auch seltsam ist: Die Arbeit der Uploader (diverse Warez-Seiten) ist bei den Releasegroups scheinbar gar nicht gerne gesehen, wenn man sich manche NFOs der Szene anschaut. 

Als ob die Arbeit der Releasegroups irgendetwas Robin-Hood-artiges an sich hat und die Upper und Leecher das eigentliche Übel wären.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich ist es garkein Kampf gegen Windmühlen, denn das Internet bietet an und für sich keinerlei Sicherheit. Das allein zeigt das Indizieren von Webseiten von der uns allen bekannten Firma Google, die alles was eine IP hat und Metadaten findet. Egal wo!


Die Daten werden zwar gespeichert, aber wer macht sich die Mühe und "kontrolliert" alles?
Niemand.
Und inwiefern ist das mit den jeweiligen Gesetzen vereinbar?
(Thema Datenschutz)


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn mans ganz genau nehmen wollte: Welcher Raubkopierer kümmert sich um die Gesetze? 

Klar das Thema Datenschutz ist derzeit ja auch in aller Munde. Und glaub mir, die Hersteller wissen teils genau wie oft ihre Produkte im Netz landen oder gar genutzt werden.

Die Macher von "World of Goo" haben das mal cool beschrieben, denn es kammen 1000Mal mehr Highscores rein, als Spiele verkauft wurden ;P Mit dem richtigen Programmcode hätte man hier zum Beispiel schnell entlaven können. Aber die Firmen errechnen den Preis ja schon nach solchen Statistiken.

Ich finde sogar, dass der Absatz nichtmal unbedingt mehr wäre würde es keiner mehr ziehen, denn die dies illegal Downloaden sind eh keine potentiellen Käufer und die dies kaufen wollen ... naja die kaufen es oder halt nicht.

Im Gegenteil, manchmal kann eine Raubkopie sogar zur Kaufentscheidung werden. 

Also um mal wieder die Kurve zu bekommen. Die Hersteller könnten schon aktiver sein, aber der Aufwand ist viel zu groß und es lohnt sich einfach nicht. Jedoch wenn man einen findet der die Kopien massig verteilt, dann wirds wieder lohnend!


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Macher von "World of Goo" haben das mal cool beschrieben, denn es kammen 1000Mal mehr Highscores rein, als Spiele verkauft wurden ;P Mit dem richtigen Programmcode hätte man hier zum Beispiel schnell entlaven können.


Du meinst, aufgrund der IP dingfest machen, oder wie?
Ich glaube das geht nicht, da irgendwie ne "Fangschaltung" einzurichten.


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 20:10 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IP Tracing (oder auch Tracking) ist nichts neues. Klar ginge das und wäre für meine Begriffe auch weder ein Verstoß gegen Datenschutz noch gegen Provatsphäre. Aber wäre auf dauer natürlich Umgehbar


----------



## nikiburstr8x (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> IP Tracing (oder auch Tracking) ist nichts neues. Klar ginge das und wäre für meine Begriffe auch weder ein Verstoß gegen Datenschutz noch gegen Provatsphäre.


Was heißt _für deine Begriffe_? Ist es nun gesetzlich erlaubt oder nicht?
Wenn dem so wäre und man daraufhin die Personen hinter den IPs dingfest, sprich für ihre Vergehen belangen kann, warum macht das denn keiner? :-o


----------



## feedthemonkey (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja weil nur der Provider die Namensdaten zu der IP hat ;P

Der wiederrum kann wie ja auch schon oft bewiesen in einem bestimmten Zeitfenster, je nach Provider  anders, dann auch zurück verfolgt werden. Ich habe das früher schonmal am eigenen Leib gespürt :/ von daher weiss ich das es möglich ist!

Ich meine, deswegen auch das für meine Begriffe, aber auch, dass ich es für ok finde, dass wenn bei einem illegalen Download oder Start eines illegalen erlangten Spiels die IP verfolgt wird. 
Jedoch ist es ja immer so, dass man dann halt vom schlimmsten ausgeht und sagt, wenn die das machen, dann spionieren sie mich auch andersweitig aus. Was nicht immer der Fall ist, finde ich. In einem solchen Fall wäre eine Verfolgung schon berechtigt, aber der Aufwand kostet meist mehr als der Erlös. Klagen können ganz schön Geld verschlingen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 26.05.2009 20:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Tauschbörsen wird das schon gemacht: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWbEmc5dgpw&feature=PlayList&p=9A1AF5FD3CF634CA&index=0


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist nur die frage ob ein gericht das als beweis anerkennt, ist höchst fraglich

deswegen wird nur versucht abzumahnen und danach nix mehr


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Das sowas angeblich tatsächlich annerkannt wird wundert mich echt. Immerhin treiben sich diese Leute von "Pro-Media" ja selbst in den Tauschbörsen rum und müssen sich die Musik ja "natürlich" auch noch selbst anhören... irgendwie lustig. Naja, bei manchen Sachen kann ich mir aber durchaus vorstellen das sowas nicht immer ein Vergnügen ist.
Das in dem Beitrag dann auch noch die entsprechende Software gezeigt wird ist auch irgendwie lustig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 23:54 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 26.05.2009 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ging mir um die File-Hoster.  

Dass das sharen von illegalem Content über P2P-Netzwerke relativ gefährlich ist (LOGISTEP und so), war mir schon klar.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 28.05.2009 02:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sowas angeblich tatsächlich annerkannt wird wundert mich echt. Immerhin treiben sich diese Leute von "Pro-Media" ja selbst in den Tauschbörsen rum und müssen sich die Musik ja "natürlich" auch noch selbst anhören... irgendwie lustig.


Die haben ja den Auftrag der Musikindustrie bekommen nach illegalen Liedern zu suchen.
Ich seh da kein Problem.


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.05.2009 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 27.05.2009 23:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Sachen File Hoster ist man wohl zur Zeit aber auch nicht grade auf einer sicheren Plattform. Auch hier wurden über Usenet zum Beispiel schon Leute abgemahnt.
Hintergrund war wohl, das Usenet selber Opfer einer Klage wurde und demnach dann einige Uploader, welche so clever waren wohl auch noch Hinweise über ihre Identität in die Upload Info zu stellen, selbst abgemahnt hatte.

Die Musikindustrie machts schon lange vor und geht Regelmäßig gegen Tauschbörsennutzer vor. (Härtester Fall: Eine Frau in Amerika wurde auf 200.000$ verklagt wegen einer Handvoll MP3s).

Ich weiss ja auch nicht in der Sache ist es halt schon ein wenig übertrieben.
Auch grade die Abmahnsummen sind extrem überteuert, so zahlt man bei einem illegal downgeloadetem Spiel schon gerne mal mind. 150€ Abmahngebühren, was nichtmal annähernd im Verhältnis zu dem Schaden steht, den man verursacht hat (50€ Originalpreis).
Klar soll es eine Strafe sein, aber die Unterlassungserklärung die man in einem solchen Fall unterschreiben muss, wäre in meinen Augen schon genug abschreckung.

Desweiteren wurde in meinem Fall damals nicht mal der Täter, also ich bestraft, sondern der Besitzer der Internetleitung, was zwar rein Finantiell aufs Gleiche rauskam, aber insgesamt eben einfach der Falsche bestraft wurde. Man kann nicht jedem Internetbesitzer hochtrabende IT Kenntnisse abverlangen. Naja wie dem auch sei, ich finde aber das eine Verfolgung dennoch nicht unangebracht ist.
Würde ich PC Spiele entwickeln, würde ich auch dafür sorgen, dass man sie kauft und nicht irgendwo auf einschlägigen Seiten verbreitet.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 09:35 schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen File Hoster ist man wohl zur Zeit aber auch nicht grade auf einer sicheren Plattform. Auch hier wurden über Usenet zum Beispiel schon Leute abgemahnt.
> Hintergrund war wohl, das Usenet selber Opfer einer Klage wurde und demnach dann einige Uploader, welche so clever waren wohl auch noch Hinweise über ihre Identität in die Upload Info zu stellen, selbst abgemahnt hatte.


Und wie sieht es ohne irgendwelche Accounts bei Usenet etc. aus (Free Download-Geschichten)?
Es gibt genug Programme, welche ähnliche Komfort-Funktionen bieten wie ein spezieller _bezahlter_ Account, nur auf der Basis "Free Download".
Sind die nachweislich verfolgbar / können die belangt werden?


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.05.2009 09:48 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 09:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher nicht, weils dann wieder über den Provider ginge und das steht dann wieder auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Solange die Hoster bei Downloads keine relevanten Daten speichern ist das laden von One Klick Hostern noch absolut sicher. Ich meine, das Rapidshare bei den Downloaderdaten nur das Downloadvolumen für 2 Std speichert mehr nicht. Die Hoster sind auch bis jetzt nicht verpflichtet, Downloaderdaten zu speichern und das ist auch gut so. Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Stasi 2.0 im Lande.   

Zumindest ist bisher noch keinem einzigen illegalen One Klick Hoster Downloader je was passiert.


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.05.2009 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange die Hoster bei Downloads keine relevanten Daten speichern ist das laden von One Klick Hostern noch absolut sicher. Ich meine, das Rapidshare bei den Downloaderdaten nur das Downloadvolumen für 2 Std speichert mehr nicht. Die Hoster sind auch bis jetzt nicht verpflichtet, Downloaderdaten zu speichern und das ist auch gut so. Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr Stasi 2.0 im Lande.
> 
> Zumindest ist bisher noch keinem einzigen illegalen One Klick Hoster Downloader je was passiert.




Würden die Internetuser nicht jeden Schlupfwinkel suchen um sich wiederrechtlich Mediale Inhalte o.Ä. anzueigenen, wäre ein Stasi.net 2.0 nicht notwendig und dann auch absolut gerechtfertig zum Angriff freigegeben.

Aber so bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, dass das nicht unberechtigt ist.

Achso und zum Thema 




> Zumindest ist bisher noch keinem einzigen illegalen One Klick Hoster Downloader je was passiert.



Hier ein Forenbeitrag grade über das Thema Rapidshare und Abmahnung, jetzt ist dir zumindest ein Fall bekannt.

_<Böser Link>_


----------



## Worrel (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
			
		

> _<Böser Link>_


Diese Seite führt zu illegalen Downloads, daher bitte nicht hier nennen.
Danke.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 28.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leider konnte ich den Link nicht mehr sehen. Würde mich mal echt interessiren vielleicht hast du oder jemand anders nen Link zu einem legalen Forum mit dieser News?. 
Aber ich meine trotzdem das es ein Uploader war, da deren IP´s gespeichert werden eine Zeit lang, aber Download IP´s hingegen nicht.


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Worrel am 28.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 13:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Ding ... öhm ja das Forum der Seite ist ja an und für sich legitim gewesen. 

Da mein Betrieb wohl der Meinung ist dass es nicht nur ein böser Link ist, sondern auch eine böse Seite ... muss ich jetzt leider ohne Quellenangabe das ganze Aussagen:


Also das man bei One-Klick-Hostern sicher ist, ist nicht zu bestätigen. Auch hier werden Abmahnungen verteilt. Auch bei RapidShare ist man davor nicht gefeit. Natürlich wird hier schon ein wenig sicherer gezogen, aber eine generelle Garantie kann man hier nicht abgeben, dass einem nichts passiert.

Tut mir leid dass ich den Bericht grade nicht weitergeben kann, aber ich würde einen bösen Link wie oben brauchen, bzw. jetzt grade komme ich selber nicht an den Inhalt des ganzen ran.

Ausserdem mal im ernst, wenn ihr Rapidshare währt und man Euch an den Karren fährt wegen sowas, würdet ihr das dann schlucken und den verantwortlichen ziehen lassen?


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 28.05.2009 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Worrel am 28.05.2009 15:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt immer nur um den Upload derzeit. Download eher weniger, bzw. nur in ganz wenigen fällen.
Aber sein wir ehrlich, wenn keiner mehr was hochlädt, kann auch keiner mehr was runterladen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ein Nutzer von Rapidshare.com (wo viele der illegalen Dateien lagern) wurde von einem Anwalt angeschrieben und muss 150 Euro zahlen, weil er sich einen Film gesaugt hat.

Die Rapdishare Kundendaten wurden von einem schweizer Unternehmen ermittelt und weitergegeben. Das ist in Deutschland illegal, in der Schweiz aber nicht. Daher ist die Abmahnung "legal".
Im Klartext heißt das: Stimm das alles, sind die Raubkopierer in der Warez-Szene ebenso nicht mehr sicher, wie die Raubkopierer aus der torrent, emule - Sektion.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich würde echt mal gerne wissen, wieviel Prozent des Umsatzes von Rapidshare bzw. der Premium Accounts ausschließlich für Uploads benutzt werden, die gegen das Urherberrecht verstoßen. 

Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich denke das Rapidshare vor die Hunde gehen würde ohne Warez. So viel wie da Upgeloadet wird von dem Zeug? Ich denke nämlich nicht das Rapidshare seinen Umsatz und seinen Status durch die Uploads von Urlaubsbildern oder Freeware halten könnte


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nutzer von Rapidshare.com (wo viele der illegalen Dateien lagern) wurde von einem Anwalt angeschrieben und muss 150 Euro zahlen, weil er sich einen Film gesaugt hat.
> 
> Die Rapdishare Kundendaten wurden von einem schweizer Unternehmen ermittelt und weitergegeben. Das ist in Deutschland illegal, in der Schweiz aber nicht. Daher ist die Abmahnung "legal".
> Im Klartext heißt das: Stimm das alles, sind die Raubkopierer in der Warez-Szene ebenso nicht mehr sicher, wie die Raubkopierer aus der torrent, emule - Sektion.



Zurecht  *malprovokativ reinschmeisst*


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Nutzer von Rapidshare.com (wo viele der illegalen Dateien lagern) wurde von einem Anwalt angeschrieben und muss 150 Euro zahlen, weil er sich einen Film gesaugt hat.
> 
> Die Rapdishare Kundendaten wurden von einem schweizer Unternehmen ermittelt und weitergegeben. Das ist in Deutschland illegal, in der Schweiz aber nicht. Daher ist die Abmahnung "legal".
> Im Klartext heißt das: Stimm das alles, sind die Raubkopierer in der Warez-Szene ebenso nicht mehr sicher, wie die Raubkopierer aus der torrent, emule - Sektion.



das stimmt so nicht, das war ein Uploader des Metallica Albums..

und die "szene" benutzt garkein rapidshare

zudem da das in deutschland illegal ist sich "irgendwie" die kundendaten zu klauen ist auch die abmahnung illegal..


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau da ging es um das Metallica Album und es war der Uploader. Noch sind also Downloader sicher...fragt sich nur wie lange? Und wenn es soweit ist steigen eh alle um auf andere Hoster ausserhalb des EU Raums. Es gibt ja jetzt schon genug Alternativen zu Rapidshare.


----------



## feedthemonkey (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sondern??? ;P 
Woher weisst du denn sowas??

Also ich weiss nur sonst von FTP Hacking ... was es aber nicht legaler macht.

Gute Frage find ich auch ist, warum das disskutiert werden muss. Ist doch eigentlich egal obs verfolgt wird, oder nicht, hier sind ja wohl nur wirtschaftstreue Spielekäufer oder?


----------



## HanFred (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rapdishare Kundendaten wurden von einem schweizer Unternehmen ermittelt und weitergegeben. Das ist in Deutschland illegal, in der Schweiz aber nicht. Daher ist die Abmahnung "legal".


das ist in der schweiz vermutlich eben auch nicht legal:
http://www.pctipp.ch/forum/showthread.php?t=3774


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann reden wir von einem anderen Fall.
Ich rede von einem User von Rapidshare, der sich "über" eine Warez-Seite den Film MEtropolis 2000 gesaugt hat. Es gibt einschläigige Warez-Seiten, die aus diesem und ähnlichen Vorfällen ihre Seiten erstmal runtergefahren haben, weil die Sicherheit für die Leecher nicht mehr gegeben ist.

Hier die Meldung von der derzeit inaktiven Warez-Seite (den Link gibts natürlich nicht^^):


> Rapidshare.com gibt nun wohl auch Daten von leechern raus!
> 
> Heute hat es jemanden aus unserem Forum erwischt, er hatte sich den Film "Metropolis 2000" von Rapidshare gesaugt was auch im Brief erwähnt wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alf1507 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage find ich auch ist, warum das disskutiert werden muss. Ist doch eigentlich egal obs verfolgt wird, oder nicht, hier sind ja wohl nur wirtschaftstreue Spielekäufer oder?


Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin mir da inzwischen nicht mehr so ganz sicher. Ziemlich am Anfang dieses Threads hatte ja z.B. ein User nach einem Linke zu dieser Sims 3 Kopie geftragt. Im übrigen: Wer entsprechende Links kennt der hat sich sicherlich auch irgendwann in der Vergangenheit schon mal illegal was runtergeladen.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Seid ihr gerade alle dabei eure Rapdishare-Accounts zu kündigen, oder warum hats hier auf einmal jedem die Sprache verschlagen?!


----------



## Huskyboy (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid ihr gerade alle dabei eure Rapdishare-Accounts zu kündigen, oder warum hats hier auf einmal jedem die Sprache verschlagen?!



meiner ist eh ausgelaufen.. ist mir auch zu unkomfortabel geworden


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 28.05.2009 16:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal ganz ehrlich, und ohne Wertung: für was braucht man bitte einen Rapidshare-Account?!


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 28.05.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ganz ehrlich, und ohne Wertung: für was braucht man bitte einen Rapidshare-Account?!


Ist das nicht eher eine rhetorische Frage?


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 28.05.2009 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich lade nichts runter, aber teile mir öfters Games mit dem engen Bekanntenkreis gehöre also mehr oder weniger auch zu den wirtschafstreuen Käufern, obwohl ich im gleichen Zuge wenn es nach dem Gesetz und der Industrie geht mich in einer Grauzone bewege. 
Ich bin einfach nicht so scheinheilig und verurteile alle Downloads blind sondern suche nach Ursachen und Gründen für die Raubmordkopien, denn die Motive dazu sind weitaus komplexer als nur die reine Geldersparnis. Jede Raubkopie läuft zwar auf die Geld"ersparnis" hinaus, das Grundmotiv am Anfang kann aber durchaus ausser Geldmangel verschiedene Ursachen haben wie bspw. fehlende Demos, Boykott der Industrie, Frust etc.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 28.05.2009 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frag mal die Hardcore-Leecher die werden dir das dann schon sagen


----------



## Rabowke (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 28.05.2009 17:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich nicht. 
Ich will ja niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber wenn jemand "nur mal eben so" ein paar Dateien 'sharen' will, kann ich jedem nur *Dropbox* empfehlen.

Kostenloser Account bietet 2GB Speicher.

Es wird ein Verzeichnis definiert, wo alle dort vorhandenen Dateien automatisch und selbstständig "online" synchronisiert werden. Als Schmankerl kann man z.B. einen Public Link generieren und diesen an Freunde und Bekannte weitergeben, damit die Zugriff auf die Datei haben ... z.B. so:

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/164927/bla.PNG

Geht verdammt schnell, ist bequem & wie erwähnt kostenlos. So tauschen wir im Freundeskreis nur noch Dateien aus, wie z.B. Screenshots, Planungen, Dokumente etc.pp.


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Nur haben die meisten aktuellen Games meistens über 2GB    

Tatsache ist: Rapidshare hat jahrelang richtig gut mit verdient an den Warez, weil ich denke, dass ein Großteil der Dateien dort nicht legal sind. 
Viele - wenn nicht sogar die meisten - RS-Accounts bestehen nur aus dem Grund, sich Warez zu ziehen. Aber sicher nicht alle. Denn RS ist ja ursprünglich nicht "illegal", wurde nur dafür "missbraucht". Wenn die von illegalen Dateien Wind kriegen, dann löschen die die auch. 
Nur ist es eben bis dato noch nicht vorgekommen, dass jemand dort getrackt wurde und von Anwälten angeschrieben. Deshalb war es ja so beliebt: Es galt als sicher. 

Aber wie gesagt: Jedem RS-Kunden zu unterstellen, er sei ein Warez-Konsument, so weit würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 28.05.2009 16:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er meint, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen den Releasegroups gibt und den Uploadern / Leechern.  
Die Raubkopie von den Releasegroups wird zuerst über diverse P2P-Systeme verbreitet und dann auf Rapidshare und Co. hochgeladen. Die Robin Hoods (=Releasegroups) sehen ihre "Veröffentlichungen" aber gar nicht gerne in dem Umfang verteilt, was sie in den NFOs, welche den Raubkopien beiliegen, zum Ausdruck bringen.

Und bevor die Frage auftaucht, woher ich sowas weiss:
Das steht in in diversen Zeitschriften wie auch in einschlägigen Foren, welche hier nicht genannt werden dürfen.


----------



## RonTaboga (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 28.05.2009 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur haben die meisten aktuellen Games meistens über 2GB
> 
> Tatsache ist: Rapidshare hat jahrelang richtig gut mit verdient an den Warez, weil ich denke, dass ein Großteil der Dateien dort nicht legal sind.
> Viele - wenn nicht sogar die meisten - RS-Accounts bestehen nur aus dem Grund, sich Warez zu ziehen. Aber sicher nicht alle. Denn RS ist ja ursprünglich nicht "illegal", wurde nur dafür "missbraucht". Wenn die von illegalen Dateien Wind kriegen, dann löschen die die auch.
> ...



Die haben eben die rechtliche Grauzone zu ihrem Vorteil genutzt. In ihren AGB´s steht ja das man kein urheberrechtlich geschütztes Material uploaden darf, und vor Gericht können die immer behaupten das eine Kontrolle des ganzen Traffics technisch und vom Personal her einfach nicht möglich ist. (was ja auch bei den Millionen GB täglich der Wahrheit entspricht). Tja... so kann man auch seine Kohle machen


----------



## Mothman (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 28.05.2009 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen den Releasegroups gibt und den Uploadern / Leechern.
> Die Raubkopie von den Releasegroups wird zuerst über diverse P2P-Systeme verbreitet und dann auf Rapidshare und Co. hochgeladen. Die Robin Hoods (=Releasegroups) sehen ihre "Veröffentlichungen" aber gar nicht gerne in dem Umfang verteilt, was sie in den NFOs, welche den Raubkopien beiliegen, zum Ausdruck bringen.


Das ist ja auch bekannt. Aber an der Tatsache, dass sich bestimmt so ca. 90% aller Raubkopien über Rapidshare oder Ähnliches verteilen ändert das nichts.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 28.05.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Frage find ich auch ist, warum das disskutiert werden muss. Ist doch eigentlich egal obs verfolgt wird, oder nicht, hier sind ja wohl nur wirtschaftstreue Spielekäufer oder?


Man darf sich doch über Raubkopien unterhalten, solange man nichts Illegales das Thema betreffend postet. :-o


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Ich wollte nur noch schreiben, dass sich die Sache mit Rapdishare scheinbar aufgeklärt hat. Offenbar war es doch ein Fake. 


> Wir haben ein Ergebnis, es handelt sich hierbei um einen Fake!
> Ein User, der scheinbar unter einer Psychischen Krankheit leidet (man nimmt an, er habe zuviele Filme gesehen) hat eine Geschichte erfunden die er vor ein paar tagen im Forum gepostet hatte, er meint das er eine Abmahnung von einer Kanzlei bekommen habe wegen eines downloads von Rapidshare.com. Er postete angebliche Auszüge des schreibens im Forum was das alles glaubhaft rüberkommen ließ. Unser Verdacht bestätigte sich, es handelte sich um einen Fake! Wir haben viel recherchiert und können zu 100% bestätigen, dass Rapidshare nichts damit zutun hat. Viele User löschten ihren Stuff umsonst, bedankt euch bei ... aka ....!
> 
> Die Mainpage ist wieder eröffnet und das Forum für neue User zugänglich!
> Sorry für diese peinliche Aktion


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 02:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollte nur noch schreiben, dass sich die Sache mit Rapdishare scheinbar aufgeklärt hat. Offenbar war es doch ein Fake.
> 
> 
> > Wir haben ein Ergebnis, es handelt sich hierbei um einen Fake!
> ...


Der Download ist *afaik *Privatsache und da darf normalerweise niemand rumstöbern was du so downloadest, es sei denn, dir werden terroristische Verbindungen oder Verbindungen zum organisierten Verbrechen nachgewiesen.
Der Ottonormal-Raubkopierer (  ) ist also sicher.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

ich bin mal gespannt wann ein Publisher an Schäuble rantritt das "raubkopierer" ja auch terroristen sind

aber selbst der würde das wohl nicht glauben


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Mir gehts eigentlich nicht darum, dass jemand was illegal herunterlädt, über Rapidshare, habe ich früher auch gemacht, mich dann aber dennoch irgendwann dazu entschieden, als ich auch Flüssig genug war, die Spiele Original zu kaufen.
Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass ich mir viele der illegal gezogenen Games im Nachhinein nochmal Original gekauft habe!

Was ich halt nur nicht verstehe ist, dass einige das hier 1. öffentlich Disskutieren und 2. auch noch wirklich rechtfertigen wollen.
Man kann Raubkopien nicht rechtfertigen. Da werdet ihr noch so viele "Argumente" aufbringen können. Die werden alle entkräftet, weil es eben keinerlei Rechtfertigung weder wirtschaftlich noch moralisch gibt.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 11:17 schrieb:
			
		

> . Da werdet ihr noch so viele "Argumente" aufbringen können. Die werden alle entkräftet, weil es eben keinerlei Rechtfertigung weder wirtschaftlich noch moralisch gibt.



gerade wirtschaftlich geht das, da z.b. kein messbarer schaden entsteht wenn wer das spiel läd der es sowieso nicht kaufen kann selbst wenn er wollte

die argumentation der industrie das jede kopie ein entgangner verkauf ist lässt sich sehr einfach aushebeln


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 11:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch quatsch, wenn ich es mir eh nicht kaufe, dann lade ich es auch nicht zwangsweise herunter.
Könntest Du es nämlich nicht illegal runterladen, würdest Du es Dir ja wohl auch kaufen müssen um es zu spielen.

Deswegen würde ich dem auch generell zustimmen, dass jede Raubkopie der Verlust eines potentiellen Kaufes ist.

Man darf bei der ganzen Thematik nicht davon ausgehen, dass Raubkopien verfügbar sind, sondern man muss davon ausgehen, das Spiel exisitiert nur in den Läden.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

könnte man es nicht laden würden diese leute eben drauf verzichten (müssen) da man es laden kann kann man die spiel trotzdem spielen obwohl man kein geld hat


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade wirtschaftlich geht das, da z.b. kein messbarer schaden entsteht wenn wer das spiel läd der es sowieso nicht kaufen kann selbst wenn er wollte


Das ist Schwachsinn. Wenn jemand ein Spiel kaufen wollen würde, er hat nur im Augenblick kein Geld ... dann wird er solange sparen oder auf eine günstige Version warten (müssen).

Das klappt natürlich nur, wenn ein Spiel nicht kopierbar ist ... 

Ich finds, pardon, lächerlich wenn man sich hinstellt und behauptet, man hätte eh kein Geld fürs kaufen, darum ladt ich und spiele das Spiel (durch).

Wie gesagt ... es entsteht ein wirtschaftlicher Schaden, nimm das Beispiel von oben unter Vorraussetzung, dass das Spiel nicht kopierbar ist.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte man es nicht laden würden diese leute eben drauf verzichten (müssen) da man es laden kann kann man die spiel trotzdem spielen obwohl man kein geld hat



Auf das Meiste würden sie wohl verzichten das ist richtig. Was der Industrie evtl. entgeht ist ein Verkauf ihres Produkte an die Leute, welche sich dann mangels illegaler Downloadalternativen das Geld zusammensparen würden und den Content kaufen würden, aber auch hier sind das reine Spekulationen welche auf nicht beweisbare und kalkulierbare Zahlen hinauslaufen. Von daher ist es richtig das die von der Industrie verbreiteten Schadenszahlen einfach lächerlich sind.

Jede Raubkopie ist keinesfalls 1:1 ein Verlust für die Industrie. Es ist ein möglicher Verlust der halt nicht eindeutig feststellbar ist.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eben darauf will ich hinaus, ein perfekter kopierschutz würde zwar dafür sorgen das es keine kopien mehr gibt, aber ob das mehr käufe generieren würde kann man wohl kaum mit gewissheit sagen


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zudem gibt es mittlerweile auch genug Leute, die sich dermassen an Content für Lau gewöhnt haben, das sie eh nie wieder was kaufen werden. Die haben Sammlungen von hunderten DVD Rohlingen bei sich liegen und können sich quasi gar nicht mehr vorstellen, für Musik, Filme und Spiele was bezahlen zu müssen. Ich frage mich ob diese Leute dann wirklich noch überhaupt zu Käufern bekehrt werden können. 

Es ist durchaus Schade, das Content mittlerweile teilweise zu einem in Augen vieler wertlosem Wegwerfprodukt geworden ist, aber daran ist nicht nur die Verbreitung von Schwarzkopien schuld, auch die Qualität hat seit der Jahrtausendwende deutlich abgenommen, und die Preise tun ihr übriges.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 11:31 schrieb:
			
		

> gerade wirtschaftlich geht das, da z.b. kein messbarer schaden entsteht wenn wer das spiel läd der es sowieso nicht kaufen kann selbst wenn er wollte


Also so einen Unsinn habe ich echt schon lange nicht mehr gehört! Ähm... Du bist echt Softwareverkäufer???



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] die Qualität hat seit der Jahrtausendwende deutlich abgenommen, und die Preise tun ihr übriges.


Da ist vermutlich echt was drann. Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen das ich früher wesentlich öfter ein Spiel wirklich durchgespielt habe. Da könnte tatsächlich ein Zusammenhang bestehen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zudem gibt es mittlerweile auch genug Leute, die sich dermassen an Content für Lau gewöhnt haben, das sie eh nie wieder was kaufen werden. Die haben Sammlungen von hunderten DVD Rohlingen bei sich liegen und können sich quasi gar nicht mehr vorstellen, für Musik, Filme und Spiele was bezahlen zu müssen. Ich frage mich ob diese Leute dann wirklich noch überhaupt zu Käufern bekehrt werden können.


Diese Sorte Raubkopierer ist sicherlich  weit davon entfernt bekehrbar zu sein, was wir im Thread aber schon erörtert haben.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 11:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ausgehend von der Situation das jemand wirklich so wenig Geld besitzt das er das Game weder jetzt kaufen, noch darauf sparen kann bzw. auch dann keine Möglichkeit hat sich das Spiel von der Familie/Freunden schenken zu lassen, entsteht tatsächlich ausser der Urheberrechtsverletzung kein einziger Euro Schaden, da ein Kauf zu 100% ausgeschlossen wär. Dies ist aber auch nur eine wage Vermutung, da der Raubkopierer evtl. bei völlig fehlenden Raubkopiermöglichkeiten doch noch einen legalen Weg finden würde an das heiss ersehnte Spiel zu kommen (Bspw. Zeitungen austragen oder ähnliches). 
Aber das alles lässt sich eben nicht messen und beweisen. Deswegen ist das Thema Schwarzkopien eben so heikel, da dort völlig andere Bedingungen Herrschen, als bei physikalischen Waren, aber eben keine wirklich angepassten Regelungen dafür existieren verbunden mit den einfachen Vervielfältigungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ausgehend von der Situation das jemand wirklich so wenig Geld besitzt das er das Game weder jetzt kaufen, noch darauf sparen kann bzw. auch dann keine Möglichkeit hat sich das Spiel von der Familie/Freunden schenken zu lassen, entsteht tatsächlich ausser der Urheberrechtsverletzung kein einziger Euro Schaden, da ein Kauf zu 100% ausgeschlossen wär.


Genau das ist zu beweisen. Nur das Problem ist: das kann keiner Beweisen, denn wenn ein Bedarfsgefühl geweckt wird, handeln Menschen oft so, wie man es nicht vorraussehen würde: sie sparen wo es nur geht um sich dann Produkt XYZ kaufen zu können.

Was ich immer in den ganzen Diskussionen nie verstehe:
Ihr tut immer so, als sei ein Spiel absolut notwendig & es gäbe außer Kopieren keine Alternative. Was ist z.b. mit Verzicht? Ist das keine Option mehr?!



> Dies ist aber auch nur eine wage Vermutung, da der Raubkopierer evtl. bei völlig fehlenden Raubkopiermöglichkeiten doch noch einen legalen Weg finden würde an das Spiel zu kommen (Bspw. Zeitungen austragen oder ähnliches).


Es mag dich erschüttern, aber sowas wurde damals wirklich gemacht ... von Leuten, die wenig Taschengeld bekommen haben und sich das Spiel trotzdem kaufen wollten.

Die sind eben arbeiten gegangen. Komische Welt damals, hmmm?


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



> Also ausgehend von der Situation das jemand wirklich so wenig Geld besitzt das er das Game weder jetzt kaufen, noch darauf sparen kann bzw. auch dann keine Möglichkeit hat sich das Spiel von der Familie/Freunden schenken zu lassen, entsteht tatsächlich ausser der Urheberrechtsverletzung kein einziger Euro Schaden, da ein Kauf zu 100% ausgeschlossen wär. Dies ist aber auch nur eine wage Vermutung, da der Raubkopierer evtl. bei völlig fehlenden Raubkopiermöglichkeiten doch noch einen legalen Weg finden würde an das heiss ersehnte Spiel zu kommen (Bspw. Zeitungen austragen oder ähnliches).
> Aber das alles lässt sich eben nicht messen und beweisen. Deswegen ist das Thema Schwarzkopien eben so heikel, da dort völlig andere Bedingungen Herrschen, als bei physikalischen Waren, aber eben keine wirklich angepassten Regelungen dafür existieren verbunden mit den einfachen Vervielfältigungsmöglichkeiten.



Ich würde da gerne nochmal einen Gedanken mit einfließen lassen:

Wenn derjenige wirklich so wenig Geld besitzt, mit was spielt er das Spiel dann? Wenn ich keine 50 Euro für ein Spiel meines Begehrs habe, dann habe ich wohl kaum den 800€ PC um das Spiel zu spielen, oder?

Auch diese Generationsausrede halte ich für blödsinn. Nur weil sich des Internets wegen (ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass es erst seither Raubkopien gibt, aber die Marotte hat sich dadurch eben extrem verbreitet) die Jugend angeeignet hat, grundsätzlich Zutritt auf Raubkopien zu haben, ist das noch lange kein Grund warum man da mit einer völligen selbstverständlichkeit dran geht.

Desweiteren bin ich immer noch nicht ganz schlau aus den Versuchen, eine rechtfertigung für Raubkopien zu bringen, schlau geworden.
Was erwartet denn der "Raubkopierer" mit seiner Rechtfertigung? 
Das die Spieleindustrie sagt "Ja ihr habt ja schon recht. Ladets Euch nur runter, und wenn ihr nen guten Tag habt kaufts euch".

Das wird niemals passieren. Eher hören die Spieleentwickler auf Spiele zu produzieren!


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist zu beweisen. Nur das Problem ist: das kann keiner Beweisen, denn wenn ein Bedarfsgefühl geweckt wird, handeln Menschen oft so, wie man es nicht vorraussehen würde: sie sparen wo es nur geht um sich dann Produkt XYZ kaufen zu können.
> 
> Was ich immer in den ganzen Diskussionen nie verstehe:
> Ihr tut immer so, als sei ein Spiel absolut notwendig & es gäbe außer Kopieren keine Alternative. Was ist z.b. mit Verzicht? Ist das keine Option mehr?!



Genau hier sehe ich eben ein entscheidendes Problem. Warum sollte jemand mit wenig Geld  auf ein Spiel verzichten sollen das er sich nicht leisten kann, wenn er es so sicher und relativ flott für Lau bekommen kann? Nun jetzt wirst du Argumentieren, wenn jemand geistige Stärke und Anstand hat, wird er Verzichten. Das mag so sein, aber mit diesen Werten sind nun mal nicht alle Menschen gesegnet, und die das nicht sind, sind eben nicht gleich Verbrecher. Sie nutzen nun mal eine vorhandene Möglichkeit aus das Spiel umsonst zu haben. Ich verteidige diese Leute nicht und heisse das nicht gut was sie tun, aber ich kann verstehen warum sie so agieren.
Und Spiele absolut notwendig? Nun Spiele gehören sicher nicht zu den Lebensnotwendigen gütern, es sind eben Luxusgüter. Aber erklär mal einem armen, einsamen und chancenlosen Arbeitssuchendem, das er bitteschön auf Raubkopien verzichten soll, wenn sein fast ganzer Lebensinhalt nun mal aus Multimedialem Konsum besteht, den er sich eben nicht leisten kann und deswegen für Lau aus dem Netz bezieht.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde da gerne nochmal einen Gedanken mit einfließen lassen:
> 
> Wenn derjenige wirklich so wenig Geld besitzt, mit was spielt er das Spiel dann? Wenn ich keine 50 Euro für ein Spiel meines Begehrs habe, dann habe ich wohl kaum den 800€ PC um das Spiel zu spielen, oder?



Es gibt aber eben genug Leute, die in Schulden und/oder Arbeitslosigkeit unverschuldet geraten sind, und eben noch ihren Game PC dort stehen haben. Genau diese Leute haben zwar die Geräte zum Zocken, aber keine Mittel für Originalcontent.



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch diese Generationsausrede halte ich für blödsinn. Nur weil sich des Internets wegen (ich möchte damit nicht sagen, dass es erst seither Raubkopien gibt, aber die Marotte hat sich dadurch eben extrem verbreitet) die Jugend angeeignet hat, grundsätzlich Zutritt auf Raubkopien zu haben, ist das noch lange kein Grund warum man da mit einer völligen selbstverständlichkeit dran geht.



Aber das Problem ist doch, das es eben zu einer Selbstverständlichkeit für sehr sehr viele geworden ist, das man sich eben den Content für welches man kein Geld ausgeben will/kann illegal saugt. Ob du es akzeptierst oder nicht, es ist eine Tatsache das weder Unrechtsbewusstsein, noch Reue oder sonstwas mit Raubkopien verbunden werden. Das mag nicht gerade gut sein, aber es ist nun mal so. Deswegen ist das Problem der Raubkopien eben mittlerweile ein generelles quer durch die Bevölkerung (nicht nur bei Jugendlichen) ausgebreitetes Phänomen, welches fest in die Gesellschaft eingeschweisst ist. Wie und wo man da mit der Lösung ansätzen soll?....keine Ahnung.




			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 13:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren bin ich immer noch nicht ganz schlau aus den Versuchen, eine rechtfertigung für Raubkopien zu bringen, schlau geworden.
> Was erwartet denn der "Raubkopierer" mit seiner Rechtfertigung?
> Das die Spieleindustrie sagt "Ja ihr habt ja schon recht. Ladets Euch nur runter, und wenn ihr nen guten Tag habt kaufts euch".
> 
> Das wird niemals passieren. Eher hören die Spieleentwickler auf Spiele zu produzieren!



Der Raubkopierer erwartet einerseits wenigstens ein wenig Verständniss von aussenstehenden, und andererseits will er sein Gewissen beruhigen. Im übrigen das was ich hier mache ist lediglich ein Ergründen der Ursachen und Verwurzelungen des Raubkopierens. Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, es gibt nur nachvollziehbare Gründe, die dazu führen.


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.05.2009 13:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja die Beweggründe sind ja schon möglich, aber dennoch rechtfertigt das eben keine Raubkopie. 
Ich meine ich persönlich will mich nicht gegen Raubkopierer aussprechen eigentlich. Ich meine man kann das machen ... schweigt darüber und genießt das Produkt, aber man sollte nicht anfangen dafür Rechtfertigungen zu finden, das ist der falsche Weg.

Wenn man kein Geld hat, dann hat man eben keins. Ich kann mir auch keinen FullHD kaufen, obwohl ich wirklich sau gerne einen hätte.
Deswegen schleich ich mich aber auch nicht nachts an den Media Markt, brech ein und hol mir einen. Oder kauf mir einen der vom Laster gefallen ist. Sowas nennt man nunmal Anstand, bzw. hat das auch was mit dem Respekt von anderer Leutes Eigentum zu tun. Und wer keinen Anstand und Respekt besitzt, sorry der hat auch dieses nicht im Gegenzug verdient.


----------



## Huskyboy (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

die leute die das geld haben und kopieren stören mich defintiv auch

nur seh ich das realistisch das wohl kaum jede kopie ein verkauftes spiel ist, ich geh einfach davon aus das das die wenigsten sind, und ist nicht so das immer weniger spiele verkauft werden würden, ganz im gegenteil


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Huskyboy am 29.05.2009 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> die leute die das geld haben und kopieren stören mich defintiv auch
> 
> nur seh ich das realistisch das wohl kaum jede kopie ein verkauftes spiel ist, ich geh einfach davon aus das das die wenigsten sind, und ist nicht so das immer weniger spiele verkauft werden würden, ganz im gegenteil



Mich stören definitiv nur die Leute, welche Raubkopieren und dabei echt genug Geld hätten, um sich die Originale zu kaufen. Manche leechen auch nur dafür, um sich was für nen besseren Urlaub beiseite zu legen, sowas finde ich auch daneben. Die armen Spechte hingegen tun echt niemandem was, obwohl ihre Tat natürlich durch die Armut nicht gerechtfertigt wird. Sollen sie doch ihren Spass und etwas vom Leben haben, auch wenn es für Lau ist und gegenüber den ehrlichen Käufern unfair zu sein scheint.
Ausserdem ist es auch besser wenn einige dieser Leute ein Spiel saugen, anstatt es dann im Laden zu klauen.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber erklär mal einem armen, einsamen und chancenlosen Arbeitssuchendem, das er bitteschön auf Raubkopien verzichten soll, wenn sein fast ganzer Lebensinhalt nun mal aus Multimedialem Konsum besteht, den er sich eben nicht leisten kann und deswegen für Lau aus dem Netz bezieht.


Langsam reichts. Du beziehst mal wieder Stellung zum armen Hartz4-Empfänger, welcher allein aufgrund seiner derzeitigen Misere (Arbeitslosigkeit) das Recht hat, sich Raubkopien zu besorgen. *Das ist armseelig*.


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



> Der Raubkopierer erwartet einerseits wenigstens ein wenig Verständniss von aussenstehenden, und andererseits will er sein Gewissen beruhigen.



Also gibt es wohl doch ein Befinden, dass man im Unrecht ist, sonst müsste man sich das nicht selbst rechtfertigen.



> Im übrigen das was ich hier mache ist lediglich ein Ergründen der Ursachen und Verwurzelungen des Raubkopierens. Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, es gibt nur nachvollziehbare Gründe, die dazu führen.



Es gibt auch Nachvollziehbare gründe für diverse Weltkriege, dass rechtfertig sie aber nicht wirklich oder?


Und zum Thema unverschuldet in Schulden kommen etc.

Ähm ich hab auch Schulden und kauf mir meine Spiele. Man muss eben einfach prioritäten setzen. Man kann nicht alles haben. Und nur weil ein anderer es leichter hat, heisst das nicht, dass man die Grenze des Gesetzes überschreiten kann um sich das gleiche anzueigenen.
Bill Gates hat auch Milliarden und ich nicht ... so und weiter? Er hat halt mal nen genialen Gedanken gehabt und sichs erarbeitet. Da kann ein Arbeitsloser nicht mithalten, dass stimmt, aber das ist eben pech für ihn.

Die Welt ist eben nicht so wie wir sie in Spielen oder Filmen präsentiert bekommen.
Es gibt Gesetze. Man kann sie von mir aus brechen und dann dazu stehen mit allen Folgen, aber sich rausreden, dass ist halt nicht drinne. Und noch dazu feige.

Wie gesagt ich habe nichts gegen Raubkopierer, dafür hab ich sowas auch shcon oft genug selbst gemacht, aber ich habe mir auch damals nie eingeredet, dass das was ich tue mein Recht ist. Jedoch habe ich es aus eben diesem Geldgedanken (kein geld und nix) gemacht, aber es mir auch nicht damit gerechtfertigt.

Soll ich Dir sagen wie ich mein Gewissen beruhigt habe? Ich hab dafür gesorgt, dass ich mehr Geld bekomme und mir meine ganzen Spiele dann gekauft.
Allein in den letzten 3 Monaten waren das mehr als 8 Originale und soll ich dir was sagen?

Mein Gewissen ist immer noch nicht zu 100% beruhigt und ich werde in Zukunft JEDES Game das mich interessiert kaufen und das den Rest meines Lebens. Und das nur, weil ich mein Hobby unterstützen will und nicht dagegen arbeite.

Wenn Du sagst die Qualität nehme ab, gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht, andererseits neben der ganzen Wirtschaftslage und den massiv angestiegenen Raubkopien ist das ganze auch kein Wunder.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau hier sehe ich eben ein entscheidendes Problem. Warum sollte jemand mit wenig Geld  auf ein Spiel verzichten sollen das er sich nicht leisten kann, wenn er es so sicher und relativ flott für Lau bekommen kann?


Weil das normal ist? Weil einem im Elternhaus solche Werte beigebracht werden sollten?



> Nun jetzt wirst du Argumentieren, wenn jemand geistige Stärke und Anstand hat, wird er Verzichten. Das mag so sein, aber mit diesen Werten sind nun mal nicht alle Menschen gesegnet, und die das nicht sind, sind eben nicht gleich Verbrecher.


Warum sind sie keine Verbrecher? :-o   
Wir sollten mal klar feststellen, dass es Fälle gibt, wo ich durchaus tolerieren würde, wenn jemand das Gesetz bricht.

Aber jemand, der gg. geltendes Recht verstößt, ist und bleibt ein Verbrecher.
Da gibts nunmal nichts zu rütteln.  



> Und Spiele absolut notwendig? Nun Spiele gehören sicher nicht zu den Lebensnotwendigen gütern, es sind eben Luxusgüter. Aber erklär mal einem armen, einsamen und chancenlosen Arbeitssuchendem, das er bitteschön auf Raubkopien verzichten soll, wenn sein fast ganzer Lebensinhalt nun mal aus Multimedialem Konsum besteht, den er sich eben nicht leisten kann und deswegen für Lau aus dem Netz bezieht.


Dann läuft aber bei dem Typen was falsch und ich hätte kein Problem damit, ihm seine Bezüge vom Amt noch weiter zu kürzen. Ich betone nochmal, Spiele zu haben und zu spielen ist nicht Lebensnotwendig, sondern wie du selber meintest: Luxusgüter.

Jemand der chancenlos & arbeitslos ist, sollte seine Energien eh auf andere Dinge konzentrieren als zu spielen.

Weiter oben wurde es doch erwähnt, bei anderen Dingen, die man haben möchte aber Skrupel hat, diese einfach so im Laden mitgehen zu lassen werden auch Mittel und Wege gefunden finanzielle Mittel aufzubringen. Genauso wird es auch bei Spielen möglich sein, von daher lass ich das Argument, er hätte es eh nicht gekauft, nicht gelten.

Wenn jemand etwas haben möchte und es ihm wichtig ist, wird er es sichs beschaffen.
So ist der Mensch nunmal gestrickt.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 14:34 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entweder bist du blind oder siehst es nicht ein, ich rechtfertige nichts! Das obige ist nur ein Beispiel von mir, wie Raubkopien entstehen. Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das es gut ist oder fair, wenn sich so ein armer Kerl seine Warez zieht? Im übrigen weiss ich nicht warum du immer Hartz 4 empfänger schreist, zu armen Menschen gehören mittlerweile auch die viele Arbeitende oder diejenigen die trotz eines Vollzeitjobs noch ergänzend H4 beantragen müssen, um über die Runden zu kommen.
Wenn du sauer bist, das du für deine Games blechst, und einige Hartz 4 Empfänger sich halt ein bisschen Spass für Lau gönnen, dann finde ICH das armselig, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Er klaut dir schon nichts weg...


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sauer bist, das du für deine Games blechst, und einige Hartz 4 Empfänger sich halt ein bisschen Spass für Lau gönnen, dann finde ICH das armselig, aber das ist nur meine Meinung.


 
Ich hab wirklich probiert mich mit deinen Thesen und Aussagen einigermaßen sachlich auseinanderzusetzen. Mit diesem Spruch hast du aber eindeutig den Vogel bezügl. "Glaubwürdigkeit" abgeschossen.

Lächerlicher, pardon, kann man schon fast garnicht 'argumentieren'.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hängt wohl damit zusammen, das wir völlig verschiedene Charaktere und Lebenseinstellungen haben. Was soll ich denn machen? Klein beigeben?...oder "Ja Meister du hast recht" sagen? So denke ich nun mal dadrüber. Tut mir leid, aber ein bisschen "Robin Hood" steckt nun mal in mir


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 29.05.2009 14:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich meine man kann Hartz 4 Empfänger nicht pauschalisieren, jedoch sind all meine Bekannten die Harz 4 empfangen durch eigenes Verschulden da rein geraten. Die meisten hatten / haben nämlich keine Lust zu arbeiten. 
Manche bekommen auch nicht die Chance vielleicht, wegen einer mangelnden Schulausbildung, aber ich mein da gibt 1 Millionen Gründe warum ein Mensch ist wie er ist, und kein Gesetz der Welt kann sich an 1 Millionen verschiedenen Versionen richten.

Deine Gründe sind generell Gründe die zumindest zeigen, warum ein Mensch sich illegale Kopien zulegt, aber es sind keine Gründe die das rechtfertigen.
Der otto normalmensch versinkt eben nicht in selbstmitleid, dass er nun ein armer Schlucker ist. Womal der Aufwand, den man dann macht um sich ein Game zu ziehen als Beispiel ja auch da ist, würde man sich mit der gleichen intension einen Job suchen oder fortbilden, wie man nach Raubkopien im Internet sucht oder seine 100 Parts einzeln aus dem Internet zieht, dann wäre man besser dran und hätte am ende noch das Geld das Game einfach zu kaufen.

Aktuelle Spiele zu ziehen ist nämlich auch mit nicht grade wenig Aufwand verbunden, und sei es nur die Zeit die dabei drauf geht.
Desweiteren so arm können sie ja nicht sein, denn ein Harz 4 empfänger kann sich eigentlich keine 20-30 Euro im Monat für Internetkosten leisten.


EDIT:

Robin Hood würde keine Computerspiele von den Reichen klauen um sie den Armen zu geben (wie Du schon sagtest Spiele sind keine Bedarfsgüter, sondern Luxusgüter), er würde ihnen Essen, Trinken und nen Job verschaffen.


----------



## Boesor (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

ich bewundere euch für eure Hartnäckigkeit, aber wer sich seine Welt so schön konstruiert hat wie ron wir niemals nie nicht zu überzeugen sein.


----------



## Boesor (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber ein bisschen "Robin Hood" steckt nun mal in mir



Lies nochmal nach wer Robin Hood war.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber ein bisschen "Robin Hood" steckt nun mal in mir


Möchte ja auch keiner bestreiten. Weiter oben hab ich selber geschrieben, dass es z.B. Szenarien für mich gibt, wo ich 'Verbrecher' durchaus verstehen kann.

Ein Kind, was seit Tagen nichts gegessen hat klaut sich irgendwo ein Brötchen.

Klar gg. das Gesetz verstoßen, gibt es nichts zu diskutieren. Aber ich kann das Kind verstehen. Essen ist Lebensnotwendig, Hunger zu haben einfach scheisse.

Was ich hingegen nicht verstehen kann, wenn jemand kein Geld hat und trotzdem Spiele haben muss um diese zu spielen.

Ich will und kann es nicht verstehen, egal wie ich es drehe ... Spiele sind für mich einfach nicht notwendig. Wenn ich Lust zum zocken hab, dann kauf ich mir das Spiel ... fertig. Wenn ich kein Geld habe, spare ich ... fertig.

Vllt. kann ich es wirklich nicht verstehen, ich war in meinem Leben noch nie arbeitslos ... vllt. liegt es daran. Wer weiß?


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.05.2009 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein letzter satz klingt für mich irgendwie, du verteilst(verkaufst) raupkopien an die armen und hilfebedürftigen spieler  
Ich bleibe bei meiner meinung, man kann sich das schönreden wie man will, es bleibt illegal, was übrigends schon 50 mal gesagt wurde in diesem thraet.


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Astrein läufts nicht bei jedem ;P

Dennoch finde ich dass du das auch garnicht verstehen musst. Du musst Dir nichts vorwerfen solange Du dich an die Grenzen hälst.

Wie gesagt Ron will ja auch nicht sagen dass das gut ist, nur dass ers, so wie Du auch verstehen kann, das Menschen aus Armut eben so etwas machen.

Und wie gesagt JA aus solchen Gründen passiert das, und wenn Du als Käufer damit leben kannst, kein Ding, ich kann auch damit leben dass einige sich das Spiel das ich mir kaufe umsonst holen. Ich bin ja nicht derjenige der sich dafür vor sich und anderen rechtfertigen muss. Aber die Einstellung generell dazu geht mir gegen den Strich. Also sprich das für normal zu halten.

Obwohl dus ja schon selbst gesagt hast, dass dem eigentlich nicht so ist, denn wie gesagt sie rechtfertigen sich um IHR GEWISSEN zu beruhigen.


@Memphis 1000 Mal ;P


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder bist du blind oder siehst es nicht ein, ich rechtfertige nichts!


Ok, dann rechtfertigst du eben nicht, sorry.



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Das obige ist nur ein Beispiel von mir, wie Raubkopien entstehen. Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben das es gut ist oder fair, wenn sich so ein armer Kerl seine Warez zieht?


Du verteidigst diese Personen aber bzw. hast Verständnis dafür, was ich nun mal nicht nachvollziehen kann.  



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen weiss ich nicht warum du immer Hartz 4 empfänger schreist,


Wo hab ich Hartz4-Empfänger geschriehen?  



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> zu armen Menschen gehören mittlerweile auch die viele Arbeitende oder diejenigen die trotz eines Vollzeitjobs noch ergänzend H4 beantragen müssen, um über die Runden zu kommen.


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?  



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du sauer bist, das du für deine Games blechst, und einige Hartz 4 Empfänger sich halt ein bisschen Spass für Lau gönnen,


Was läuft denn bei dir für ein Film ab?  
Ich soll sauer sein, das ich für meine Spiele bezahle und den Hartz4-Empfängern missgönne ich die Raubkopie?
Auf so einen Blödsinn muss man erstmal kommen.  

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum "worst post of the year".  



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 14:41 schrieb:
			
		

> dann finde ICH das armselig, aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Er klaut dir schon nichts weg...


Bei dir ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren, was deine Auffaussung über Recht und Unrecht in Bezug auf Raubkopien angeht.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Das Spiele nicht überlebensnotwendig sind spielt mitunter überhaupt keine Rolle. Die Gleichung ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Jemand hat kein Geld für ein Spiel -> überlegt wie er es sich besorgen kann -> stehlen kommt nicht in Frage -> dann sucht er im Internet danach, findet es, saugt es sich fettich. Das ganze wär eben anders wenn es die Möglichkeit nicht gäbe, sich die Sachen eben mal einfach so zu besorgen für nix. Das die Menschen sich zu ihrem finanziellen Vorteil Raubkopien besorgen liegt in ihrer Natur ich finde da kann man nichts machen.
Das einzige was man machen kann ist die Bekämpfung von Warez-Quellen, damit irgendwann diese wirklich extrem schwer aufzufinden sind. Im Moment gleicht dank Programmen wie JDownloader (welche Remotedownloadlisten von Hostern ermöglichen und das Modem reconnecten nach 100MB Volumen) das Saugen eines illegalen Games auch als Rapidshare Free User einem Kinderspiel. 
Bevor wieder einige ankommen... das Wissen habe ich deswegen, weil ich einige Leute kenne, die nur Leechen und nichts kaufen.


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*

Jetzt mach ihn mal nicht so runter.

Ich zu einer Diskussion gehören unterschiedliche Ansichten und das treibt ja auch alles ein wenig voran. 
Nur wirst Du ihn halt in der Meinung nicht wirklich bekehren können, denn dazu ist die Diskussion von beiden Seiten her zu festgefahren jetzt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mach ihn mal nicht so runter.


Ich mache niemanden runter. Wenn  jemandem der Kragen platzt und dann so ein Geschwafel dabei herauskommt - sorry, da darf man wohl auch mal ein paar schärfere Worte finden, oder?  



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zu einer Diskussion gehören unterschiedliche Ansichten und das treibt ja auch alles ein wenig voran.


Selbstverständlich.  



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wirst Du ihn halt in der Meinung nicht wirklich bekehren können, denn dazu ist die Diskussion von beiden Seiten her zu festgefahren jetzt.


Richtig.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Menschen sich zu ihrem finanziellen Vorteil Raubkopien besorgen liegt in ihrer Natur ich finde da kann man nichts machen.


Der Satz war jetzt wirklich lustig! Wenn das wirklich in der Natur des Menschen liegen würde, dann würde sich vermutlich jeder seine Spiele für lau aus dem Netz ziehen.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Boesor am 29.05.2009 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bewundere euch für eure Hartnäckigkeit, aber wer sich seine Welt so schön konstruiert hat wie ron wir niemals nie nicht zu überzeugen sein.



Meine Welt so schön konstruiert Aha    

Also ist nach deiner Meinung jeder der anders denkt als du selbst jemand, der sich seine eigene Realität konstruiert hat? Demnach siehst du also alles ach so korrekt? Das mag für dich selber stimmen, aber sicher nicht für jeden


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich meine derjenige der noch nie was illegales getan hat "werfe den ersten Stein" ;P 
Aber da muss ich dir echt recht geben, wer behauptet von sich heutzutage schon "genug" Geld zu haben? 
Wenn ich allein seh was ich jeden Monat an Steuern abgezogen bekomm, könnt ich ja mal daraus rechtfertigen mir die Games zu ziehen a la: Ja ok ich werd um 40% meines Gehaltes erleichtert, dafür erleichtere ich im Gegenzug auch mal. Jedoch würde ich damit weniger dem Staat, der mich "beklaut" schaden und deswegen allein gibts selbst da keine Rechtfertigung.


----------



## RonTaboga (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 15:28 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 15:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun es ist halt lediglich ein Aspekt der bei vielen durchkommt. Eben nicht bei allen aber bei vielen. Sonst würde ja jeder seine Games brav kaufen und nicht nach Schlupflöchern im Netz suchen   . Wenn privates Raubkopieren so riskant und so schwer wie richtiger Diebstahl wär, dann würde es sicherlich nicht in dem Maße getrieben werden wie jetzt.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, die Aussage klingt jetzt schon anders. In dem vorherigen Kommentar kam es für mich einfach so rüber als würde es einfach für *jeden* Menschen normal sein sich seine Spiele illegal zu besorgen und das ist devinitiv falsch.
Ein paar Seiten vorher hatte ich selbst z.B. ja schon geschrieben das ich als Schüler auf dem Amiga wirklich massig Raubkopien hatte. Inzwischen kaufe ich mir aber grundsätzlich die Spiele die mich interessieren. Es ist nunmal so, Spiele sind Luxusgüter und wer sich das nicht leisten kann hat eben Pech gehabt! Klingt hart - ist aber so.


----------



## feedthemonkey (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> RonTaboga am 29.05.2009 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und wer sichs illegal besorgt, sollte zumindest einfach Stillschweigen bewahren ;P


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



> Aber jemand, der gg. geltendes Recht verstößt, ist und bleibt ein Verbrecher.
> Da gibts nunmal nichts zu rütteln.


So einfach und pauschalisierend würde ich es mir aber nicht machen. Das ist sehr gefährlich, die Ansicht. 
Nicht jeder, der im Leben mal gegen ein Gesetz verstößt ist gleich ein Verbrecher. Dann wären wir sicher alle Verbrecher. 
Wenn du über eine rote Ampel fährst, oder mit 16 Schnaps trinkst, oder aus Spaß mit Kumpels ein Graffiti an die Wand bringst, oder schwarz fährst: Bist du dann gleich ein Verbrecher?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber jemand, der gg. geltendes Recht verstößt, ist und bleibt ein Verbrecher.
> > Da gibts nunmal nichts zu rütteln.
> 
> 
> ...


:-o   

Sind die Beispiele jetzt ernst gemeint?


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die Beispiele jetzt ernst gemeint?


War denn deine Aussage ernst gemeint?  :-o

EDIT:
Ich kann ja mal ganz frei Wikipedia zitieren, damit dir vielleicht klarer wird, was ich meine: 


> . Im deutschen Strafrecht werden gemäß § 12 Abs. 1 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) als Verbrechen alle die gesetzlich normierten Delikte bewertet, bei denen eine Strafandrohung von mindestens einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe besteht (z. B. Raub, Körperverletzung mit Todesfolge, schwere Brandstiftung, schwerer sexueller Missbrauch, Rechtsbeugung).
> Delikte mit Androhung einer geringeren Mindeststrafe werden als Vergehen bezeichnet.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*bla*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 29.05.2009 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das sind genau solche 'Diskussionen' die ich ich immer wieder lustig finde, wenn es um Kopien geht.

Dann schreib ich halt "[...] sind und bleiben 'Vergeher'". Genauso wie das Wort "Raubkopie" unsinnig ist, ist das Wort "Verbrecher" nicht richtig.

Und?

Was hast du damit jetzt erreicht? Lediglich das man sich um den genauen Wortlaut streitet, Kern der Diskussion ist aber das "Vergehen" an sich, sprich Verstoß gg. das Urheberrechtsgesetz.


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 18:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind genau solche 'Diskussionen' die ich ich immer wieder lustig finde, wenn es um Kopien geht.
> 
> Dann schreib ich halt "[...] sind und bleiben 'Vergeher'". Genauso wie das Wort "Raubkopie" unsinnig ist, ist das Wort "Verbrecher" nicht richtig.
> 
> ...


Nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein, nur weil ich dich auf einen Fehler hinweise. 
Du kannst einfach nicht schreiben "alle die gegen Gesetze verstoßen sind Verbrecher und das ist so" (sinngemäß). Das habe ich hoffentlich deutlich gemacht und damit genau das erreicht, was ich erreichen wollte.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Mothman am 29.05.2009 18:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht gleich eingeschnappt sein, nur weil ich dich auf einen Fehler hinweise.


Ich bin doch nicht eingeschnappt! :-o 
*nervös auf dem bann knopf klick* 



> Du kannst einfach nicht schreiben "alle die gegen Gesetze verstoßen sind Verbrecher und das ist so" (sinngemäß). Das habe ich hoffentlich deutlich gemacht und damit genau das erreicht, was ich erreichen wollte.


Vergeher klingt halt so blöd!


----------



## Memphis11 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*

Vergeher ist für mich einer der sich in der innenstadt verlaufen hat und andauernd nervös auf die uhr schaut um das ganze zu vertuschen das er sich hier nicht gut auskennt


----------



## Mothman (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: bla*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2009 18:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin doch nicht eingeschnappt! :-o
> *nervös auf dem bann knopf klick*


"DO NOT PUSH THIS BUTTON" ^^



> Vergeher klingt halt so blöd!


Klar ist es im Endeffekt "Juristendeutsch", aber bei solchen Sachen sollte man schon vorsichtig sein, welche Begriffe man in welchem Zusammenhang nutzt. Denn das Thema ist etwas zu sensibel, um Details unter den Tisch zu kehren. 
Aber sicher, da hast du recht: Rein zu der Diskussion hat meine "Kritik" nichts beigesteuert. 
Ich wollte das einfach nicht so stehen lassen, ohne jemanden zu bewerten oder zu beleidigen.


----------



## Alf1507 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kopiert und betrügt, EA macht es ja auch so*



			
				feedthemonkey am 29.05.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 29.05.2009 15:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, ich gebe ja zu das ich damit eigentlich die selbe Unterstellung gemacht habe.   
Eigentlich war der damalige Kommentar aber auch eher darauf bezogen, das sich sicherlich einige ( vielleicht nicht alle ) irgendwann schonmal illegal was runtergeladen haben. Bei sowas liegt die Hemmschwelle bei den meisten Leuten halt deutlich niedriger als z.B. bei einem Ladendiebstahl.



> Aber da muss ich dir echt recht geben, wer behauptet von sich heutzutage schon "genug" Geld zu haben?


Vermutlich niemand.   
Trotzdem ist das dennoch kein Grund, sich einfach alles runterzuladen anstatt zu kaufen. Ich kann mir auch nicht jeden Monat alles leisten was ich haben will. Also muss ich halt Prioritäten setzen und kaufe mir eben nur die Spiele, Filme oder CD's die mich momentan am meisten Interessieren.



> Wenn ich allein seh was ich jeden Monat an Steuern abgezogen bekomm, könnt ich ja mal daraus rechtfertigen mir die Games zu ziehen a la: Ja ok ich werd um 40% meines Gehaltes erleichtert, dafür erleichtere ich im Gegenzug auch mal.


Sicher, das könntest du. Offensichtlich hast du aber auch ein anderes Rechtsbewusstsein als so manch anderer und machst es deshalb nicht.



> Jedoch würde ich damit weniger dem Staat, der mich "beklaut" schaden und deswegen allein gibts selbst da keine Rechtfertigung.


Richtig! Nur wollen hier gewisse Leute scheinbar einfach nicht einsehen das sie damit nicht nur sich selber schaden, sondern letztendlich der gesamten Community.


----------

